# Pokemon Black And White Released Yesterday...



## Corwin Cross (Mar 7, 2011)

Since apparently there's no topic on this yet... (quite a shocker ) I'll start it. So... thoughts? Opinions?


----------



## Waffles (Mar 7, 2011)

I made one a few weeks ago :c
It's prob on page 2 or something..


----------



## BRN (Mar 7, 2011)

They were released yesterday _in the US_, not worldwide. Besides, there is a fred.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 7, 2011)

The main thread died... months ago.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm pretty sure everyone knows, OP :V


----------



## Willow (Mar 7, 2011)

We had a pretty big one on B/W a few months ago. 

Bought it yesterday. I am actually feeling pretty good about this game.


----------



## Oovie (Mar 7, 2011)

SIX said:


> They were released yesterday _in the US_, not worldwide.


 We haven't gotten Pokemon to the Eskimos yet? Oh noes!


----------



## Redregon (Mar 7, 2011)

saved up for it since i knew i was going to purchase it.

started with tepig and waiting for the GL system to be up so i can port my celebi over to get zorua.


----------



## 8-bit (Mar 7, 2011)

I forgot to get Celebi! Oh well, at least I still have Entei ans Suicune :3
God, I want B/W so bad! D:<


----------



## Dresarv (Mar 7, 2011)

I want black/white pretty bad but I don't know if its worth getting a new DS -peers into blackhole wallet....something stares back!- meep!


----------



## Riley (Mar 7, 2011)

Picked it up yesterday, got Celebi on HeartGold, named my Oshawott "Revolver."  Good times.


----------



## Redregon (Mar 7, 2011)

Riley said:


> Picked it up yesterday, got Celebi on HeartGold, named my Oshawott "Revolver."  Good times.


 
yeah, an otter furry taking the otter starter... That's a surprise (/sarcasm)

or was it the penis on it's chest that was the clincher? (whoops, seashell... clearly it's not a flaccid penis but a seashell. clearly.)


----------



## Armaetus (Mar 7, 2011)

Nothing special, just the same old as Gold, Silver, Red and Blue.


----------



## Redregon (Mar 7, 2011)

Glaice said:


> Nothing special, just the same old as Gold, Silver, Red and Blue.


 
of all the possible slams, that's the one you chose? shit, it's not like it's been said thousands of times before 9_9 (with G/S, P/D, Fr/Lg, etc...)

normally you're pretty good with the jabs, but this one? sorry... gonna have to give you a 3/10. some points for effort, but the execution and meat left something to be desired.

on topic:.. i wonder if they're going to go back to the slot-machines or a new sort of game like the electrode-minesweeper kinda deal they had in HG/SS (assuming there is even a game-corner kinda thing at all.)


----------



## Riley (Mar 7, 2011)

Redregon said:


> yeah, an otter furry taking the otter starter... That's a surprise (/sarcasm)
> 
> or was it the penis on it's chest that was the clincher? (whoops, seashell... clearly it's not a flaccid penis but a seashell. clearly.)


 
It was the Metal Gear Solid pun I could make with the name.

Revolver Oshawott.
Tepig Boss.
Solid Snivy.



Redregon said:


> on topic:.. i wonder if they're going to go back  to the slot-machines or a new sort of game like the  electrode-minesweeper kinda deal they had in HG/SS (assuming there is  even a game-corner kinda thing at all.)


 
They took the game corner out in this one.  I doubt anyone'll notice after they get out of the city that would have had it, anyway.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 8, 2011)

Dibs on whichever starter has the fastest Speed.  (I don't know how it happens, but I've _always_ managed to pick out the fastest one in each generation.  No exceptions.)

Much like the first gen, no sooner do you pick out your starter PokÃ©mon but you are immediately challenged by your two friends (who have the other two).  It's kinda funny how it trashes your character's room as a result (but the Wii in the room isn't even scratched -- Nintendo hardware is still Tonka Tough Nintendo durable).

There's the usual expected mix of pokemon around the starter towns -- Lillipup and Patrat are Normals, Purrloin is Dark.

The game's experience model is a little different than before, exp. points now factor in your level versus the opponent's.  So when you place a low-level pokemon in the lead to get a share of the exp, it actually gets more exp than the higher-level members you swap it out for.

Nice to see they mixed up the first Gym, with the Gym leader deciding for themselves what elemental type you'll be facing.  Equalizes the difficulty curve by always putting you up against a super-effective type, regardless of starter.  I managed to win on my first try, but only by luck of a critical hit....


----------



## Redregon (Mar 8, 2011)

Stratadrake said:


> Dibs on whichever starter has the fastest Speed.  (I don't know how it happens, but I've _always_ managed to pick out the fastest one in each generation.  No exceptions.)


 
not sure if it's naturally faster, but Tepig's second fire-based move Flame Charge does a good amount of fire damage but also boosts it's speed each time it's successfully used. (and it's fighting type also... not that i would know if the others are dual types also but it's at least checking out.)


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 8, 2011)

RANT: More people wasting their money on even uglier Pokemon 
Srs, all of this gen's pokemon are ass ugly


----------



## Redregon (Mar 8, 2011)

Clayton said:


> RANT: More people wasting their money on even uglier Pokemon
> Srs, all of this gen's pokemon are ass ugly


 
8) deal with it.


----------



## BRN (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## Stratelier (Mar 8, 2011)

Redregon said:


> not sure if it's naturally faster, but Tepig's second fire-based move Flame Charge does a good amount of fire damage but also boosts it's speed each time it's successfully used. (and it's fighting type also... not that i would know if the others are dual types also but it's at least checking out.)


Tepig's adorable and all that, but I'll stay with Snivy.  (Besides, the Fighting subtype makes it vulnerable to Flying, one of my general favorites....)

I also love Snivy's idle animation in battle; crosses his arms and just stares at the opponent.  That's deinitely my style.



Clayton said:


> Srs, all of this gen's pokemon are ass ugly


You have really strange taste in Mons, sir.  Most of them are actually kinda cute.


----------



## Riley (Mar 8, 2011)

SIX said:


>


 
Exactly.

Although he already evolved some time early yesterday, so the name doesn't really fit anymore.  I'll get the name rater to change it back to normal once he turns into that crazy seal-unicorn thing.


----------



## Redregon (Mar 8, 2011)

so, what are your current teams so far?

mine = Pignite, Patrat (for once a fodder that doesn't totally suck,) Munna, Drilbur, Sawk and Blitzle.


----------



## Zanzi (Mar 8, 2011)

Redregon said:


> so, what are your current teams so far?
> 
> mine = Pignite, Patrat (for once a fodder that doesn't totally suck,) Munna, Drilbur, Sawk and Blitzle.


My team: Serperior, Panpour, Darmanitan, Archeops, Krokorok, and Fraxure.

So far I'm loving this game beyond all belief.


----------



## Waffles (Mar 8, 2011)

Dewott, Excadril, Sawsbuck, electrichorse2ndform
Yeeeee


----------



## Ixtu (Mar 8, 2011)

Aww darn, i'm still on Soulsilver.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 8, 2011)

I should probably make the joke that I picked up Pokemon White on Monday.  "Mon"-day.



Ixtu said:


> Aww darn, i'm still on Soulsilver.


Hey, I'm still on HeartGold, too.  Took me ages to get strong enough to take down Lance, now I currently stand at 14 badges (about to take on Blaine; nice to see they actually rebuilt his Gym this time around) and I recently imported a set of Pokemon from Emerald (including a Treecko I bred from my Emerald starter) via Fuschia's Pal Park.

As for my current White team?  Let's see, two Gym badges, Lvs. 15-18...
- Patrat
- Purrlion
- Herdier
- Servine
- Pidove
- Blitzle

Lenora took quite a bit out of me with her Herdier using so many Take Downs, and especially Watchog putting my team to sleep with Hypnosis.  I really don't know how Purrloin managed to get off a finishing blow -- I saved my Servine for last, and ended up not needing to bring him out to fight at all.

I captured a Throh, but absolutely couldn't resist the urge to name him "Rawk".  Now I just need to trade in a Sawk sometime ... (try to spot the joke.)

PS:  Great, now my Purrloin is falling asleep against a Munna.  (Opponent's moveset: Yawn, Moonlight, Psybeam, and Imprison. Translation: Can't actually harm the Dark-type Purrloin whatsoever, and heals itself while my cat sleeps it off.)  This battle is going to take a _long_ time....


[later edit]

... I caught Victini!  Apparently, in the US they're giving away "Liberty Ticket" items through early April to anyone who connects to Nintendo WFC via the game's "Mystery Gift" option from the title screen.  Then, you once you get to Castelia City (the I-cant-believe-its-not-Manhattan metropolis) you can use it for a boat ride out to a lighthouse for a minor sidequest culminating in a battle against a wild Lv.15 Victini.  Hard to believe I actually caught it on the first try, and with a regular PokÃ© ball, too.

Patrat's evolved, and too (into a Tranquill).  I swear, between "Roost" and "Air Cutter", Tranquill could've swatted the whole Castelia Gym all by himself.  Too bad Blitzle wasn't fast enough to get off a Flame Charge against Burgh's mons, but Tranquill took down his strongest (a Bug+Grass, lovely) in two strikes.  Which is good, because my Servine is currently built for longer battles and wouldn't fare particularly well against a Bug type (let alone a Bug+Grass, given you can't Leech Seed grass-types).


----------



## Riley (Mar 9, 2011)

Team so far is a Sandile, Munna, Tranquill, Pansear, Throh, and Dewott.  I'm surprised at how early they hand you Psychic-types this time around.


----------



## BRN (Mar 9, 2011)

Oshawott @ 21 [Voyavoda]
Herdier @ 22 [Herdier]
Musharna @ 20 [Musharna]
Pansear @ 18 [Trixie]

I'm finding Pansear to be a monster to level up and her stats just aren't stacking up. I'm thinking of evolving her early, but I'm worried she'll take forever to learn moves. So I'm just grinding.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 9, 2011)

Hm.  Apparently Snivy's got a strange mix of high Speed _and_ high Defense scores, at the cost of a low HP and Attack scores.  (Tepig, meanwhile, has the Fire-type's typical mixture of high Attack, low Defense, and this time around, low Speed.)  That's an unusual mixture for sure, but no Grass type would be complete without tossing in a Leech Seed for those longer battles.  In desert battles (sandstorm weather), it's actually kind of fun to combine Leech Seed and Wrap and watch it squeeze the opponent dry.

I recently swapped out Leaf Tornado for Mega Drain, but Servine definitely isn't a Mon to knock his opponents out quickly.  Nope, he enjoys watching them squirm.

And I just realized that Patrat/Watchog's eyes are actually those small black dots, the red/yellow coloring around them is actually just a pair of false eyespots.



Riley said:


> I'm surprised at how early they hand you Psychic-types this time around.


I know!  Woobat and Munna.  And Woobat is nowhere _near_ annoying as Zubats were....

I'm also surprised how it seems like _every_ early Pokemon knows Bide this time around.  If you can't take your opponent out in two turns then don't even bother trying without lowering their Defense first because it'll come back at ya twice as hard.

Not to mention Patrat learns Crunch _before level 20_.  Yes, the one-hit-kills-most-Psychic-types Crunch.  That's quite a strong move to be learning at a low level.

The difficulty seems higher all around this time -- if you remember back in GS, around Azalea Town (gym #2) most Wild pokemon were still Lv.6-10 whereas your team was probably Lv.12-16 and so was the local Gym.  Here in Unova, wild Pokemon are close to the same levels as the local Trainers.

And wow, does the desert around Route 4 feel big.

Oh, and TVTropes notes there are two Grass-typed mushroom-based Pokemon named (ahem) "Foongus" and "Amoongus".


----------



## Larry (Mar 9, 2011)

My friend thought I was being racist when I said that I'm not getting the White version. It was a good thing he was joking, because nobody around us thought he was.


----------



## Waffles (Mar 9, 2011)

My team: (all level 38 )
-Carracosta
-Zebstrika
-Samurott
-Excadrill
-Sawsbuck


----------



## SirRob (Mar 9, 2011)

Anyone wanna play me? No? Even though we've all just started? Fiiiiine...


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 9, 2011)

Got a DS in the mail today, waiting for Pokemon White to arrive on my doorstep

so happppyyy


----------



## Willow (Mar 9, 2011)

My team so far:

Peter (Dewott)- Lv. 27
Jelly (Munna)- Lv. 23
Timburr- Lv. 22
Mochi (Herdier)- Lv. 18
Gilbert (Scraggy)- Lv. 17
Pico (Victini)- Lv. 17

I like naming my Pokemon :B


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 9, 2011)

Oh, btw, I need your opinion FAF:

Should I still get Pokemon HeartGold? Crystal was my favorite version back in the day, plus I'm getting White as a gift...


----------



## Willow (Mar 9, 2011)

Skift said:


> Should I still get Pokemon HeartGold? Crystal was my favorite version back in the day, plus I'm getting White as a gift...


 Do it. The Gold/Silver remakes are still awesome.


----------



## Kivaari (Mar 9, 2011)

Yes, I think HeartGold is the best of the games so far.

I finally get a paycheck Friday, I'll get one of the games then. Not sure which yet.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 9, 2011)

Cool, will do then :3


----------



## Taralack (Mar 9, 2011)

Finally got my copy of Black, yayyyyy


----------



## Waffles (Mar 9, 2011)

Some of my friends have already beat the Elite 4, got the national dex, and transferred all of their pokemon
what the fuuuuuuu


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 9, 2011)

Waffles said:


> Some of my friends have already beat the Elite 4, got the national dex, and transferred all of their pokemon
> what the fuuuuuuu


 
SLEEP IS FOR PUSSIES

*punches an Oshawott*


----------



## Icky (Mar 9, 2011)

*is still playing Crystal on a beat-up GBA*


----------



## Waffles (Mar 9, 2011)

Skift said:


> SLEEP IS FOR PUSSIES
> 
> *punches an Oshawott*


 
That's like punching a rock
it can't get any uglier
why are you such a bully to the poor uglies :C


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 9, 2011)

Waffles said:


> That's like punching a rock
> it can't get any uglier
> why are you such a bully to the poor uglies :C


 
because tepig is actually kind of cute and punching a snivy would be a crime


----------



## Willow (Mar 9, 2011)

Waffles said:


> That's like punching a rock
> it can't get any uglier
> why are you such a bully to the poor uglies :C


 I-I love my Oshawott :'c
And I don't think he's uglyyy *snuggles Oshawott bby*


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Mar 9, 2011)

I don't feel like dishing out the money for Pokemon 2.1 quite yet....maybe in December...maybe.


----------



## Waffles (Mar 9, 2011)

Skift said:


> because tepig is actually kind of cute and punching a snivy would be a crime


 Why not just punch a rock then?



Willow said:


> I-I love my Oshawott :'c
> And I don't think he's uglyyy *snuggles Oshawott bby*


He is veeeeeeeeeeeeeeery ugly. 
http://fc04.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2011/049/4/2/oshawott_bell_plush_by_soudaiya-d39uaxl.png


----------



## Willow (Mar 9, 2011)

Waffles said:


> He is veeeeeeeeeeeeeeery ugly.
> http://fc04.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2011/049/4/2/oshawott_bell_plush_by_soudaiya-d39uaxl.png


 I want iiit :<


----------



## Waffles (Mar 9, 2011)

Willow said:


> I want iiit :<


 Don't let it fool you!
IT JUST WANTS TO EAT YOUR FLESH
AND THE MAKE ITSELF UGLIER >:C


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 9, 2011)

Waffles said:


> Why not just punch a rock then?


 
rocks don't squeak when you punch them


----------



## Waffles (Mar 9, 2011)

Skift said:


> rocks don't squeak when you punch them


 Then punch a squeaky toy :3
Just don't make my starter any more ugly because it's already arghhhhhh


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 9, 2011)

RELEVANT 


Friend 1: Hahah, Oshawott and Snivy are Hard starters, Tepig makes it easy.
Me:  But smugleaf- I mean, uh, Snivy is the only choice for me. Oshawott is too over designed and Tepig...well, there's already a fire-fighting starter, two even!
Friend 1: Agreed XD I loooove my Snviy. I spent a good few hours grinding between badges 2 and 3 and it did me well.
Friend 2: â€Ž" I spent a good few hours grinding between badges 2 and 3 and it did me well."
LOLOLOLOLOLOL.


----------



## Waffles (Mar 9, 2011)

I've only had to grind a little whenever I catch a new pokemon to bring it up to the rest of my party :V
And oshawott = hard starter? woah bro, It's been easy street for me :3


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 9, 2011)

Waffles said:


> I've only had to grind a little whenever I catch a new pokemon to bring it up to the rest of my party :V
> And oshawott = hard starter? woah bro, It's been easy street for me :3


 
I hate using water starters, tbh

There's already a shitton of good water types, and fire usually has a terrible movepool. So, Snivy for me :3


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm starting to get tired of a few members on my team, but I don't have much to replace them with.

Servine can take some punishment, but his defensive skillset is tiring -- I don't like battles that drag on very long.  (Though to be fair, Servine almost took down Gym Leader Clay and his Ground types by himself -- Clay's Excadrill had some impressive attack power and defense, but by the time he went down, my attack power was boosted so high that I drained Clay's remaining Mon dry in a single hit.)  Tranquill earns his keep with Roost and Fly (now that I noticed his physical attack is higher than special), Herdier can do some decent damage between Crunch and Take Down, Blitzle's still too damn fragile to last more than one or two turns against _anything_ (which is why I gave him Volt Switch).  Yeah, I've beaten five Gyms by now, but those victories sucked.

I hate confusion.  _Really_ *Really* hate Confusion.  And Berries are damn hard to come by in Unova.


----------



## Willow (Mar 10, 2011)

I was always a fan of using the fire starter but, Tepig wasn't doing for me. So I chose Oshawott.

Almost all my friends chose Snivy.


----------



## Waffles (Mar 10, 2011)

Stratadrake said:


> I'm starting to get tired of a few members on my team, but I don't have much to replace them with.
> 
> Servine can take some punishment, but his defensive skillset is tiring -- I don't like battles that drag on very long.  (Though to be fair, Servine almost took down Gym Leader Clay and his Ground types by himself -- Clay's Excadrill had some impressive attack power and defense, but by the time he went down, my attack power was boosted so high that I drained Clay's remaining Mon dry in a single hit.)  Tranquill earns his keep with Roost and Fly (now that I noticed his physical attack is higher than special), Herdier can do some decent damage between Crunch and Take Down, Blitzle's still too damn fragile to last more than one or two turns against _anything_ (which is why I gave him Volt Switch).  Yeah, I've beaten five Gyms by now, but those victories sucked.
> 
> I hate confusion.  _Really_ *Really* hate Confusion.  And Berries are damn hard to come by in Unova.


 
5 gyms and you still have blitzle? You should have evolved by now!
Grind a little bit, jut to be sure.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 10, 2011)

But Blitzle didn't evolve until Lv.28, and when you're trying to raise a six-member party equally, that takes about 4-5 Gyms 

Zebstrika's definitely more competent now that he's evolved, but anything he can't one-hit KO is still a threat.

The rival battles are actually kinda interesting, what with me and Cheren both having Tranquill and Liepard on our active rosters (even with an Electric type, his Tranquill took a long time to subdue with it constantly using Detect and Roost), while me and Bianca both have Herdiers.  Hers nearly wiped my entire party though, what with spamming Work Up and Take Down (and Bianca refilling it with Hyper Potions).  Cheren's Pignite fell quite easily to my Tranquill's Air Cutter (as expected), but Dewott at least gets to _look_ badass.  As for Servine, he actually took out Bianca's Pansear unaided, thanks mainly to Leech Seed.

...and I finally caught an Emolga.  Cute little things, but they only seem to appear in those occasional shaking tufts of grass, and not in ordinary random encounters.


----------



## Redregon (Mar 10, 2011)

holy shit y'all are hardcore players... i got it on release and i just beat the third gym. but then again, i'm trying to actually take my time so i can get the most out of it. (exploring every nook and cranny.)


----------



## kayby (Mar 10, 2011)

What do you think is better, black or white? I know they are always very similar but i'm just asking...


----------



## Redregon (Mar 10, 2011)

kayby said:


> What do you think is better, black or white? I know they are always very similar but i'm just asking...


 
honestly, it would depend on the pokemon you want to catch (if you do not plan on trading with anyone.) since that's pretty much the only difference between black and white.


----------



## BRN (Mar 10, 2011)

Redregon said:


> honestly, it would depend on the pokemon you want to catch (if you do not plan on trading with anyone.) since that's pretty much the only difference between black and white.



There's the larger difference of Reshiram vs Zekrom, and also White Forest isn't available on Black; likewise, Black City isn't on White. 

Tehe... I've not even got through Route 4. I've got 16 hours of playtime.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 10, 2011)

Haha, oh man, I fought some random WiFi battles last night after beating (spoilers)Cynthia and Morimoto, and wow, I got owned. Heheh, guess it's time to build a real team, huh?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 10, 2011)

I used to own _all_ the GBA games. I had so many pokÃ©mon as well. Nearly every single Jhoto, Kanto and Hoenn pokÃ©mon. Now they're all gone. :'[

When I get my new DS, I'm gonna fire up soul silver, beat it legit, *maybe* use a few cheats to get the pokemon I used to have in their pre-evolved "baby" forms at level 5 and start again with them. :3c

I will then get black/white, then diamond/pearl, beat both of those legit and then start getting all my pokÃ©mon together again like I wanted to before I lost my copy of leaf green which contained said pokÃ©mon...

Any of you reckon this is a disagreeable thing to do? ._.'


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 10, 2011)

Redregon said:


> holy shit y'all are hardcore players... i got it on release and i just beat the third gym. but then again, i'm trying to actually take my time so i can get the most out of it. (exploring every nook and cranny.)


I'm not hardcore, I just happened to have two days off in a row.  Today I gotta work.


----------



## Clairissa (Mar 23, 2011)

I got like, past the 6th gym, got my team to level 45+, and am wanting to restart with new stuff... =I I don't like smugsnake, I should have got pigmonkey.


----------



## Xaerun (Mar 23, 2011)

Dewott should NOT evolve from an awesome otter Pokemon to a TOTALLY LAME sea lion Pokemon.
It's just wrong
Wrong I tells ya!


----------



## Redregon (Mar 23, 2011)

Xaerun said:


> Dewott should NOT evolve from an awesome otter Pokemon to a TOTALLY LAME sea lion Pokemon.
> It's just wrong
> Wrong I tells ya!


 
you do know you can cancel them from evolving, right? just hit "B" on the screen. (afaik they also will learn moves faster if you do that though i think the trade-off is their stats won't grow as fast.)


----------



## SirRob (Mar 23, 2011)

Redregon said:


> you do know you can cancel them from evolving, right? just hit "B" on the screen. (afaik they also will learn moves faster if you do that though i think the trade-off is their stats won't grow as fast.)


Yeah!! There's nothing wrong with not evolving your Pokemon, I mean just look at Ash's Pikachu! That thing can kill ground types!!


----------



## Xaerun (Mar 23, 2011)

Redregon said:


> you do know you can cancel them from evolving, right? just hit "B" on the screen. (afaik they also will learn moves faster if you do that though i think the trade-off is their stats won't grow as fast.)


Yeah, Dewott's stats are nowhere near as good as Samurott's. Therein lies the dilemma.


----------



## Xenke (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm going to make a ghost team. :3

Drifblim will be BITCHIN.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 23, 2011)

Xenke said:


> I'm going to make a ghost team. :3
> 
> Drifblim will be BITCHIN.


I was gonna make a Dark team, but I... I want to actually win battles...


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 23, 2011)

Somebody remind me to _write down_ the level/region details when I spot a pokemon I want up for offer on the GTS.  Somebody was offering a ...something... last night for any male Absol.  I went out to catch one, but by the time I got back to the GTS, I couldn't find the trade again.  Darnit, and that's not the first time it's happened either.

And -- wow, having a Ditto certainly makes breeding a lot easier.  Somebody was wanting to exchange a Bulbasaur for a Charmander, so considering the one I got was itself Daycare bred, I bred it off, kept the egg and traded the parent.  That makes three starters on my team now.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 23, 2011)

Stratadrake said:


> Somebody remind me to _write down_ the level/region details when I spot a pokemon I want up for offer on the GTS.  Somebody was offering a ...something... last night for any male Absol.  I went out to catch one, but by the time I got back to the GTS, I couldn't find the trade again.  Darnit, and that's not the first time it's happened either.


Odds are that Pokemon was already traded away. Always put Pokemon up in the GTS, never search.

In Diamond I would always put up a Feebas for any Pokemon I needed... I would always get that Pokemon in less than a day.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 23, 2011)

Opinion of Pokemon B/W (I chose White): It's got some really neat new stuff but the gen V pokemon are a serious mixed bag of "cool/cute/great" and "what the fuck were they thinking".  The male protagonist character looks retarded IMO.  The "rival" for B/W looks like what would happen if Andy and Terry Bogard had a gay incest-baby and his personality reminds me of what would happen if Silver (rival from G/S/C/HG/SS) smoked a bunch of dope and gained the "pseudo-mystical PETArd bleeding heart" trait on top of his supercilious holier than thou attitude.  The badguys in B/W are the most incredible bunch of douchebags I have seen to date, putting even the annoying Team Galactic in a distant second place (especially with the outfits, egad).  The "friend-rival" characters are OK, I find Cheren likable enough (for a shallow Pokemon NPC character, anyways) and Bianca doesn't annoy me, surprisingly.  The Fire starter 'mon is fuckin' BOSS and is my hands-down favorite, even above the adorably snooty Grass starter.  The poor Water starter doesn't seem as horrid as he/she used to be but I honestly don't understand why they designed Oshawott/Dewott/Samurott the way they did, the style is just... all over the place, lacks togetherness and cohesion, it's like they cobbled it together in a big fat hurry and didn't really polish it and blend it all properly.

The towns/cities are nice enough, though the peculiar little camera pan that happens when you walk through doors facing left or right is mildly disconcerting.  The crazy amount of camera panning that goes on in Castelia City is mildly disorienting as well but actually lends itself well to giving you the feeling of being in a HUEG city (the trip into Castelia via the spiral staircase and bridge is really trippy, though the flat sprites rob it of some of the effect).  Haven't been able to try the dreamworld yet.  Haven't been able to really put the C-Link through any real paces, either, though it SOUNDS like a good idea and a logical evolution of a game that thrives on player to player interaction.

Overall it's like they got a bunch of really awesome stuff together and didn't quite put it together neatly and polish it in spots.  Good game though, no doubt.

Note: I haven't finished the "main campaign" yet and I figure I probably won't for at least another solid month or two, likely more given the sudden increase in "real life" activities I've been experiencing.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 23, 2011)

I had a leaked version with a hacked translation for about 3 weeks now. It is pretty neat. I may buy it later.


----------



## Hir (Mar 23, 2011)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I had a leaked version with a hacked translation for about 3 weeks now.


 
sure you did :]


----------



## Clairissa (Mar 23, 2011)

Tycho said:


> ...
> Note: I haven't finished the "main campaign" yet and I figure I probably won't for at least another solid month or two, likely more given the sudden increase in "real life" activities I've been experiencing.


 
Sadly enough, I got to 6 badges in less than a week, this game feels a lot shorter than the others, maybe my friends saying it felt more "streamlined" ment "shorter", since you go from one city with a gym, get the badge, go through a foresty/cave sort of area and repeat.

This is in contrast to having to stop the "evil team" of your game between or even before and after your gyms. So far this PETA team and their horrible costumes only show up for 5-10 minute side missions with a lot of dialog.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm having trouble with a good team... I can never decide what pokÃ©mon I like. Personally, I dislike the starters (unless we're talking about Charizard or Feraligatr but on SS, I chose Chikorita) and I find that my team is made majorly of normal-types with moves of other types. I have a Raticate, Persian, Furret, Kangaskhan, Lickitung, Tauros and other stuff like that. They all know moves that can combat most types except for fighting types, but If I have the raw damage/speed/health advantage, no problem! They're pretty much my only weakness. I also have a Growlithe, Arbok and Scyther that I like so much but other than that, I cannot decide at all what to take. :/ Any suggestions?

And yes, I'm talking about Soul Silver. Yesterday I had a quick crack at Black and thought it was quite cool, but I will wait until I finish Soul Silver before moving on. We could really do with a good pokÃ©mon general discussion thread or even a subforum if we're feeling ambitious. :v


----------



## Redregon (Mar 23, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I'm having trouble with a good team... I can never decide what pokÃ©mon I like. Personally, I dislike the starters (unless we're talking about Charizard or Feraligatr but on SS, I chose Chikorita) and I find that my team is made majorly of normal-types with moves of other types. I have a Raticate, Persian, Furret, Kangaskhan, Lickitung, Tauros and other stuff like that. They all know moves that can combat most types except for fighting types, but If I have the raw damage/speed/health advantage, no problem! They're pretty much my only weakness. I also have a Growlithe, Arbok and Scyther that I like so much but other than that, I cannot decide at all what to take. :/ Any suggestions?
> 
> And yes, I'm talking about Soul Silver. Yesterday I had a quick crack at Black and thought it was quite cool, but I will wait until I finish Soul Silver before moving on. We could really do with a good pokÃ©mon general discussion thread or even a subforum if we're feeling ambitious. :v


 
Wobuffet... trust me, when played right, he is one vicious motherfucker.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 23, 2011)

I LOVE Team Plasma, they're my favorite team yet. They're even more over-the-top than Team Galactic, and the final battle drew me in more than any other battle I've had in Pokemon.

Plus I have a thing for knights.

And pretty boy villains. â™¥


----------



## Xenke (Mar 23, 2011)

Clairissa said:


> Sadly enough, I got to 6 badges in less than a week


 
Wait, you can't get through ALL of the gyms in EVERY game in less than a week?


----------



## Clairissa (Mar 23, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Wait, you can't get through ALL of the gyms in EVERY game in less than a week?


 
11 hours played time, I do OTHER things as well.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 23, 2011)

Clairissa said:


> 11 hours played time, I do OTHER things as well.


I don't.

...


----------



## Holsety (Mar 23, 2011)

SirRob said:


> I LOVE Team Plasma, they're my favorite team yet. They're even more over-the-top than Team Galactic, and the final battle drew me in more than any other battle I've had in Pokemon.
> 
> Plus I have a thing for knights.
> 
> And pretty boy villains. â™¥


 Their music still isn't as good.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 23, 2011)

Holsety said:


> Their music still isn't as good.


N's 2nd battle theme is the best battle theme Pokemon's ever had... Their victory theme's pretty fantastic too.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 23, 2011)

I've been playing White at a steady pace, I just bought Platinum for $17, and I'm asking for Soulsilver for my birthday......

Brb getting a life.


----------



## Xenke (Mar 23, 2011)

SirRob said:


> N's 2nd battle theme is the best battle theme Pokemon's ever had... Their victory theme's pretty fantastic too.


 
AHEM

[yt]FCpQ0QZW8bs[/yt]

That is all.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 23, 2011)

That was my favorite... before N came into my life.


----------



## Xenke (Mar 23, 2011)

SirRob said:


> That was my favorite... before N came into my life.


 
That little gay date on the Farris wheel really had an affect on you, huh. :]


----------



## SirRob (Mar 23, 2011)

Xenke said:


> That little gay date on the Farris wheel really had an affect on you, huh. :]


It certainly helped.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 24, 2011)

The journey across Unova does feel a bit more linear.  Whereas Kanto/Johto/Hoenn had interconnecting routes that you progressed in multiple circles, the routes around Unova are just one large circle.


----------



## Xenke (Mar 24, 2011)

I wish Archeops' ability wasn't retarded.

I guess it keeps it from being too rape.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 24, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> sure you did :]


 The roms where available sense before the japan release. Some people made translation patches.


----------



## Clairissa (Mar 24, 2011)

Xenke said:


> I wish Archeops' ability wasn't retarded.
> 
> I guess it keeps it from being too rape.


 
That's the only reason I picked Mandibuzz to be my flying type...
Otherwise would have used that thing.
(Playing Black, otherwise it would have been Braviary.)


----------



## SilFerWolf (Mar 26, 2011)

So far Unova just flat out bores me. Nothing compares to how good Platinum was, and how fun HG SS was with 16 badges and beating Trainer Red. Platinum had an underground system, 2 key items, a neat watch that made life easier, and the POKE Radar. I miss the Poke Radar SO MUCH. It made catching shinies interesting and possible. I really hope they bring it back in Pokemon Gray or whatever.

Also the plot in BW isn't as interesting as Saphire Ruby. Gen 3 will always be the most fun to me, hopefully they rerelease those for 3DS.


----------



## Xenke (Mar 26, 2011)

SilFerWolf said:


> Also the plot in BW isn't as interesting as Saphire Ruby. Gen 3 will always be the most fun to me, hopefully they rerelease those for 3DS.


 
But they have no reason to...

Also, 3rd-gen was ugly. I'm vain, so it takes away from my experience. :V


----------



## HatchlingByHeart (Mar 26, 2011)

Pokemon kind of died for me after the 4th gen since you find almost noone online who doesn't hack their pokemon and spam the GTS with impossible requests like a Level 4 Palkia. I suppose it's fine if you just play with friends online, but even then the fun does get kind of limited.

May or may not get Pokemon White, depending if funds allow in future.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 26, 2011)

Xenke said:


> But they have no reason to...


Uh... MONEY???


----------



## HatchlingByHeart (Mar 26, 2011)

Knowing Nintendo, they will attempt to re-release Ruby/Sapphire for the 3DS. Noone saw it coming when they did FireRed/LeafGreen, and I certainly didn't expect HeartGold or SoulSilver either.

IMO, a remake of 3rd Gen on the 3DS is likely.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 26, 2011)

Frankly, I'd LOVE to see a 3rd gen remake since I missed out on those. That was my 'I'm too grown up for Pokemon' phase.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Mar 26, 2011)

HatchlingByHeart said:


> Knowing Nintendo, they will attempt to re-release Ruby/Sapphire for the 3DS. Noone saw it coming when they did FireRed/LeafGreen, and I certainly didn't expect HeartGold or SoulSilver either.
> 
> IMO, a remake of 3rd Gen on the 3DS is likely.


 
Considering that Shoal Shalt and shells were apparently put into Black and White by GameFreak, maybe GameFreak, the Developers, have an interest in remaking Gen III in Gen V. 

Plus it would improve Gen III - Gen III still used the outdated (Even at the time) "All types use the same stat for their attacks, even if it makes absolutely no sense like Hyper Beam, Signal Beam, and Shadow Ball using the physical attack stat", they could have the opportunity to make the rivals better, expand Hoenn, make it a little...less annoying with the sea routes (but even then a lot o the complaints had one answer: Repel), allow people to have taken their level 100 Mewtwos from Hoenn and Kanto (Which was not GameFreak's fault; initially) and help make it a little more challenging along with the improved Gen IV+ Movesets.



HatchlingByHeart said:


> Pokemon kind of died for me after the 4th gen since you find almost noone online who doesn't hack their pokemon and spam the GTS with impossible requests like a Level 4 Palkia. I suppose it's fine if you just play with friends online, but even then the fun does get kind of limited.



That's why you don't play online - it's not moderated, so as a result? People who try to commit the sin of having fun with online gaming are chased out by hackers and stop having fun guys. Sides...it is fine if you play with your friends.  That's the response to *any* criticisms of online multiplayer. ("Play with friends or don't play at all!")


----------



## Xenke (Mar 27, 2011)

SirRob said:


> Uh... MONEY???


 
They way I make sense of it in my head, they remade 1st and 2nd gen because those two generations could not transfer forward.

I'm not saying I wouldn't like them to remake it, because then it wouldn't be hideous.


----------



## HatchlingByHeart (Mar 27, 2011)

Digitalpotato said:


> Gen III still used the outdated (Even at the time) "All types use the same stat for their attacks, even if it makes absolutely no sense like Hyper Beam, Signal Beam, and Shadow Ball using the physical attack stat"



I thought Gen II was the latest games to do that. I was sure Gen III had both ATK and SP.ATK.


----------



## Xenke (Mar 27, 2011)

HatchlingByHeart said:


> I thought Gen II was the latest games to do that. I was sure Gen III had both ATK and SP.ATK.


 
Yea, but the moves hadn't been divided into Physical and Special yet, it was based on type.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 27, 2011)

I have Black, but haven't played it yet, because I'm still playing _Golden Sun: Dark Dawn_, which is apparently endless...


----------



## SirRob (Mar 27, 2011)

Harebelle said:


> I have Black, but haven't played it yet, because I'm still playing _Golden Sun: Dark Dawn_, which is apparently endless...


What? It's shorter than Golden Sun 2.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 27, 2011)

Xenke said:


> I'm not saying I wouldn't like them to remake it, because then it wouldn't be hideous.


 
So, you mean you think that RSE looked ugly? I agree, it is outdated, but I feel like I much preferred the art and UI style in those games, compared to SSHG (haven't really played DPPt enough) which I think looks ugly in terms of the battle moves and UI and I much preferred the music in RSE. As for BW, sure, the constantly animating sprites is great and I think the battles look good and a lot better than before, but the way it zooms in to pokemon when they get attacked seems to drag it out a bit and gets irritating and the sprites look kinda blurry to me. :/ 

Bloody good games, though.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 27, 2011)

3rd Gen had the worst music in the series.

Haters gonna hate


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 27, 2011)

SirRob said:


> What? It's shorter than Golden Sun 2.


 
Well it's taking me forever to complete. :I


----------



## Xenke (Mar 27, 2011)

Gibby said:


> So, you mean you think that RSE looked ugly? I agree, it is outdated, but I feel like I much preferred the art and UI style in those games, compared to SSHG (haven't really played DPPt enough) which I think looks ugly in terms of the battle moves and UI and I much preferred the music in RSE. As for BW, sure, the constantly animating sprites is great and I think the battles look good and a lot better than before, but the way it zooms in to pokemon when they get attacked seems to drag it out a bit and gets irritating and the sprites look kinda blurry to me. :/
> 
> Bloody good games, though.


 
It wasn't even that it was outdated, it's just that... ugh, those overworld sprites. In terms of appearances, I rank them like this:

HG/SS = B/W > D/P/Plat > R/B/Y > G/S/C > FR/LG > R/S/E

The battles looked pretty good for RSE, but... yeesh, you couldn't stay in battles the whole time.

As for the music, RSE is ranked low too. HeartGold (not SoulSilver) had the best music of all time.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 27, 2011)

Third gen had some nice tunes to it (I particularly liked the normal wild Pokemon battle theme, and Route 113)....

BW's battle system definitely is faster, although there are a few places where the camera pans don't quite make sense.  There are a few cases where stat reductions, collecting exp., etc, pans to the pokemon twice in a row where you'd think it should just stay on the pokemon the whole time.  I also preferred the 3rd/4th gen tints for stat boosts/reductions instead of the colored sparkles you have now, and when multihit attacks (Surf, etc.) inflict damage simultaneously, why do multihit status attacks (Growl, etc.) have to pan and animate individually?

Minor gripes though.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 27, 2011)

Xenke said:


> HeartGold (not SoulSilver) had the best music of all time.


 
HG had different music? ._. I don't really like the SS music. :c But then again, I oughta play it a little more and get into it a little.


----------



## Xenke (Mar 27, 2011)

Gibby said:


> HG had different music? ._. I don't really like the SS music. :c But then again, I oughta play it a little more and get into it a little.


 
It had one difference: the legendaries.

The music surrounding and leading up to Ho-Oh was 100x better than Lugia.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 27, 2011)

Enter Lugia
Enter Ho-oh

That half-minute makes all the difference in the world.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Mar 27, 2011)

HatchlingByHeart said:


> I thought Gen II was the latest games to do that. I was sure Gen III had both ATK and SP.ATK.


 
Nope - thus Gyarados still had an attack stat that was mostly for display, and water was actually quite powerful because waterfall, dive, and surf all used the special stat. 

Well that was only R/S/E  that did that - I don't remember if it was just XD or Colosseum too, but technically the phys/special split did start in III with the spinoff titles. (You know, those darker and edgier games we asked Game Freak to do since Gen II that nobody played because "It wasn't enough like the league games.")

And I also liked some of the music in R/S/E. :< Well, mostly the l33t four music because it actually felt a lot more dramatic - However Gen V still does really rival III's for the l33t four music. 

Here's one thing I'd like for them to do in an R/S/E remake...improve the l33t four, dammit. Sidney was alright - he actually plays with the secondary types a little. I thought that was just soooo good what Game Freak did...but then I fight Phoebe & Glacia and lo and behold...Agatha Syndrome. >.<; Drake was a little better, but mostly in Emerald. But hey, seeing as Advanced l33t fours are commonplace now they'd probably mix their teams up far better with the additions of Gen IV and V PokÃ©s. 

Another thing I think would be interesting is if there is an R/S/E remake, to have the champion be different depending on what version you get. Ruby Remake has Steven, while Sapphire Remake has Wallace.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 27, 2011)

I actually don't like Black's Elite Four/Champion music... It's the town themes that really shine, IMO.

Edit: I don't think I've EVER liked an Elite Four theme... Maybe because it's the one I hear the most often.


----------



## Milo (Mar 27, 2011)

SirRob said:


> I actually don't like Black's Elite Four/Champion music... It's the town themes that really shine, IMO.
> 
> Edit: I don't think I've EVER liked an Elite Four theme... Maybe because it's the one I hear the most often.


 
if rob doesn't like it, this calls for a complete overhaul of pokemon black. we should cease production, and wait another 2 years to re-release it with the fixed problems. 

give me your copy rob


----------



## Tycho (Mar 27, 2011)

Is it just me or does it feel like stat growths have been nerfed all around? Also, B/W's elite four are the worst I've ever dealt with (which is strange because the gym leaders were all clowns).  And the Cursed Body ability that Frillish and its evo get is OPed.


----------



## Xenke (Mar 27, 2011)

Tycho said:


> And the Cursed Body ability that Frillish and its evo get is OPed.


 
Suck it, bitch. :V


----------



## SirRob (Mar 27, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Is it just me or does it feel like stat growths have been nerfed all around? Also, B/W's elite four are the worst I've ever dealt with (which is strange because the gym leaders were all clowns).  And the Cursed Body ability that Frillish and its evo get is OPed.


Marshal's Sawk is THE most annoying thing I've ever had to deal with in the Elite Four. Even at level 100, that thing still takes AT LEAST 3 hits to finish off.


Milo said:


> if rob doesn't like it, this calls for a complete overhaul of pokemon black. we should cease production, and wait another 2 years to re-release it with the fixed problems.
> 
> give me your copy rob


There's _lots_ of things that can be improved. There always will be.


----------



## Milo (Mar 27, 2011)

SirRob said:


> There's _lots_ of things that can be improved. There always will be.


 
rob... give me your copy. this needs to be done

it's ok rob, you'll get it back, I promise. in 2 years


----------



## Xenke (Mar 27, 2011)

SirRob said:


> Marshal's Sawk is THE most annoying thing I've ever had to deal with in the Elite Four. Even at level 100, that thing still takes AT LEAST 3 hits to finish off.


 
Huh what...

I just use my Chandelure, lvl 8X, two hits. :\

You disappoint.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Mar 27, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Is it just me or does it feel like stat growths have been nerfed all around? Also, B/W's elite four are the worst I've ever dealt with (which is strange because the gym leaders were all clowns).  And the Cursed Body ability that Frillish and its evo get is OPed.


 
Wait until you fight the advanced l33t four.  I was a bit disappointed they picked types we've already seen twice before (I was hoping something like Grass, Electric, Fighting, Rock, normal...When I saw Aaron in D/P, I was like "HELL YEAH!!! BUG RESPECT! FINALLY!") but the rematches are...damned annoying. 

Grimsley *loves* to charm your mons, make you flinch, or spam fake-out. But at the same time I had all of his mons suicide because I had a rocky helmet.  And did I mention that a lot of 'em have Aerial Ace in case you wanted to use a bug or fighting type against them? (Damn common weakness!)

Marshal's Bert-I mean Sawk I swear is only there for you to have a Mold Breaker type ability or do what I did...Accelgor U-turns, then send in a psychic type to finish it off even though it gets one attack off. (And the AI will *always* pick a move that's strong against you...in this case Stone Edge) Mienshao even U-turns away any psychics unless you resist Bug. 

Rapunzel-I mean Caitlin just makes all of her mons have Shadow Ball. >.<; except for Reuniclus which is to shut down dark types.  And in the rematch, she uses a freaking Metagross and a *BRONZONG* in her team. UGGHG!!! WHY DOES *EVERY* PSYCHIC TYPE USER HAVE TO HAVE A BRONZONG NOW? D:< 

Velma-I mean Shauntal doesn't get that annoying when you rematch her though. :S The only thing that's really annoying is that 
a) JEllicent has Cursed Body. 
b) If Chandelure gets an attack off...it'll hurt you MAJORLY. Even when I had a Krookodile that resisted it...it still took it from full health down to almost red. OW. 
c) Cofagrigus.  Just Cofagrigus. (Course you can just use a special attack or attack that doesn't maek contact and problem solved. NO STUPID MUMMY OVERRIDING MOXIE! ) 
d) It's not a good idea to use Ghost types against her because she's a Ghost type user. :S


----------



## SirRob (Mar 27, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Huh what...
> 
> I just use my Chandelure, lvl 8X, two hits. :\
> 
> You disappoint.


Mienshao used Aerial Ace! It's super effective! Sawk held on with Sturdy! Sawk used Close Combat! Sawk's Attack fell! Sawk's Defense fell! Marshal used a Full Restore! Mienshao used Drain Punch! Sawk held on with Sturdy! Mienshao recovered HP! Meinshao used Aerial Ace! Sawk fainted! 

I guess you can kill it in two hits if you deal enough damage to kill it in two hits, but not enough to bring its health low enough for Marshal to use a Full Restore.


----------



## Xenke (Mar 27, 2011)

Digitalpotato said:


> Wait until you fight the advanced l33t four.  I was a bit disappointed they picked types we've already seen twice before (I was hoping something like Grass, Electric, Fighting, Rock, normal...When I saw Aaron in D/P, I was like "HELL YEAH!!! BUG RESPECT! FINALLY!") but the rematches are...damned annoying.
> 
> Grimsley *loves* to charm your mons, make you flinch, or spam fake-out. But at the same time I had all of his mons suicide because I had a rocky helmet.  And did I mention that a lot of 'em have Aerial Ace in case you wanted to use a bug or fighting type against them? (Damn common weakness!)
> 
> ...


 
Grimsley is a bitch, I hate him. Usually I just have to use brute force on him. Sharpedo is the worst for me.

Marshal... well, I'll admit, I don't know his real strategy. Having a ghost team really fucks him up, y'know?

Caitlin. Two pieces of advice. Her first pokemon is always Musharna. Her Musharna has ONLY psychic moves. If you lead with Zoroark, she thinks it's whatever is last in your party (i.e. not-Dark), and leave her Musharna in. Deal with getting put to sleep, and use Nasty Plot three times with Zoroark. After that, Foul Play everything. Clean sweep. The only danger is Metagross, who is strong AND 1x effective against. Survivable though. Second advice: ghosts EVERYWHERE.

Chauntal: I sweep with my own ghosts. There can only be one ghost bitch in that joint. :I



SirRob said:


> I guess you can kill it in two hits if you deal enough damage to kill it in two hits, but not enough to bring its health low enough for Marshal to use a Full Restore.


 
Yea, usually I do a baby move on it.

Though it is pretty entertaining when I known it down to one HP with Chandelure, he uses Stone Edge, Flame Body, dead. *goal*


----------



## SirRob (Mar 27, 2011)

Swords Dance Mienshao + Full Heals against Caitlin's Musharna = Full Elite Four sweep. 8)


----------



## Waffles (Mar 27, 2011)

I just need to transfer in my pokemon from HG/SS and I will OWN the Elite 4 v2 >:v 
Oh, and I'm totally using an Altaria now because they just became the best physical tanker ever with the move that raises defense THREE stages. Then Dragon Dance, Rest, and a dragon/flying type move (physical) and BOOM.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 28, 2011)

Xenke said:


> If you lead with Zoroark, she thinks it's whatever is last in your party (i.e. not-Dark), and leave her Musharna in.


In my experience, Illusion only buys you one or two turns because the AI realizes the attacks are ineffective and switches to something else.  In my case (first Elite Four battles), when one attack failed to hit on my "Mienfoo", Sigilyph just switched to Focus Blast.  Poor Zoroark got OHKO.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 28, 2011)

Stratadrake said:


> In my experience, Illusion only buys you one or two turns because the AI realizes the attacks are ineffective and switches to something else.  In my case (first Elite Four battles), when one attack failed to hit on my "Mienfoo", Sigilyph just switched to Focus Blast.  Poor Zoroark got OHKO.


 
yeah, one or two turns, three turns max. but still, its a very handy ability^^ one or two turns can mean the defeat for a pokemon if you do it right. especially against a psycho pokemon since zorua and zotoark are immune to those attacks


----------



## Xenke (Mar 28, 2011)

Stratadrake said:


> In my experience, Illusion only buys you one or two turns because the AI realizes the attacks are ineffective and switches to something else.  In my case (first Elite Four battles), when one attack failed to hit on my "Mienfoo", Sigilyph just switched to Focus Blast.  Poor Zoroark got OHKO.


 
Yea, this is my experience wit her other pokemon, but for some reason she refuses to switch Musharna out in this case.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 28, 2011)

Well, right now I'm currently training my Zoroark as a revenge killer.  Retaliate / Shadow Ball / Focus Blast and Night Slash.  Given, he can't suffer many hits, but boy can he bring the damage.



SirRob said:


> Mienshao used Aerial Ace! It's super effective! Sawk held on with Sturdy! Sawk used Close Combat! Sawk's Attack fell! Sawk's Defense fell! Marshal used a Full Restore! Mienshao used Drain Punch! Sawk held on with Sturdy! Mienshao recovered HP! Meinshao used Aerial Ace! Sawk fainted!
> 
> I guess you can kill it in two hits if you deal enough damage to kill it in two hits, but not enough to bring its health low enough for Marshal to use a Full Restore.



If you can knock them low enough for a Full Restore in a single hit, then that means the trainer is just delaying the inevitable with Full Restores as you continue to smack them down.  Reminds me of how I took down Lance in HG:  Hitmonchan's Ice Punch hit his Dragonites For Massive Damage (roughly 80% per hit), and combined with a Shell Bell, Lance using up his three Full Restores in a row on a single Mon meant Hitmonchan got a lot of HP refills.

But it also reminds me of those Boldores in Twist Mountain and Victory Road:  After awhile, I started having Serperior soften them up with Leech Seed, before going for the kill with Mega/Giga Drain.  Got more HP recovery out of them that way.

Really, Mienfoo/shao's quite interesting how it's able to know Bounce, Aerial Ace, and Acrobatics.  Acrobatics especially:  No held item = 2x damage.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Mar 29, 2011)

I notice the AI isn't quite as stupid this time around. Despite a couple brainfarts. 

*Alder sent out Escavalier...who has Aerial Ace. And he is fighting Emboar*
Me: OH shit, maybe if Emboar outspeeds him I can get him down before he uses aerial ace. 
*Escavalier used iron head*
Me: ...What?! EVERY OTHER TIME YOU WOULD HAVEU SED AERIAL ACE YOU DERP!!!
*Escavalier then dies from one Flame Charge* 
Me: That's almost as bad as Karen not realising that curse goes away if I switch out PokÃ©mon...or that if you use curse when your health is red, you die. Or those wild haunters who use curse. Koga's skuntank who always tries to hit Camerupt with Dig when the AI KNOWS What moves you're gonna use.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 29, 2011)

Heh.  I remember forcing an Encore on an opponent's Ghost doing Curse.  Then I just swapped Mons and laughed as it cursed itself to death.

[EDIT @9PM]

Hey, the credits are rolling!  Man, teaching Serperior Protect was genius.  Makes a decent combo with Leech Seed + Giga Drain.  Toughest Mon on the Elite Four had to be Shaunta's Chandelure.  I don't have anything on my team with resistance to Fire, I have absolutely _nobody_ who can survive a single Fire Blast (so be thankful it only has 5 PP).  Mienfoo would've evolved at Level 50 except I was defeated in the same battle, darnit.  By now I could reliably defeat the other three Elites, the only remaining challenge was lasting long enough against that damned Chandelure.

Good thing there's a Plasma member who lets you teleport out/in of Plasma's castle, because I was plumb out of Revives after the Elite Four.  But when I go up against Zekrom I realize I don't have any Sleep moves on me, and the only chance for paralyzing him is with Emolga's Static.  Fortunately Emolga can survive a few hits (it did feel strange to spend 5-6 turns using nothing but Lemonades hoping that Zekrom will use either Slash or Zen Heabutt and get paralyzed from it), eventually caught Zekrom with a Timer Ball, but I was about out of Revives _again_ after that.

I was already expecting N would have an Ice-type to take revenge on Zekrom after his Reshiram went down, and a bit spoiled to the fact that N had a Zoroark on his team -- but I wasn't expecting him to bring it out as-is (with no Illusion).  So I had my Zoroark hit him with a Focus Blast, except he was thinking the exact same thing and his Zoroark got to strike first.  Darnit.  That's the second time I've had the exact same Mon with the exact same tactics as the boss I'm fighting (the first being my Espeon's Shadow Ball against Sabrina's Espeon and Shadow Ball in HeartGold).  I wasn't originally planning on having Zoroark on my winning team, but his attack power was just too useful to leave in the PC.

Then there's the final boss ... Serperior's Leech Seed + Giga Drain + Protect combo wore down his Hydreigon almost single-handedly (especially since his Hydreigon knew Fire Blast -- only Zekrom can survive a hit from that thing atm).  Gothitelle was able to stall long enough for me to revive Zekrom, who (with Mienfoo) ultimately won the day.  Drain Punch the opponent's Bisharp for Massive Damage, as always.  Mienfoo was almost the only survivor here, levelled up -- yay!  finally got to evolve into Mienshao.

I think I should wait until Friday (April = Winter in Unova) before going back to my save file.  Then I can explore the postgame starting right off the bat with the new season.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Mar 30, 2011)

Not to mention you can find more common ice pokÃ©mon around in more common places, like Beartic and THE ICE CREAM CONE OF DOOOOOOOOOOM


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 30, 2011)

I hear Cryogonal only has a 5% encounter rate during the winter ... any other season and it's literally 1 in 100.  Plus, some of the Itemfinder's pings around Twist Mountain and Icirrus have been driving me crazy.  Already got a Vanillite (ice cream cone of whatnot, that thing is still cute) and a Cubchoo, but for the most part, I just want to see what Winter looks like.


----------



## Xenke (Mar 30, 2011)

Digitalpotato said:


> THE ICE CREAM CONE OF DOOOOOOOOOOM


 
Icecream cone is ballin'.

I named him Creamsicle.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Mar 30, 2011)

Hey if I could name mons that long, I'd totally have named my Vanillite "THE ICE CREAM CONE OF DOOOOOOOOOM".  I know it's such a terrible design, but it's the awesome kind. 

"Go! Vanilluxe!"
"Vanilluxe used Ice beam!"
*it really really hurts cause Vanilluxe has the highest stats of any non-legendary ice type next to Lapras* 
"MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA."


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 30, 2011)

I can never name my Mons.  Just can't think of anything, y'know?  Mienfoo deserves one, though, she's part of what got me through the Elite Four and final bosses (even without evolving).


----------



## Clairissa (Mar 30, 2011)

I sorta stopped playing after I beat the 8th gym leader, and restarted Platinum...
Also, how does the whole population for Black City even work? Do they expect me to go visit them everyday or something? This isn't Animal Crossing...



Xenke said:


> The music surrounding and leading up to Ho-Oh was 100x better than Lugia.


 
Ho-ho is and always will be the worst legendary mascot.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 31, 2011)

You can increase the population of Black City (or White Forest) by visiting other players' games, or something like that.  I read some of the details on Bulbapedia but I'm still a bit confused.

Speaking of the 4th gen, I still haven't played Diamond in the slightest; but at the same time I told myself that the credits _must_ roll on Emerald before touching Diamond.  (This didn't stop me from playing all over HeartGold, but still.)


----------



## SirRob (Mar 31, 2011)

Clairissa said:


> Ho-ho is and always will be the worst legendary mascot.


What what WHAT

Worst one's PALKIA. Why would I want to play a game with a giant penis on the cover?!


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 31, 2011)

Similar things were said about Victini.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 31, 2011)

Stratadrake said:


> Similar things were said about Victini.


 
BUTTWINGS!

But Victini's cute.


----------



## Xenke (Mar 31, 2011)

Tycho said:


> BUTTWINGS!
> 
> But Victini's cute.


 
Fuck no.

Giratina is the cutest.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 31, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Fuck no.
> 
> Giratina is the cutest.


 
Cute is not the term I would use for Giratina.  More like Extradimensional Badass Caterpillar of Pain and Mayhem.


----------



## Xenke (Mar 31, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Cute is not the term I would use for Giratina.  More like Extradimensional Badass Caterpillar of Pain and Mayhem.


 
But... all ghosts are cute... :c


----------



## Clairissa (Mar 31, 2011)

SirRob said:


> What what WHAT
> 
> Worst one's PALKIA. Why would I want to play a game with a giant penis on the cover?!


 
Palkia>Ho-ho
I actually liked Palkia, I like most dragon pokemon really...



Xenke said:


> But... all ghosts are cute... :c


 
I agree, not enough ghost pokemon =C


----------



## SirRob (Mar 31, 2011)

Clairissa said:


> I agree, not enough ghost pokemon =C


This generation was really kind to Ghost Pokemon.


----------



## Redregon (Mar 31, 2011)

SirRob said:


> Mienshao used Aerial Ace! It's super effective! Sawk held on with Sturdy! Sawk used Close Combat! Sawk's Attack fell! Sawk's Defense fell! Marshal used a Full Restore! Mienshao used Drain Punch! Sawk held on with Sturdy! Mienshao recovered HP! Meinshao used Aerial Ace! Sawk fainted!
> 
> I guess you can kill it in two hits if you deal enough damage to kill it in two hits, but not enough to bring its health low enough for Marshal to use a Full Restore.


 
Wobuffet uses Counter... it's super-effective.
Wobuffet uses Shared Fate... Wobuffet faints and takes Meinshao with it.


----------



## Icky (Mar 31, 2011)

Clairissa said:


> Ho-ho is and always will be the worst legendary mascot.


 
You fucking take it back. >:[


----------



## Redregon (Mar 31, 2011)

Icky said:


> You fucking take it back. >:[


 
why? it's basically a pokefied version of a drag-queen with way too much makeup.


----------



## Icky (Mar 31, 2011)

Redregon said:


> why? it's basically a pokefied version of a drag-queen with way too much makeup.


 
...What?


----------



## BRN (Mar 31, 2011)

Icky said:


> ...What?


 
He's saying 'fucking rainbows'.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 31, 2011)

Redregon said:


> why? it's basically a pokefied version of a drag-queen with way too much makeup.


You're thinking of Jynx.


----------



## Redregon (Mar 31, 2011)

SirRob said:


> You're thinking of Jynx.


 
that one too.


----------



## Clairissa (Mar 31, 2011)

SirRob said:


> This generation was really kind to Ghost Pokemon.


 
If by "kind" you mean a retarded coffin, a retarded jellyfish with horrible gender differences, a living candle that turns into a series of more candles and a golem then yes, it was kind...
I've been wanting a ghost/fire for awhile, and when I got it... I didn't want it anymore D=



Icky said:


> You fucking take it back. >:[


 
I will not =I I remember knocking out Ho-ho in Silver because I didn't want it... And in SS I caught it and left it in my PC to rot.



SirRob said:


> You're thinking of Jynx.


 
HEY! ...Jynx is the only ice type I've used more than once.


----------



## Deo (Mar 31, 2011)

Iâ€™m what you could call a collector of bootleg PokÃ©mon games. PokÃ©mon  Diamond & Jade, Chaos Black, etc. Itâ€™s amazing the frequency with  which you can find them at pawnshops, Goodwill, flea markets, and such. 
Theyâ€™re generally fun; even if they are unplayable (which they  often are), the mistranslations and poor quality make them  unintentionally humorous. 
 Iâ€™ve been able to find most of the ones that Iâ€™ve played online, but  thereâ€™s one that I havenâ€™t seen any mention of. I bought it at a flea  market about five years ago.




 Hereâ€™s a picture of the cartridge, in case anyone recognizes it.  Unfortunately, when I moved two years ago, I lost the game, so I canâ€™t  provide you with screencaps. Sorry. 
The game started with the familiar Nidorino and Gengar intro of  Red and Blue version. However, the â€œpress startâ€ screen had been  altered. Red was there, but the PokÃ©mon did not cycle through. It also  said â€œBlack Versionâ€ under the PokÃ©mon logo. 
Upon selecting â€œNew Gameâ€, the game started the Professor Oak  speech, and it quickly became evident that the game was essentially  PokÃ©mon Red Version. 
After selecting your starter, if you looked at your PokÃ©mon, you  had in addition to Bulbasaur, Charmander, or Squirtle another PokÃ©mon â€”  â€œGHOSTâ€. 
The PokÃ©mon was level 1. It had the sprite of the Ghosts that are  encountered in Lavender Tower before obtaining the Sliph Scope. It had  one attack â€” â€œCurseâ€. I know that there is a real move named curse, but  the attack did not exist in Generation 1, so it appears it was hacked  in. 
Defending PokÃ©mon were unable to attack Ghost â€” it would only say  they were too scared to move. When the move â€œCurseâ€ was used in battle,  the screen would cut to black. The cry of the defending PokÃ©mon would  be heard, but it was distorted, played at a much lower pitch than  normal. The battle screen would then reappear, and the defending PokÃ©mon  would be gone. If used in a battle against a trainer, when the  PokÃ©balls representing their Pokemon would appear in the corner, they  would have one fewer PokÃ©ball. 
The implication was that the PokÃ©mon died. 
Whatâ€™s even stranger is that after defeating a trainer and seeing  â€œRed received $200 for winning!â€, the battle commands would appear  again. If you selected â€œRunâ€, the battle would end as it normally does.  You could also select Curse. If you did, upon returning to the  overworld, the trainerâ€™s sprite would be gone. After leaving and  reentering the area, the spot [where] the trainer had been would be  replaced with a tombstone like the ones at Lavender Tower. 
The move â€œCurseâ€ was not usable in all instances. It would fail  against Ghost PokÃ©mon. It would also fail if it was used against  trainers that you would have to face again, such as your Rival or  Giovanni. It was usable in your final battle against them, however. 
I figured this was the gimmick of the game, allowing you to use  the previously uncapturable Ghosts. And because Curse made the game so  easy, I essentially used it throughout the whole adventure. 
The game changed quite a bit after defeating the Elite Four.  After viewing the Hall of Fame, which consisted of Ghost and a couple of  very under leveled PokÃ©mon, the screen cut to black. A box appeared  with the words â€œMany years laterâ€¦â€ It then cut to Lavender Tower. An old  man was standing, looking at tombstones. You then realized this man was  your character. 
The man moved at only half of your normal walking speed. You no  longer had any PokÃ©mon with you, not even Ghost, who up to this point  had been impossible to remove from your party through depositing in the  PC. The overworld was entirely empty â€” there were no people at all.  There were still the tombstones of the trainers that you used Curse on,  however. 
You could go pretty much anywhere in the overworld at this point,  though your movement was limited by the fact that you had no PokÃ©mon to  use HMs. And regardless of where you went, the music of Lavender Town  continued on an infinite loop. After wandering for a while, I found that  if you go through Diglettâ€™s Cave, one of the cuttable bushes that  normally blocks the path on the other side is no longer there, allowing  you to advance and return to Pallet Town. 
Upon entering your house and going to the exact tile where you start the game, the screen would cut to black. 
Then a sprite of a Caterpie appeared. It was the replaced by a  Weedle, and then a Pidgey. I soon realized, as the PokÃ©mon progressed  from Rattata to Blastoise, that these were all of the PokÃ©mon that I had  used Curse on. 
After the end of my Rivalâ€™s team, a Youngster appeared, and then a Bug Catcher. These were the trainers I had Cursed. 
Throughout the sequence, the Lavender Town music was playing, but  it was slowly decreasing in pitch. By the time your Rival appeared on  screen, it was little more than a demonic rumble. 
Another cut to black. A few moments later, the battle screen  suddenly appeared â€” your trainer sprite was now that of an old man, the  same one as the one who teaches you how to catch PokÃ©mon in Viridian  City. 
Ghost appeared on the other side, along with the words â€œGHOST wants to fight!â€. 
You couldnâ€™t use items, and you had no PokÃ©mon. If you tried to run, you couldnâ€™t escape. The only option was â€œFIGHTâ€. 
Using fight would immediately cause you to use Struggle, which  didnâ€™t affect Ghost but did chip off a bit of your own HP. When it was  Ghostâ€™s turn to attack, it would simply say â€œâ€¦â€ Eventually, when your HP  reached a critical point, Ghost would finally use Curse. 
The screen cut to black a final time. 
Regardless of the buttons you pressed, you were permanently stuck  in this black screen. At this point, the only thing you could do was  turn the Game Boy off. When you played again, â€œNEW GAMEâ€ was the only  option â€” the game had erased the file. 
I played through this hacked game many, many times, and every  time the game ended with this sequence. Several times I didnâ€™t use Ghost  at all, though he was impossible to remove from the party. In these  cases, it did not show any PokÃ©mon or trainers and simply cut to the  climactic â€œbattle with Ghost". 
Iâ€™m not sure what the motives were behind the creator of this  hack. It wasnâ€™t widely distributed, so it was presumably not for  monetary gain. It was very well done for a bootleg. 
It seems he was trying to convey a message. Iâ€™m not entirely sure what it was â€”  the inevitability of death? The pointlessness of it? Perhaps he was  simply trying to morbidly inject death and darkness into a childrenâ€™s  game. Regardless, this childrenâ€™s game has made me think, and it has  made me cry.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 31, 2011)

Clairissa said:


> If by "kind" you mean a retarded coffin, a retarded jellyfish with horrible gender differences, a living candle that turns into a series of more candles and a golem then yes, it was kind...
> I've been wanting a ghost/fire for awhile, and when I got it... I didn't want it anymore D=
> 
> HEY! ...Jynx is the only ice type I've used more than once.


Lol? You think those designs are stupid but you like JYNX?! Are you just trying disagree for the sake of disagreeing?!


Deo said:


> Creepypasta


What was the point of that...


----------



## Waffles (Mar 31, 2011)

Deo said:


> -longshit-


 Who HASN'T found/read that post before? Old shittttt


----------



## Digitalpotato (Mar 31, 2011)

Clairissa said:


> If by "kind" you mean a retarded coffin, a retarded jellyfish with horrible gender differences, a living candle that turns into a series of more candles and a golem then yes, it was kind...
> I've been wanting a ghost/fire for awhile, and when I got it... I didn't want it anymore D=


 
If you think those are retarded designs, I hope you never look at Lickilicki, Jynx, Mr. Mime, Garbador.... etc

And he means gameplay kind wise - Chandelure has really really high special attack. It HURTS. Cofagrigus has rather nice defense and can shut down the opponent's ability. Golurk also has really powerful attack - helps for Ghost and ground types. Frillish and Jellicent / Lord Pringles also have cursed body which is really nice.


----------



## Xenke (Mar 31, 2011)

Clairissa said:


> If by "kind" you mean a retarded coffin, a retarded jellyfish with horrible gender differences, a living candle that turns into a series of more candles and a golem then yes, it was kind...
> I've been wanting a ghost/fire for awhile, and when I got it... I didn't want it anymore D=


 
What are you talking about? Chandelure is not only adorable, but it's a powerhouse.


----------



## Redregon (Mar 31, 2011)

Digitalpotato said:


> If you think those are retarded designs, I hope you never look at Lickilicki, Jynx, Mr. Mime, Garbador.... etc
> 
> And he means gameplay kind wise - Chandelure has really really high special attack. It HURTS. Cofagrigus has rather nice defense and can shut down the opponent's ability. Golurk also has really powerful attack - helps for Ghost and ground types. Frillish and Jellicent / Lord Pringles also have cursed body which is really nice.


 
oh yeah... as much as Cofagrigus looks really silly, it's a beast on the field. (i tend to have him as my first out so i can curse and burn the enemy. switch out, use whatever other mon i feel and heal the Coffin if he's really low (usually with celebi's wish move.)


----------



## Digitalpotato (Mar 31, 2011)

Of course it is - 145 base special attack is not something to be taken lightly.
And it learns Inferno + Hex, Will-o-the-wisp, can learn Shadow Ball...

Not to mention, Cofagrigus and Chandelure are kind of scary. Cofagrigus eats humans and turns their bodies into mummies...or Yamasks. Litwick family's flame shines more brightly after it eats a soul...geeez anyone else wonder if Ghost PokÃ©mon are supposed to be nightmare fuel?


----------



## Clairissa (Mar 31, 2011)

SirRob said:


> Lol? You think those designs are stupid but you  like JYNX?! Are you just trying disagree for the sake of  disagreeing?!


 
In terms of ice pokemon, yes... Though since gen 4 if I use an ice type, I just get Froslass instead of Jynx.



Digitalpotato said:


> If you think those are retarded designs, I  hope you never look at Lickilicki, Jynx, Mr. Mime, Garbador.... etc
> 
> And  he means gameplay kind wise - Chandelure has really really high special  attack. It HURTS. Cofagrigus has rather nice defense and can shut down  the opponent's ability. Golurk also has really powerful attack - helps  for Ghost and ground types. Frillish and Jellicent / Lord Pringles also  have cursed body which is really nice.


 
I've seen the designs, and I dislike them, but none of them are anything I would use anyway, since their types are ones I don't use 90% of the time...
I like the golem, kinda, he's better looking than the rest, and as for stats... I don't care, I use haunter over gengar any day because they look much more horrifying and ghost-like... A floating candle and a jellyfish with a retarded face do not strike me as "ghosts", the candle less so than the jellyfish, but not enough to make me pick the otter or smugsnake over a fire pig I can nickname "Bacon" or something stupid like that.



Xenke said:


> What are you talking about? Chandelure is not only adorable, but it's a powerhouse.


 
Haunter is adorable, Froslass is adorable... Chandelure is a chandelier, with eyes.


----------



## Willow (Mar 31, 2011)

I beat the game a few weeks ago and have been furiously leveling up my Pokemon. Oh, and I'm breeding so many Drifloons. :>


----------



## Xenke (Mar 31, 2011)

Clairissa said:


> Haunter is adorable, Froslass is adorable... Chandelure is a chandelier, with eyes.


 
Ghosts by adorableness:

Gengar
Drifloon
Litwick
Sableye
Chandelure
Drifblim
Shuppet
Gastly
Froslass
Rotom
Duskull
Yamask
Frillish
Haunter
Jellicent (F)
Misdreavus
Banette
Shedinja
Jellicent (M)
Giratina
Lampent
Cofagrigus
Dusknoir
Spiritomb
Dusclops
Golett
Mismagius
Golurk


----------



## Holsety (Mar 31, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Ghosts by adorableness:
> *Jellicent (F)*
> Misdreavus
> Banette
> ...


 you must be fucking trolling


----------



## KrazyRandomness (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm just going to randomnly reply here. >_>

One of my buddies showed me the Pokemon on there and...Pokemon kinda seem to get uglier and uglier as time goes on.  I love Pokemon, don't get me wrong, but some of these newer generations are just creepy.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 31, 2011)

Grand Salamander said:


> Since apparently there's no topic on this yet... (quite a shocker ) I'll start it. So... thoughts? Opinions?


 
Pretty fun so far.  Level grinding the crap out of my team.  O:


----------



## Xenke (Mar 31, 2011)

Holsety said:


> you must be fucking trolling


 
I'd much rather have a Ms. Frilzy than a PopTheTop.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 1, 2011)

Xenke said:


> What are you talking about? Chandelure is not only adorable, but it's a powerhouse.


I can lament that all too well -- Chandelure was the _only_ thing on the Elite Four that gave me serious problems (sure, a number of them gave me problems in general, but Chandelure more so than the rest).  With no Fire-type on my active team to take the hits, absolutely _nobody_ could stand up to its Fire Blast.  Nobody.  I should've brought Rain Dance with me or something, but as it was Leech Seed + Protect bought me enough time to wear Chandelure down a bit (before Serprior got burned to a nice scaly crisp) and Zoroark was able to finish it off with Shadow Ball.


----------



## Xenke (Apr 1, 2011)

Stratadrake said:


> I can lament that all too well -- Chandelure was the _only_ thing on the Elite Four that gave me serious problems (sure, a number of them gave me problems in general, but Chandelure more so than the rest).  With no Fire-type on my active team to take the hits, absolutely _nobody_ could stand up to its Fire Blast.  Nobody.  I should've brought Rain Dance with me or something, but as it was Leech Seed + Protect bought me enough time to wear Chandelure down a bit (before Serprior got burned to a nice scaly crisp) and Zoroark was able to finish it off with Shadow Ball.


 
Chandelure is the only reason I defeated the Elite Four, I got him to take out Chauntal and Caitlin, and had him do some damage to Marshal (fuck stone edge).

And I have to ask, why didn't you have Zoroark use a dark move against Chandelure? Foul Play would have worked nicely.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 1, 2011)

Because Foul Play uses the _opponent's_ physical attack power instead of yours, so it really only works if you know the opponent has a stronger Attack than you do.  (Chandelure has only half the physical attack power that Zoroark does -- I can get a lot more mileage out of Night Slash than Foul Play, really.)


----------



## Digitalpotato (Apr 1, 2011)

KrazyRandomness said:


> I'm just going to randomnly reply here. >_>
> 
> One of my buddies showed me the Pokemon on there and...Pokemon kinda seem to get uglier and uglier as time goes on.  I love Pokemon, don't get me wrong, but some of these newer generations are just creepy.


 
There are ugly mons in all generations. I've been told all these mons are worse than Jynx. 

Really? Jynx and Mr. Mime are still the ugliest PokÃ©mon - however Trubbish&Garbador certainly comes close. It actually dethrones Lickitung&Lickilicki as the third ugliest PokÃ©mon family, though.

Also I heard something funny...apparently the Genie PokÃ©mon look like people. Only really if you haven't looked in a mirror or seen another person in your life - Am I seriously the only person who notices that Landorus looks more like *Garfield* than a person?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 1, 2011)

Digitalpotato said:


> Lickitung&Lickilicki as the *third ugliest* PokÃ©mon family, though.


 
I thought Lickitung was cool. :c 

Lickilicki, however... Also, Snubbull is fugly.


----------



## Xenke (Apr 1, 2011)

Stratadrake said:


> Because Foul Play uses the _opponent's_ physical attack power instead of yours, so it really only works if you know the opponent has a stronger Attack than you do.  (Chandelure has only half the physical attack power that Zoroark does -- I can get a lot more mileage out of Night Slash than Foul Play, really.)


 
Oh, derpidy derp derp.


----------



## Clairissa (Apr 1, 2011)

Well, apparently my Black City only has 6 people, and no one I know plays White version, also we have a WEP2 router so the DS is just "lol no" if we try to connect, then again, what happens when you have a full city and talk to that "greedy" guy in the shop?

Also... I found out Ninetale's dream world ability is Drought... WANT. =C


----------



## Waffles (Apr 1, 2011)

Woot. I just found my first shiny of B/W!
Jigglypuff.
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## SirRob (Apr 1, 2011)

10 people in Black City... Heart Scales for sale... 8) Bought 100 for when the people inevitably go away.


----------



## Milo (Apr 1, 2011)

I played pokemon for 2 hours last night, and accidentally turned it off without saving.

I wish the power button was in a hard-to-reach place...


----------



## SirRob (Apr 1, 2011)

Milo said:


> I played pokemon for 2 hours last night, and accidentally turned it off without saving.
> 
> I wish the power button was in a hard-to-reach place...


I learned this from drawing on the computer. SAVE. SAVE EVERY TWO SECONDS. IF YOU THINK YOU SAVED, SAVE ANYWAY.


----------



## Xenke (Apr 1, 2011)

My ghost team is pretty much assembled now. Just need to level the cuties up and I'll be done. :3

Also, what the fuck Icirrus City/Moor. You froze over. YOU'RE TOYING WITH MY GREAT HP EV SPOT. FUCK YOU WINTER.



SirRob said:


> I learned this from drawing on the computer. SAVE. SAVE EVERY TWO SECONDS. IF YOU THINK YOU SAVED, SAVE ANYWAY.


 
I always double-save. Because there have been times where I thought I saved but didn't.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 1, 2011)

ok anyone who obsesses over the IVs and EVs and shit really needs to chill.  You can grind like a maniac and have your Pokemon's stats as high as possible without cheating, and yet there will always be someone better than you (whether legitimately or by hacking).  There is such a thing as "good enough".  Fuck, you can wipe the floor with every damn trainer/leader in the game WITHOUT being diligent about EVs and breeding and stuff.  And other players who don't hack - come on, you don't lose a battle over having 10 points less SpAtk, you lose battles by being out-anticipated and out-lucked.


----------



## Xenke (Apr 1, 2011)

Tycho said:


> ok anyone who obsesses over the IVs and EVs and shit really needs to chill.  You can grind like a maniac and have your Pokemon's stats as high as possible without cheating, and yet there will always be someone better than you (whether legitimately or by hacking).  There is such a thing as "good enough".  Fuck, you can wipe the floor with every damn trainer/leader in the game WITHOUT being diligent about EVs and breeding and stuff.  And other players who don't hack - come on, you don't lose a battle over having 10 points less SpAtk, you lose battles by being out-anticipated and out-lucked.


 
I only mess with it post-game.

For recreational purposes, making 'mons that do me proud.


----------



## Clairissa (Apr 1, 2011)

Tycho said:


> ok anyone who obsesses over the IVs and EVs and shit really needs to chill.  You can grind like a maniac and have your Pokemon's stats as high as possible without cheating, and yet there will always be someone better than you (whether legitimately or by hacking).  There is such a thing as "good enough".  Fuck, you can wipe the floor with every damn trainer/leader in the game WITHOUT being diligent about EVs and breeding and stuff.  And other players who don't hack - come on, you don't lose a battle over having 10 points less SpAtk, you lose battles by being out-anticipated and out-lucked.


 
Apparently Cynthia has perfect IV/EVs in her pokemon... Cheating game... =|
I don't really understand how IVs work anyway, don't really care... I just look for nature, and if it's not something that would gimp the pokemon (Like Sneasal with modest nature..) then I use it, otherwise, I just use them and fight whatever I find to train them up, never had any idea what any of their EVs are...


----------



## Waffles (Apr 1, 2011)

Clairissa said:


> Apparently Cynthia has perfect IV/EVs in her pokemon... Cheating game... =|
> I don't really understand how IVs work anyway, don't really care... I just look for nature, and if it's not something that would gimp the pokemon (Like Sneasal with modest nature..) then I use it, otherwise, I just use them and fight whatever I find to train them up, never had any idea what any of their EVs are...


 -totally whooped Cynthia's team with a level 61 excadrill, non-ev trained, lucky adamant nature-
Ooops.


----------



## Xenke (Apr 1, 2011)

Waffles said:


> -totally whooped Cynthia's team with a level 61 excadrill, non-ev trained, lucky adamant nature-
> Ooops.


 
Excadrill is awesome.


----------



## Clairissa (Apr 1, 2011)

Waffles said:


> -totally whooped Cynthia's team with a level 61 excadrill, non-ev trained, lucky adamant nature-
> Ooops.


 
I didn't say she was hard... =|
I beat her whole team with my Braviary, without it getting touched...

Then again, Braviary is best bird pokemon evar <3


----------



## SirRob (Apr 1, 2011)

Tycho said:


> ok anyone who obsesses over the IVs and EVs and shit really needs to chill.  You can grind like a maniac and have your Pokemon's stats as high as possible without cheating, and yet there will always be someone better than you (whether legitimately or by hacking).  There is such a thing as "good enough".  Fuck, you can wipe the floor with every damn trainer/leader in the game WITHOUT being diligent about EVs and breeding and stuff.  And other players who don't hack - come on, you don't lose a battle over having 10 points less SpAtk, you lose battles by being out-anticipated and out-lucked.


Wait what. That's just like saying stop practicing something 'cause there will always be someone better than you. The point is to try your best.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 1, 2011)

SirRob said:


> Wait what. That's just like saying stop practicing something 'cause there will always be someone better than you. The point is to try your best.



I'm saying that there's a point at which it simply seems silly/gain does not outweigh hassle IMO, with obsessing over finding the perfect wild pokemon to grind for EV.  If you're still having fun while doing that, good for you I guess, but I don't get it.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 2, 2011)

So, the first thing I do after obtaining the National Dex is some quick fishing, then a stop over at the Dreamyard to check out that tempting staircase I couldn't access -- WHOA, THE TRAINERS ALL HAVE LEVEL 60 POKEMON NOW?  Now it's time to train that Oshawott I traded for on the GTS.  Wow, didn't take long for him to grow into a badass Dewott.

Eh, sorry.  My team has yet to hit Lv.55 even, but I brought quite the fight.  Zoroark now knows Nasty Plot -- that'll makes his Shadow Ball + Focus Blast combo all the sweeter.



Xenke said:


> Excadrill is awesome.


yeah.  Clay's Excadrill was the only Mon in that gym my Servine couldn't squeeze dry in less than three hits.



Xenke said:


> Oh, derpidy derp derp.


 
I am sorry, but my local college never offered Derpese as a foreign language option.


----------



## Clairissa (Apr 2, 2011)

Tycho said:


> I'm saying that there's a point at which it simply seems silly/gain does not outweigh hassle IMO, with obsessing over finding the perfect wild pokemon to grind for EV.  If you're still having fun while doing that, good for you I guess, but I don't get it.


 
Well, there are items that people use for EV grinding... The power anklet (speed), bracer(attack), belt (defense), lens (sp. attack), band (sp. def) and weight(hp), each gives 4 to whatever respective stat they provide for when defeating any pokemon in battle with it being held.
However, if I wanted to concern myself with EVs, I'd just Pokesav something nice and legal to use (No absurd stats, no moves they could never learn, no abilities they could never have), instead of wasting a few hours getting what I wanted.
Some people like the process though, of starting with something they bred and hatched at level 1 and turning it into, what they consider, "perfection" for online battles... Battles I will never do, I prefer either with friends or with frontier brains and other NPCs...


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 2, 2011)

Hey, now I can challenge Morimoto in Castelia City to a battle.  Oh, _CRAP._

.
.
.

Well, on the bright side I was able to take out two of his Mons before going down.  Zoroark OHKO his Lv.75 Liepard with 3 Nasty Plots + Focus Blast, and Serperior actually _survived_ a Giga Impact from his Lv.77 Zebstrika (though even with Leech Seed + Protect he couldn't quite finish it off; Mienshao had to do that.)


----------



## SirRob (Apr 2, 2011)

Stratadrake said:


> Hey, now I can challenge Morimoto in Castelia City to a battle.  Oh, _CRAP._
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Morimoto is _nothing_ compared to Cynthia. Oh man, the first time I fought her... it wasn't pretty.


----------



## Waffles (Apr 2, 2011)

SirRob said:


> Morimoto is _nothing_ compared to Cynthia. Oh man, the first time I fought her... it wasn't pretty.


 
Cynthia just BEGS "oh please, let me give you 6-7 turns so you can set up any sweeper you want, while my spiritomb wastes more time!"


----------



## SirRob (Apr 2, 2011)

Waffles said:


> Cynthia just BEGS "oh please, let me give you 6-7 turns so you can set up any sweeper you want, while my spiritomb wastes more time!"


Doesn't help much when your Pokemon are in their 50s.


----------



## Waffles (Apr 2, 2011)

SirRob said:


> Doesn't help much when your Pokemon are in their 50s.


 xspeeds + swords dances 8l
I only needed 1 xspeed and 3 sword dances on my excadrill to outspeed her entire team.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 2, 2011)

Waffles said:


> xspeeds + swords dances 8l
> I only needed 1 xspeed and 3 sword dances on my excadrill to outspeed her entire team.


 
Dragon Dance, anyone?


----------



## Waffles (Apr 2, 2011)

Stratadrake said:


> Dragon Dance, anyone?


 Excadrill with Dragon Dance would OP the shit out of EVERYTHINGGGGGG


----------



## Xenke (Apr 2, 2011)

Clairissa said:


> Well, there are items that people use for EV grinding... The power anklet (speed), bracer(attack), belt (defense), lens (sp. attack), band (sp. def) and weight(hp), each gives 4 to whatever respective stat they provide for when defeating any pokemon in battle with it being held.
> However, if I wanted to concern myself with EVs, I'd just Pokesav something nice and legal to use (No absurd stats, no moves they could never learn, no abilities they could never have), instead of wasting a few hours getting what I wanted.
> Some people like the process though, of starting with something they bred and hatched at level 1 and turning it into, what they consider, "perfection" for online battles... Battles I will never do, I prefer either with friends or with frontier brains and other NPCs...


 
But if you skip doing all the work, you get no sense of accomplishment. At all.

It's just like people who hack themselves some shinies. Even if they find one in the wild after that, they don't really care about it anymore.


----------



## Lemoncholic (Apr 2, 2011)

Bleh for some reason I've found it harder to balance out my team in this game. In pearl I never had a problem yet in this game if there is a hole in my team, it's often exploited and raped viciously. Even with the team I'm about to attempt to assemble I think I'm leaving holes.

On the bright side, the move Revenge carried me through a lot of rough battles :3


----------



## Xenke (Apr 2, 2011)

Lemoncholic said:


> Bleh for some reason I've found it harder to balance out my team in this game. In pearl I never had a problem yet in this game if there is a hole in my team, it's often exploited and raped viciously. Even with the team I'm about to attempt to assemble I think I'm leaving holes.
> 
> On the bright side, the move Revenge carried me through a lot of rough battles :3


 
Holes? What holes? I made my team based on a single type, and I only have five holes looking at things strictly at pokemon's types. Only one if you take into account the moves I've taught things. :V

Granted that one  is bad enough to sweep me (even though Grimsley doesn't even come close), but still... use some TMs, fill in those holes.


----------



## Lemoncholic (Apr 2, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Holes? What holes? I made my team based on a single type, and I only have five holes looking at things strictly at pokemon's types. Only one if you take into account the moves I've taught things. :V
> 
> Granted that one  is bad enough to sweep me (even though Grimsley doesn't even come close), but still... use some TMs, fill in those holes.



3 of my 6 Pokemon were weak to rock moves and apparently everything and it's sick twisted little demon offspring can use stone edge. I was 15 levels below this one Gyrados that managed to wipe me out but I couldn't get a good hit in because he was too fast >.<


----------



## Xenke (Apr 2, 2011)

Lemoncholic said:


> 3 of my 6 Pokemon were weak to rock moves and apparently everything and it's sick twisted little demon offspring can use stone edge. I was 15 levels below this one Gyrados that managed to wipe me out but I couldn't get a good hit in because he was too fast >.<


 
Fuck that move. It used to kill my favorite pokemon. >:[

I actually exclaimed several times while playing "FUCKING EVERYTHING KNOW'S STONE EDGE!".


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 3, 2011)

Lemoncholic said:


> 3 of my 6 Pokemon were weak to rock moves and apparently everything and it's sick twisted little demon offspring can use stone edge.


Did I mention that I really, _really_ hate facing Rock types?  Also, _every_ damned Fighting type knows Rock Slide these days.  And don't even talk about Rollout.  (Which makes Mienfoo/Mienshao even better if you teach them Acrobatics....)

For me, at one point 4 of my 6 team members (Emolga, Unfezant, Serperior, Krokorok) were vulnerable to Ice.  Definitely had second thoughts about challenging the Ice gym.


----------



## Xenke (Apr 3, 2011)

Stratadrake said:


> For me, at one point 4 of my 6 team members (Emolga, Unfezant, Serperior, Krokorok) were vulnerable to Ice.  Definitely had second thoughts about challenging the Ice gym.


 
Surprisingly (for me at least) I ended up with a fairly balanced first team, even though a couple pokemon were... weak.

EDIT: I got my Chandelure to lvl 100. w00t. Rapemachine.


----------



## Lemoncholic (Apr 3, 2011)

My new team consists of (or is going to consist of) Amoongus, Emolga, Golem, Walrien, Sableye and Lucario.

I kinda worry that a steel type that knows ground moves would be a danger to this team. And my water type being part ice means I'd have to be careful fighting rock types. Atleast I think it's a pretty good looking team anyway, even if most of them how low defence.

I'd love to have a spiritomb to take sableye's place as well.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 3, 2011)

Apparently you can find Riolus somewhere in Challenger's Cave.  I just need to stock somebody with Flash, then I'm good to go.


----------



## Waffles (Apr 3, 2011)

My Team (when I eventually migrate my shit arghhh) is prob gonna be:
Altairia, Sawsbuck, Lucario, Aerodactyl, and 2 TBA slots 8l


----------



## Xenke (Apr 3, 2011)

Working on another team myself: Porygon-Z, Drapion, Galvantula, Roserade, Hitmonchan, and Cloyster.



Lemoncholic said:


> My new team consists of (or is going to consist of) Amoongus, Emolga, Golem, Walrien, Sableye and Lucario.
> 
> I kinda worry that a steel type that knows ground moves would be a danger to this team. And my water type being part ice means I'd have to be careful fighting rock types. Atleast I think it's a pretty good looking team anyway, even if most of them how low defence.
> 
> I'd love to have a spiritomb to take sableye's place as well.


 
I definitely recommend getting a Spiritomb. If you've seen one and it's in your pokedex, go to the GTS trading and offer up something random for one (you _always_ get what you ask for on the GTS).

If you haven't seen one, ask around if someone will trade you one. They're breedable, so it's not that big a deal. I would, but my wifi isn't compatible.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 3, 2011)

Egad, that one Veteran trainer down in Challenger's Cave ... six-member team, all Lv.62-63, including fully evolved Mons like Gyarados ... I barely made it through that one.

- "Mienshao used Hi Jump Kick!  It missed!  Mienshao kept going and crashed!"
(Mienshao takes 50% damage)
- "Mienshao fainted!"

I hope you like to eat Revival Herbs, Mienshao ... _this_ is why I made you forget Jump Kick.

"The wild Graveler used Selfdestruct!"

I'd almost forgotten how _damned much_ I hate Geodudes.  Thanks for reminding me....

Anyway, TM71 (Stone Edge.  Yes.  _That_ Stone Edge) is apparently down in the basement of Challenger's Cave, and so are the Riolu.  So I guess using up all my Revives and Hyper Potions just to get here isn't a waste of time and items after all.

Hey, a female Riolu!  *snags with Repeat Ball*  _This_ is why I brought along my Cute Charm Cinccino....

Also, apparently my Serperior's Hidden Power is Rock-type.  Score!


----------



## SirRob (Apr 3, 2011)

I'll never forget that guy. Probably the strongest generic trainer in the main series. That was actually a really fun battle.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 3, 2011)

Blargh, I wish I knew how the whole "Hidden Ability" thing worked.  A lot of the 'mon have hidden abilities that are MUCH better than their regular one (the elemental monkeys for example).

Also, am I the only one who thinks that the elemental monkey evos are all adorable?


----------



## Holsety (Apr 3, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Also, am I the only one who thinks that the elemental monkey evos are all adorable?


 They're demon spawn.

And they suck.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 3, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Blargh, I wish I knew how the whole "Hidden Ability" thing worked.  A lot of the 'mon have hidden abilities that are MUCH better than their regular one (the elemental monkeys for example).
> 
> Also, am I the only one who thinks that the elemental monkey evos are all adorable?


Hidden Ability? Eh?? You mean their Dream World abilities? The only way you can get those right now is through hacking.


----------



## Xenke (Apr 3, 2011)

SirRob said:


> Hidden Ability? Eh?? You mean their Dream World abilities? The only way you can get those right now is through hacking.


 
Damn Japan, having natural disasters and meddling in the serious business of pokemon trainers. >:[


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 4, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Blargh, I wish I knew how the whole "Hidden Ability" thing worked.  A lot of the 'mon have hidden abilities that are MUCH better than their regular one (the elemental monkeys for example).


Short version: A Pokemon MMO that you can link to and from the actual DS games.  If you befriend a Mon over there, you can transfer it back to your DS game as a wild Pokemon encounter and it'll have an exclusive hidden ability.  Oh, and a female Pokemon with a Hidden Ability has a 50-50 chance of passing it on to her offspring if bred.


----------



## Lemoncholic (Apr 4, 2011)

Xenke said:


> I definitely recommend getting a Spiritomb. If you've seen one and it's in your pokedex, go to the GTS trading and offer up something random for one (you _always_ get what you ask for on the GTS).
> 
> If you haven't seen one, ask around if someone will trade you one. They're breedable, so it's not that big a deal. I would, but my wifi isn't compatible.



I haven't seen one on Black so I can't ask for it on that game. I've seen one on Pearl and I went to search for one but they were demanding some silly ass things for it. I'm not sure if it's worth depositing a pokemon on Pearl to ask for one because it's not likely anybody's playing it much anymore.

Also damn that GTS, I traded a Boldore for a Boldore expecting it to evolve. Damn other person made theirs hold an everstone or something, the one that stops it evolving.

Also now that I've found out I could get a Lapras, I was thinking of getting one and using that as opposed to a Walrien. Thick fat is a nice ability for part ice pokemon though >.<


----------



## Digitalpotato (Apr 4, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Damn Japan, having natural disasters and meddling in the serious business of pokemon trainers. >:[


 
I thought it was Nintendo of America who decided not to launch it until like March 30th because of how many people would slam the servers on midnight.


----------



## Xenke (Apr 4, 2011)

Digitalpotato said:


> I thought it was Nintendo of America who decided not to launch it until like March 30th because of how many people would slam the servers on midnight.


 


			
				www.pokemon-gl.com said:
			
		

> As a result of the earthquake in Japan and the need to conserve energy resources, the launch date has been temporarily delayed.



.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 4, 2011)

Lemoncholic said:


> Also damn that GTS, I traded a Boldore for a Boldore expecting it to evolve. Damn other person made theirs hold an everstone or something, the one that stops it evolving.


Wow, that guy was a douchebag!


----------



## Tycho (Apr 4, 2011)

SirRob said:


> Wow, that guy was a douchebag!


 
Yeah, really.  That's just being a dick for the sake of being a dick, he didn't profit from it or anything.

it's pretty damn funny, too


----------



## Holsety (Apr 4, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Yeah, really.  That's just being a dick for the sake of being a dick, he didn't profit from it or anything.
> 
> it's pretty damn funny, too


 I don't know, technically lulz count as a profit.


And many lulz were had.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 5, 2011)

Lemoncholic said:


> I haven't seen one on Black so I can't ask for it on that game. I've seen one on Pearl and I went to search for one but they were demanding some silly ass things for it. I'm not sure if it's worth depositing a pokemon on Pearl to ask for one because it's not likely anybody's playing it much anymore.
> 
> Also damn that GTS, I traded a Boldore for a Boldore expecting it to evolve. Damn other person made theirs hold an everstone or something, the one that stops it evolving.


Perhaps they were expecting it to evolve by level-up, like most Pokemon?  You can see the pokemon's held item on the GTS before agreeing to a trade.

Me, I can't trade for a Vullaby because I've yet to actually see one.  And considering most trainers on the eastern loop of Unova tend to show off other-region Pokemon (including one Fisherman with a team of six Magikarp.  There's _always_ a fisherman who catches nothing but Magikarp....), I'm not holding much hopes up for seeing one anytime soon.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 5, 2011)

Stratadrake said:


> Me, I can't trade for a Vullaby because I've yet to actually see one.


 
THIS IS THE DUMBEST THING EVER WTF NINTENDO Y U DO DIS.

Pissed me off in SS, hardcore >:C


----------



## Clairissa (Apr 5, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Yeah, really.  That's just being a dick for the sake of being a dick, he didn't profit from it or anything.
> 
> it's pretty damn funny, too


 
He got a Gigalith...
=3c



ANYWAY, has anyone else used Volcarona? If you don't know, you can get an egg for one in the surfing route west of Nuvema town (route 17/18 ) in its unevolved form, which evolves at level 59! Or wait until you beat the Elite 4/*cough*Champion*cough* and get one at level 70 in Relic Castle...
Right now my team consists of a few old and new favorites (Zoroark, Lucarion, Zekrom, Suicune and Braviary), and out of them all, Volcarona is my favorite, fucking POWERHOUSE! Sure, with everything knowing Stone Edge it can possibly be one-shot, but, it's so fast and hits so hard with special attacks it is worth the risk... Plus it looks great, and is fire type =D


----------



## Lemoncholic (Apr 5, 2011)

Stratadrake said:


> Perhaps they were expecting it to evolve by level-up, like most Pokemon?  You can see the pokemon's held item on the GTS before agreeing to a trade.
> 
> Me, I can't trade for a Vullaby because I've yet to actually see one.  And considering most trainers on the eastern loop of Unova tend to show off other-region Pokemon (including one Fisherman with a team of six Magikarp.  There's _always_ a fisherman who catches nothing but Magikarp....), I'm not holding much hopes up for seeing one anytime soon.


 
But my Boldore was a lower level than his anyway. Well he got me, on the bright side I didn't have an everstone before he gave me it I guess.

If you still need one PM me and I'll trade ya one.



Tycho said:


> THIS IS THE DUMBEST THING EVER WTF NINTENDO Y U DO DIS.
> 
> Pissed me off in SS, hardcore >:C


 
I know, it means I can't just go and ask for a Ditto, Eevee or Vulpix whenever I damn please. If I had another DS I could transfer me some over, but that's not the point...


----------



## SirRob (Apr 5, 2011)

Fun fact: You can't put up Cofagrigus in the GTS unless you rename it.

By the way, if you want to trade Pokemon, why not just ask each other? I mean if you can use the GTS, you can trade with people here, right?


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 5, 2011)

SirRob said:


> Fun fact: You can't put up Cofagrigus in the GTS unless you rename it.


TVTropes calls that a "Scunthorpe problem" ... it didn't stop me from acquiring a Totodile in HeartGold from an OT named "FUCKYOU".  Thanks for the trade, sir, but I can't stand your Trainer name so I quickly bred and released it.  To ... elsewhere.




Lemoncholic said:


> I know, it means I can't just go and ask for a Ditto, Eevee or Vulpix whenever I damn please. If I had another DS I could transfer me some over, but that's not the point...


Or a 3DS...?  That's roughly what I'm thinking of (eventually) so I can transfer a few Mons from Heartgold.


----------



## Lemoncholic (Apr 5, 2011)

Stratadrake said:


> Or a 3DS...?  That's roughly what I'm thinking of (eventually) so I can transfer a few Mons from Heartgold.


 
Ha, I'd probably struggle to save for a DS lite and I only really play Pokemon on the DS so it's not worth moving up to a 3DS.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Apr 6, 2011)

Tycho said:


> THIS IS THE DUMBEST THING EVER WTF NINTENDO Y U DO DIS.
> 
> Pissed me off in SS, hardcore >:C


 
Your issue is with GameFreak, the *developers*. 

And yes, Volcarona really is a powerhouse.  It's practically a Pseudolegendary - it fits the bill a bit better than Deino although Deino fits into the same kind of PokÃ©mon as Dratini, Larvitar, Bagon, and Gible.


----------



## Xenke (Apr 6, 2011)

Digitalpotato said:


> Your issue is with GameFreak, the *developers*.
> 
> And yes, Volcarona really is a powerhouse.  It's practically a Pseudolegendary - it fits the bill a bit better than Deino although Deino fits into the same kind of PokÃ©mon as Dratini, Larvitar, Bagon, and Gible.


 
What's that Volcarona? You don't like it when I slam you with rocks?

Whoops.

I don't know, I've never had any problems with Volcarona. Not even catching it. I mean sure, it's a bit broken, but then again, there are other power houses that people don't think of.


----------



## Waffles (Apr 6, 2011)

Volcarona's speed stat is 100, easily outsped by say, an Aerodactyl?
Although 100 is pretty damn good.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Apr 6, 2011)

Xenke said:


> What's that Volcarona? You don't like it when I slam you with rocks?
> 
> Whoops.


 
Yeah, and almost every dragon doesn't like it when I shoot 'em with ice.  

Dragonite: Blahblahblah...
*throws a snowball at it*
Dragonite: AGGGGGGGHHHH!!!! IT HURTS!!! 
Garchomp: Wimp.
*throws a snowball*
Garchomp: AAAIIIIIIEEEE!!! OH GOD YOU'RE RIGHT!!! D:


----------



## Waffles (Apr 6, 2011)

Digitalpotato said:


> Yeah, and almost every dragon doesn't like it when I shoot 'em with ice.
> 
> Dragonite: Blahblahblah...
> *throws a snowball at it*
> ...



*cough kingdra*


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 6, 2011)

Trid my first GTS "Negotiations" trade last night ... interesting.  It's a bit more interactive, and you _can_ end uptrading for things you've never seen before (in my case, one of my Riolu for a Poochyena).  Chat is limited to emoticons though.



Digitalpotato said:


> Yeah, and almost every dragon doesn't like it when I shoot 'em with ice.


Kingdra, Dialga/Palkia, and Reshiram/Kyurem are the only dragons not vulnerable to Ice.  For everything else ...

"Hitmonchan used Ice Punch!  Its super effective!  (Dragonite/Garchomp/etc.) fainted!"


----------



## Xenke (Apr 6, 2011)

Stratadrake said:


> Trid my first GTS "Negotiations" trade last night ... interesting.  It's a bit more interactive, and you _can_ end uptrading for things you've never seen before (in my case, one of my Riolu for a Poochyena).  Chat is limited to emoticons though.
> 
> 
> Kingdra, Dialga/Palkia, and Reshiram/Kyurem are the only dragons not vulnerable to Ice.  For everything else ...
> ...


 
*Porygon-Z used Ice Beam*

WHAT THE FUCK.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 6, 2011)

Ah, my Riolu finally evolved into a Lucario.  I was wondering how long it would take, considering any part-Psychic in the Giant Chasm was likely to OHKO her with Psychic.  I actually didn't let Riolu do much fighting by herself, mostly keeping her on the team for all my running around.

Now, Kyurem, where are you?  Considering half my team is vulnerable to Ice, it looks like Lucario's going to be the only one who gets to stand up to you here.  But ... ouch, Lv.75?  Damn, your Glaciate and Dragon Pulse do nearly 80% damage to Lucario.  Plus, I paralyzed you with Force Palm, so why the hell aren't you losing any turns already?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Apr 6, 2011)

^You have to find a lake in the centre of the forest area that causes an event where Kyurem freezes the forest area up. 



Waffles said:


> *cough kingdra*


 
You seem to have forgotten how I said the word "almost". Do you think I forgot about Kingdra? And Palkia.  Kingdra and Palkia have only one weakness.

Dragon. 

And even then, using dragon vs. Dragon is more or less hoping you'll outspeed them and hit hard enough to take them out before they strike back.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 6, 2011)

Digitalpotato said:


> ^You have to find a lake in the centre of the forest area that causes an event where Kyurem freezes the forest area up.


So I noticed.  I was starting to wonder why it felt like I kept running around the borders and not finding any 'center' to the forest to speak of.

Now, I almost feel like offering Kyurem up as trading fodder.  Really don't like the looks or cry of the thing, and the Random Number God was out to get me during that battle.  Have you ever seen a paralyzed pokemon go 10-20+ turns without losing a _single turn_ to paralysis?  Damned Kyurem did.

On the other hand, if I can raise one or two Hydreigon or Haxorus I might be able to swap them off for a legendary and use _that_ as trading fodder.

And apparently you can find Ditto down in Giant Chasm.  Nice!  That'll make the breeding easier.



> You seem to have forgotten how I said the word "almost". Do you think I forgot about Kingdra? And Palkia.  Kingdra and Palkia have only one weakness.  And even then, using dragon vs. Dragon is more or less hoping you'll outspeed them and hit hard enough to take them out before they strike back.


 
Lucario used Copycat!  Lucario used Spacial Rend!  It's super effective!

Well, not _exactly_, but it was specifically how my Riolu defeated Palkia in Mystery Dungeon.  (And apparently Lucario does learn Dragon Pulse by level-up.)


----------



## SirRob (Apr 7, 2011)

Stratadrake said:


> "Hitmonchan used Ice Punch!  Its super effective!  (Dragonite/Garchomp/etc.) fainted!"


"Stratadrake sent out Hitmonchan! Garchomp used Outrage! Hitmonchan fainted!" You see, these things don't really work out in reality. Garchomp's way too fast and Hitmonchn doesn't have good defenses, so Hitmonchan wouldn't even get the chance to attack. Even if it DID get an attack in, amongst the Stealth Rock and Sandstorm that'd most likely be in play, it still might not kill Garchomp in one hit because Hitmonchan isn't an Ice type.


----------



## Waffles (Apr 7, 2011)

SirRob said:


> "Stratadrake sent out Hitmonchan! Garchomp used Outrage! Hitmonchan fainted!" You see, these things don't really work out in reality. Garchomp's way too fast and Hitmonchn doesn't have good defenses, so Hitmonchan wouldn't even get the chance to attack. Even if it DID get an attack in, amongst the Stealth Rock and Sandstorm that'd most likely be in play, it still might not kill Garchomp in one hit because Hitmonchan isn't an Ice type.


 
Adding on: All of the 4x effective dragon types (garchomp, dragonite, etc) are all pretty much garunteed to be faster :v Plus it's not even considering that no sane person would skip out on dragon dance. 
To kill dragons, I use either my dragonite (jolly) or my aerodactyl (adamant, life orb, ice fang :3)


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 7, 2011)

SirRob said:


> You see, these things don't really work out in reality. Garchomp's way too fast and Hitmonchn doesn't have good defenses


Well, Outrage _is_ a physical move, I'll give you that (since Hitmonchan has high _Special_ Defense).  And apparently they increased its firepower by 1/3 between Gens III and IV.  

Of course, Garchomp won't be moving so fast if somebody nails him with Paralysis.  And Protect is always good to buy an extra turn with.  I also hear Riolu/Lucario can learn Ice Punch ... but yeah, theory and practice tend to be very different beasts.

Though it makes me wonder why type-defending Berries only work if the attack would be super-effective already.  That really limits their usefulness, y'know?  Especially Haban berries, as they only work on Dragon-type moves, which means they only work when you have a Dragon holding one anyway.

Well, as for me ... I think I'll go Lapras hunting again today.  Damn are they elusive things....  Pokedex says Village Bridge, but Bulbapedia says it has to be on a "surfing spot" only, and even then it's only a 5% encounter rate (everything else is Basculin and ... more Basculin.  Basculin are no Magikarp, but they really get on my nerves.)


----------



## Lemoncholic (Apr 7, 2011)

I just caught myself a Lapras actually. What a long and painful process that became but I finally got one! I bought loads of repels to stop the random Basculins bugging me but I'm happy.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 7, 2011)

SirRob said:


> Garchomp's way too fast and Hitmonchn doesn't have good defenses, so Hitmonchan wouldn't even get the chance to attack.


Come to think of it, Dragonite just edges out Garchomp in attack powers, and I'm pretty sure my Hitmonchan survived an Outrage (but not two) from Lance's Dragonite in HG.  Including a minor level disadvantage (55 vs 60).  Hitmonchan actually has decent defense power in both categories -- max HP, not so much.


Oh well -- enough of that.  Back to Lapras hunting.... now the question is, which will happen first:  Actually catching a Lapras, or my Larvesta evolving into Volcarona from all the Basculin corpses I'm piling up?


----------



## SirRob (Apr 8, 2011)

Stratadrake said:


> Lance's Dragonite


Lol. Anything works in-game.


----------



## Waffles (Apr 8, 2011)

Lance's dragonite prob wasn't EV trained, too :v


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 8, 2011)

SirRob said:


> Lol. Anything works in-game.


 
Something like that.  But it's _always_ been nice to take out a higher-levelled opponent....

Anyway, back to the Lapras hunt.  That is, after I check out the stadiums in Nimbasa, because those really seem to be the places for NPCs to hang out postgame.  

So THAT's what a Lumineon looks like.  And by now I've seen every Eeveelution but Jolteon and Glaceon.  

Mienshao and Lucario make an interesting combo.  No shared weaknesses, and since Mienshao's a notch faster, Mienshao can do anything and Lucario can immediately Copycat it.  Came in handy with Drain Punch.

And apparently Poochyena are swarming on Route 9 today.

THEN it's back to the Lapras hunt....


----------



## ArgonTheFox (Apr 8, 2011)

Black and white was a massive dissapointment in my opinion. like if I ever wanna play pokemon again ill go back to my ruby sapphire and emerald beacuse their actuly good games.


----------



## Waffles (Apr 8, 2011)

ArgonTheFox said:


> Black and white was a massive dissapointment in my opinion. like if I ever wanna play pokemon again ill go back to my ruby sapphire and emerald beacuse their actuly good games.


 Seriously? I thought Ruby/Sapphire were really boring. Black and White actually felt really solid.


----------



## ArgonTheFox (Apr 8, 2011)

hm, fair enouth, your opinion.

but I agree on like ruby and sapphire being a touch boreing but emerald was the best pokemon game ive played.


----------



## Xenke (Apr 8, 2011)

ArgonTheFox said:


> Black and white was a massive dissapointment in my opinion. like if I ever wanna play pokemon again ill go back to my ruby sapphire and emerald beacuse their actuly good games.


 
The ugliest games in the series.

Clearly, the HG/SS were the best games in the franchise to date. If they make a 3rd fifth-gen game, and they do it right, they can easily do better than those.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 8, 2011)

Xenke said:


> The ugliest games in the series.
> 
> Clearly, the HG/SS were the best games in the franchise to date. If they make a 3rd fifth-gen game, and they do it right, they can easily do better than those.


What? Black/White were the best games to date. The modern conveniences and expanded Pokedex far outweigh the extra features in Heart Gold.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 8, 2011)

SirRob said:


> What? Black/White were the best games to date. The modern conveniences and expanded Pokedex far outweigh the extra features in Heart Gold.


 
I think a lot of things in the B/W interface are a step backwards from HG/SS and I don't know what the hell they were smoking when they designed some of the new Pokemon - people keep saying "Oh it's not as bad as Gen IV was" but I disagree.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 8, 2011)

Tycho said:


> I think a lot of things in the B/W interface are a step backwards from HG/SS and I don't know what the hell they were smoking when they designed some of the new Pokemon - people keep saying "Oh it's not as bad as Gen IV was" but I disagree.


The sort button in the inventory is something I've been waiting for for a _long_ time. Everything is a lot faster, too. I find myself not really missing the stuff from HG/SS.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 9, 2011)

The "GTS Negotiations" trade option is an interesting improvement for online trading.  Instead of a pokemon Craigslist search/upload kind of interface (with 99% of the search results dominated by unrealistic or downright-impossible trades), it connects you to another player _in real time_, you show off 3 Mons you're willing to trade, and from there agree on which ones get swapped.  No restriction about having to have seen it in your Pokedex first -- if they've got it to show off, it's fair game.  Unfortunately, the actual _communication_ between the other player is limited to basic emoticons, so it's impossible to tell them if you're looking for a specific elemental type or evolution family.

The story in Black/White is better than previous generations, yes.  Sure, you're still given a Pokedex pretty early and asked to challenge local Gyms, but Team Plasma has much more recurring presence than other generations, especially given the twist at the end where your final battles are against Team Plasma with Unova's future at stake, not some League Champion with nothing but the league title on the line.  Your friends/rivals show up quite frequently, and the Gym Leaders actually get to _do_ stuff other than sit in their places waiting for you to defeat them.

It was also a slight relief not having to Surf/Cut/Rock Smash anywhere to reach the next town for once.

I also like the automatic item-sorting, except I don't always like the way it sorts items.  Alphabetic is okay for held items, but can I have all those Plates in one group together please?  Or (more frequently), can I keep my Lemonades grouped with the Hyper Potions, or keep that Master Ball somewhere on Page 2 of the Pokeballs menu where I'm not likely to click it by accident?  (I almost threw it at a common wild Pokemon one time!)

And I do like that you get two Exp.Shares and one Lucky Egg pretty easily -- you barely have to go out of your way to get them, even.

As for me, I _really_ hope I run into a trainer with either a Vullaby or Mandibuzz, that's the only gap in my Unova Pokedex and it's extremely frustrating.  I hear one of the Riches family in Undella has a Braviary ... that gives Pokemon Black players a definite edge as they actually get to see one of the other-version breeds.

Oh, and I finally caught a Lapras earlier today.  And a Chinchou, too.  Lanturn's one of my favorite Water types, because you can not only Surf/Dive with him but simultaneously fry _every last damned Tentacool_ (or whomever) that you stumble across while doing so.


----------



## Xenke (Apr 9, 2011)

SirRob said:


> The sort button in the inventory is something I've been waiting for for a _long_ time. Everything is a lot faster, too. I find myself not really missing the stuff from HG/SS.


 
I miss always having the menu open.

Fuck the C-Gear. Even if I can make it stars.

Actually, I probably miss pokemon following behind me the most...


----------



## Tycho (Apr 9, 2011)

I do miss the little pokeymans tagging along behind me.  Especially the ones that looked so cute following along.  :/

The frequent (well, relatively anyway) involvement of your friend-rivals is kind of nice, and Cheren and Bianca are both considerably less annoying than that Ritalin-kid from D/P/Pt and not douchenozzles like Silver from HG/SS.  Though Bianca looks like she wandered into B/W from the Mushroom Kingdom, with that silly hat of hers.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 9, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Actually, I probably miss pokemon following behind me the most...


Me three.


----------



## Xenke (Apr 9, 2011)

Tycho said:


> I do miss the little pokeymans tagging along behind me.  Especially the ones that looked so cute following along.  :/
> 
> The frequent (well, relatively anyway) involvement of your friend-rivals is kind of nice, and Cheren and Bianca are both considerably less annoying than that Ritalin-kid from D/P/Pt and not douchenozzles like Silver from HG/SS.  Though Bianca looks like she wandered into B/W from the Mushroom Kingdom, with that silly hat of hers.


 
I think Bianca escaped from the looney bin.

Obviously, the educational system failed her... oh wait.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 9, 2011)

WillowWolf did you made this LP? :V


----------



## Lemoncholic (Apr 9, 2011)

I think GTS has redeemed itself for me. I got a Zorua which I didn't expect to get as I only offered up a Riolu. The Zorua also had Pokerus on it though so I'm pretty happy about that. My next object will be ditto catching so I can start some breeding.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 9, 2011)

You can get Dittos in the Giant Chasm.  Be sure to catch several, because a scientist on Route 15 will gladly trade a Rotom for one.

Right now I'm training the Rufflet I bred in Daycare.  Adamant nature with Sheer Force, IVs slightly above average.  His Rock Slide's got some serious crush power compared to his father.  I also need to train up my second Riolu ... hmm, I wonder who's on the Royal Unova....

Hey, one of the trainers has an Eevee!  Now I can trade for one later.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 9, 2011)

Xenke said:


> I think Bianca escaped from the looney bin.
> 
> Obviously, the educational system failed her... oh wait.


 
Curriculum books for the educational system in Unova: "Tall Grass and You: a Safety Guide", "How to Throw Your Balls At Hideous Freaks of Nature", "A is for Absol, B is for Beldum...", "Cooking with Berries", "Pokemon Love - A Detailed Guide to PokeHusbandry", and a PE schedule consisting largely of running away from things until you faint from exhaustion.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 9, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Curriculum books for the educational system in Unova: "Tall Grass and You: a Safety Guide", "How to Throw Your Balls At Hideous Freaks of Nature", "A is for Absol, B is for Beldum...", "Cooking with Berries", "Pokemon Love - A Detailed Guide to PokeHusbandry", and a PE schedule consisting largely of running away from things until you faint from exhaustion.


Judging from the games, it looks like they just learn about status effects. Every day. For years. And judging from the tutorials, the children don't even know about tall grass or how to throw balls.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 9, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Curriculum books for the educational system in Unova: "Tall Grass and You: a Safety Guide", "How to Throw Your Balls At Hideous Freaks of Nature", "A is for Absol, B is for Beldum...", "Cooking with Berries", "Pokemon Love - A Detailed Guide to PokeHusbandry", and a PE schedule consisting largely of running away from things until you faint from exhaustion.


 
Don't blame them, it's just your typical RPG bookshelf:  Heroes are only allowed to read three lines of text from one designated page per book, from one designated book per shelf.  Everything else is for NPC usage only.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 9, 2011)

Stratadrake said:


> Don't blame them, it's just your typical RPG bookshelf:  Heroes are only allowed to read three lines of text from one designated page per book, from one designated book per shelf.  Everything else is for NPC usage only.


 
Even the books in the Elder Scrolls games (which are practically Russian novels compared to the traditional jRPG books) are usually no more than 10 pages, at most.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 10, 2011)

Larvesta _finally_ evolved into Volcarona.  Gads, that took a loooong time.  Now instead of a good physical attacker, he's a special powerhouse.  And apparently can learn Fly.

Also, apparently someone in Germany had an Eevee on offer for the price of a female Lv.1-10 Caterpie.  So I just plunked my Butterfree in the Day Care with Ditto and hatched two eggs.  Caterpies hatch rather fast, and Volcarona's got Flame Body, so it only took about 3 round trips on Skyarrow Bridge.

That Eevee is now a Leafeon.  (As if I really need _another_ Pokemon vulnerable to Flying on my current team, but anyway)  Now where can I acquire some evolutionary stones....


----------



## Xenke (Apr 10, 2011)

Stratadrake said:


> Now where can I acquire some evolutionary stones....


 
HUNT DUST CLOUDS


----------



## SirRob (Apr 10, 2011)

Xenke said:


> HUNT DUST CLOUDS


You can get dust clouds really quickly in that room where Terrakion was. The rate for getting stones might be different in there though, 'cause I was only getting gems...


----------



## Tycho (Apr 10, 2011)

Stratadrake said:


> Larvesta _finally_ evolved into Volcarona.  Gads, that took a loooong time.  Now instead of a good physical attacker, he's a special powerhouse.  And apparently can learn Fly.
> 
> Also, apparently someone in Germany had an Eevee on offer for the price of a female Lv.1-10 Caterpie.  So I just plunked my Butterfree in the Day Care with Ditto and hatched two eggs.  Caterpies hatch rather fast, and Volcarona's got Flame Body, so it only took about 3 round trips on Skyarrow Bridge.
> 
> That Eevee is now a Leafeon.  (As if I really need _another_ Pokemon vulnerable to Flying on my current team, but anyway)  Now where can I acquire some evolutionary stones....



Aw, but Leafeon's cute~

Also, what does Flame Body have to do with hatching things? Does it accelerate hatching somehow?


----------



## SirRob (Apr 10, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Aw, but Leafeon's cute~
> 
> Also, what does Flame Body have to do with hatching things? Does it accelerate hatching somehow?


Pokemon with Flame Body or Magma Armor half the amount of steps needed to hatch eggs when they're in the first slot of your party.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 10, 2011)

SirRob said:


> Pokemon with Flame Body or Magma Armor half the amount of steps needed to hatch eggs when they're in the first slot of your party.


 
Oh, fuck, I wish I had known that earlier >.<

Spent fuck-knows-how-long hatching a Zangoose.  Ugh.


----------



## Xenke (Apr 10, 2011)

SirRob said:


> You can get dust clouds really quickly in that room where Terrakion was. The rate for getting stones might be different in there though, 'cause I was only getting gems...


 
Stones are far rarer than gems, iirc.

But I know the drop rates for dust clouds are universal.


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 10, 2011)

welp, ive been to all places on the map now, ive caught all legendary pokemans that you can get in black... and now im not exactly motivated to go on anymore  overall i had a lot of fun with this game but i think im gonna call it now^^ ive seen the credits once, thats enough for me


----------



## Xenke (Apr 10, 2011)

CaptainCool said:


> welp, ive been to all places on the map now, ive caught all legendary pokemans that you can get in black... and now im not exactly motivated to go on anymore  overall i had a lot of fun with this game but i think im gonna call it now^^ ive seen the credits once, thats enough for me


 
Complete the national dex, go!


----------



## Tycho (Apr 10, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Complete the national dex, go!


 
They need to make event legendaries and stuff have a separate dex, I'm sick of having holes in my 'dex where I'm pretty sure Celebi and Arceus and Shaymin and shit are supposed to go.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 10, 2011)

The National Dex really needs a way to group by evolution families.  That's what I like about the regional Dexes, cross-generational evolutions get placed next to their base forms.  Johto Pokedex, for example, Eevee + all five then-evolutions in one place.


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 10, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Complete the national dex, go!


 
yeah, im pretty sure i wont do that


----------



## Xenke (Apr 11, 2011)

In other news, this happened today:






I will love it forever.

The only downside is that this happened when I was preparing to breed the perfect Skorupi, so I didn't get to teach it Night Slash through breeding.


----------



## Hoagie (Apr 11, 2011)

Xenke said:


> In other news, this happened today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You lucky SOB. D:


----------



## Xenke (Apr 11, 2011)

Hoagie said:


> You lucky SOB. D:


 
It's because I breed with dem Japanese Dittos.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 11, 2011)

Xenke said:


> It's because I breed with dem Japanese Dittos.


 They say cross-language breeding increases the shiny probability to 4x (from 1/8192 to 1/2048 ) ....

Hey, CaptainCool, did you by any chance remember any Trainers with a Vullaby or Mandibuzz in their roster?


----------



## Hoagie (Apr 11, 2011)

Stratadrake said:


> Hey, CaptainCool, did you by any chance remember any Trainers with a Vullaby or Mandibuzz in their roster?


If you're playing White version, there's not a single trainer with either. It's pretty retarded.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 11, 2011)

Y'know, one thing I'm starting to miss was how in HGSS, with the row of Pokeballs representing your team in battle, the ball would shake for any Pokemon close to its next level-up.



Hoagie said:


> If you're playing White version, there's not a single trainer with either. It's pretty retarded.


I was starting to figure as much.  Trainers in the Battle Subway don't count, either....


----------



## Digitalpotato (Apr 11, 2011)

ArgonTheFox said:


> but I agree on like ruby and sapphire being a touch boreing but emerald was the best pokemon game ive played.


 
Emerald really did have some memorable moments. And I think it had the best male trainer in the series - Gen II was just like Red but with his hat backwards. Gen IV was...Red with a different hat and a scarf. Awww....

Gen III has someone who looks drastically different, and Red meanwhile has Jaden Yuki.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 11, 2011)

Um, k, so if I'm going to try wheeling and dealing with Pokeymans in GTS Negotiations, what are generally good 'mon to gather in large amounts as bartering chips? Dittos?


----------



## Hoagie (Apr 11, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Um, k, so if I'm going to try wheeling and dealing with Pokeymans in GTS Negotiations, what are generally good 'mon to gather in large amounts as bartering chips? Dittos?


   Judging by the regular GTS, Zekrom and Reshiram. Millions and millions of Zekrom and Reshiram. 

Anyway, it looks like the Global Link is going up on April 13th. Looks pretty interesting to me.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 11, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Um, k, so if I'm going to try wheeling and dealing with Pokeymans in GTS Negotiations, what are generally good 'mon to gather in large amounts as bartering chips? Dittos?


I've been playing the GTS Negotations like a SHARK the past few days. Breeding your starter will probably get you off to a good start. Swarm Pokemon work pretty well, as do Pokemon with low capture/encounter rates, like Lapras and Metang. Dittos can't be bred, and are pretty rare, so I wouldn't try to mass-obtain them. Eventually someone will give you a Pokemon you can't obtain in-game. Add that Pokemon to your list of Pokemon to breed. When you get more rare Pokemon, start to breed those in place of your more common Pokemon. Generally you want to breed at least 5 different Pokemon, to ensure that someone will want something you have.


----------



## Xenke (Apr 11, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Um, k, so if I'm going to try wheeling and dealing with Pokeymans in GTS Negotiations, what are generally good 'mon to gather in large amounts as bartering chips? Dittos?


 
I know that once upon a time I went hunting for a foreign language Ditto. So, that's definitely something to consider.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 12, 2011)

Hoagie said:


> Judging by the regular GTS, Zekrom and Reshiram. Millions and millions of Zekrom and Reshiram.


... Half of which (especially in Japan) demand them to be "Lv.9 and under", which is impossible without hacking.  You'd think they could at least impose _some_ reasonable restrictions on the level you ask for in return?  

I just went a few rounds in Negotiations.  Took me awhile to realize that those colored lights on black panels shown on the top screen are representations of the other person's PC boxes.  By comparison, I ... wow ... _clearly_ need to expand my breeding/trading stock.  Starters, fossils, other rarities (like that Lapras of mine I traded off for a Houndour.  Time to spend another five hours fishing under the Village Bridge) ... I have a box set up as my "trading" box, but I need to organize it further and expand it up to eleven.  I did manage to swap for a female Noctowl though ... one of my favorite flyers.

But two hours later I _did_ finally see someone with a Mandibuzz and successfully traded my Leafeon for it.  Yay!  Now to go and breed a baby Vullaby so I can fill that damned elusive gap in the Pokedex....

Next up, to get a foreign Ditto.  Shame to trade off the female Zorua I acquired some time ago (for a Tirtouga), but I still have my Zoroark so breeding more foxes souldn't be a problem.

... Hey, someone in Japan was offering a Ditto for another Ditto!  On it like flies on honey.

Sometimes it's too bad you can't breed Ditto.  Sometimes.


Ack.  Now I'm running around with nothing but Volcarona and five eggs.  But four of them are about to hatch already!  Anyway, using my Lucario + Watchog I bred a Riolu knowing Crunch, and with Mandibuzz + Unfezant, a Vullaby knowing Roost.  And, boy, if you can't take out a flyer in two hits, Roost will guarantee a _long_ battle.


----------



## Xenke (Apr 12, 2011)

So the dream world is up.

It reminds me that I'm playing a children's game.

But I don't mind~


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 12, 2011)

Sometimes I don't like the use of madlib-style predefined chat messages -- but on the other hand, I just realized that not only does it help avoid abusive players (because we all know and _love_ the things that get said in real-time online chat), but the messages being predefined essentially provides universal translation between different languages.

Still wish you could actively send messages during Negotiations trades and not just emoticons.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 12, 2011)

Stratadrake said:


> Sometimes I don't like the use of madlib-style predefined chat messages -- but on the other hand, I just realized that not only does it help avoid abusive players (because we all know and _love_ the things that get said in real-time online chat), but the messages being predefined essentially provides universal translation between different languages.
> 
> Still wish you could actively send messages during Negotiations trades and not just emoticons.


Some guy used the forms of Unown to communicate with me over GTS negotiations...


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 12, 2011)

Only warning:  Among the online Flash games on Pokemon.com is a clone of _Bejeweled_.



SirRob said:


> Some guy used the forms of Unown to communicate with me over GTS negotiations...


 
Wow, impressive collection.  But I wonder if Morse Code would be faster though.


----------



## TwilightV (Apr 12, 2011)

I forgot to customize, so I have to wait until tomorrow to get that awesome Pokedex skin. D:

But I did get a Surskit. :3


----------



## SoulFox (Apr 12, 2011)

Hey, I beat pokemon White


----------



## Xenke (Apr 12, 2011)

TwilightV said:


> I forgot to customize, so I have to wait until tomorrow to get that awesome Pokedex skin. D:
> 
> But I did get a Surskit. :3


 
I got a Tangela.

Apparently it's ticklish~


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 12, 2011)

I can't quite get over just how damned fast my bred Riolu grew up into a Lucario already -- around Lv.12 or so.  That Soothe Bell really worked wonders....

One lady in Nimbasa Stadium had a Castform.  Nice, but why did she keep changing the weather between sunny/hail/rain/sunny/rain/hail and _not attacking me_ with her Weather Ball in the process?



SoulFox said:


> Hey, I beat pokemon White


 
Team Plasma or the League Champion?  (But congrats either way; what was your team?)

I still have to train up for the Champion and E4 ... I beat all of the Riches family in Undella (and had my Tirtouga known Rock Slide instead of Ancientpower he could've _smashed_ that Shuckle after it used Power Trick).  Training one of my Lillipup because I hear you can make Stoutland remember all three of Fire/Ice/Thunder Fangs.  Ice Fang will make an awesome combo whenever I can get a Shinx.

Also training my bred Lucario.  Wow, Lucario's got a _wide_ moveset.  Doesn't have a fighting move to his name atm though.

The Royal Unova's not sailing today, though ... I shifted my DS clock back a few hours yesterday to catch its departure, but apparently the game figured out I had changed the clock.  I wonder how (it wasn't far enough to overlap with my previous save point) .

And for some reason, Nacrene is my absolute favorite city in Unova, and possibly the entire series.  I have absolutely no clue why, it just is.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 12, 2011)

I like Accumula Town... But I also like Lacunosa Town.


----------



## Hoagie (Apr 12, 2011)

Chandelure~<3


----------



## Tycho (Apr 12, 2011)

Xenke said:


> I got a Tangela.
> 
> Apparently it's ticklish~


 
Tentacle rape tickle.


----------



## Holsety (Apr 13, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Tentacle rape tickle.


 ...Tentickle?


----------



## Xenke (Apr 13, 2011)

My bright red Skorupi has now digivolved into a hot pink Drapion, and it's trained well, and I engineered a strategy while raising it. Best pokemon ever.



Hoagie said:


> Chandelure~<3


 
I love you, have my babies.



Tycho said:


> Tentacle rape tickle.



Tentacles? Why did it have to be tentacles?


----------



## Teto (Apr 13, 2011)

Ordered White yesterday, can't wait.
Totes gonna get my Wotter the Oshawott


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 13, 2011)

Holsety said:


> ...Tentickle?


*rimshot*

Anyway, it appears I can't send a Pokemon to Dream World until tomorrow because I used the "Game Sync" command from the frontend menu instead of in-game; C-Gear keeps saying "out of energy, need one day to recharge".

Now, back to the Lapras hunting... I also need to catch another Chinchou because I traded off my Lanturn.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 13, 2011)

Holsety said:


> ...Tentickle?


 
That would have been SO MUCH better a name than Tangela or Tangrowth.  Except it kinda sounds like Tentacool...  but Tentacool sucks anyway.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 13, 2011)

"A wild Lapras appeared!"

Yes! Now, I don't want to risk knocking you out with a Force Palm, so...

"Lucario used Crunch!"  (15% damage)

Good.  Now let's take it nice and --

"The wild Lapras used Perish Song!  All Pokemon hearing the melody will faint in three turns!"

Oh, *crap*.

DAMN IT LAPRAS, TELL ME I DID NOT SPEND TWO HOURS SURFING AROUND VILLAGE BRIDGE JUST SO I COULD WATCH YOU COMMIT SUICIDE ON ME!

"Lucario used Force Palm!  It's super effective!  The wild Lapras became paralyzed!  It may be unable to move!"

Whew, Lapras is still standing.  The Random Number God must like me tonight....

"Strata threw one Repeat Ball!  The wild Lapras broke free!  The wild Lapras's perish count fell to 1!"

Or not.

"Strata threw one Repeat Ball!"  (Critical throw)  "Yes!  The wild Lapras was caught!"

*victory dance*


PS:  I hate Whimsicott.  REALLY. FUCKING.  *HATE.* WHIMSICOTT. AND. ITS. DAMNED. HURRICANES.


----------



## Xenke (Apr 13, 2011)

I named my Drapion "Ms. McPink".

Y'all are FUCKED.

Also, I'm making so many friends in the Dream World. NETWORKING BITCH.

Plus they'll water my berries for maximum yield. :3

Also, you know how the little tiny sprite the pokemon have in the menu and pokedex? You know how they bob up and down? I noticed that all of my pokemon go up at the same time, and then down at the same time... EXCEPT Chandelure. AUGHHHHH.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 13, 2011)

Still waiting for someone to offer a Shinx on the GTS.  I ran into some guy on the East Coast who -- I gotta say it -- I smell hax.  Over 500 pokemon in his boxes, okay, but just about every one he shows to me is a Shiny _and_ caught with a Master Ball?

...  I did hear that foreign Dittos are attractive, but Lapras, _whoa_ -- but by the time I walk _into the Daycare_ to deposit your new Egg in the PC you've already produced another!  How'd you manage to *do* that so fast?

I need to breed more starters again.  Traded my baby Snivy off to a player whose memo said he was looking for one really bad.

And, still nobody offering a Shinx, though I did get a Manectric.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 13, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Also, you know how the little tiny sprite the pokemon have in the menu and pokedex? You know how they bob up and down? I noticed that all of my pokemon go up at the same time, and then down at the same time... EXCEPT Chandelure. AUGHHHHH.


Is its HP full? They should all go at the same rate...





Stratadrake said:


> Still waiting for someone to offer a Shinx on the GTS.


I can trade you a Shinx if you want.


----------



## Xenke (Apr 13, 2011)

SirRob said:


> Is its HP full? They should all go at the same rate...I can trade you a Shinx if you want.


 
It's at the same rate, it's just that when the others go up, he goes down. >:[


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 14, 2011)

Stratadrake said:


> REALLY. FUCKING.  *HATE.* WHIMSICOTT. AND. ITS. DAMNED. HURRICANES.


 
If I may clarify this ... my starter is a Grass-type, my second is Mienshao (a Fighting type), and my Fire-type is a Volcarona (a Bug).  I'm _really_ not used to having so many Pokemon vulnerable to Flying (let alone the Flying type's equivalent to Thunder/Blizzard!) .  And Whimsicotts learn virtually _nothing but_ Hurricane.  Plus, I was attempting to train a few Grass-types at the time, so I really wasn't prepared for those tennis players in Nimbasa.  As it was, I kept Serperior alive with Hyper Potions until Whimsicott ran out of Hurricanes, then slowly Cut Whimsicott to death.

Good news is I found Aerial Ace, so now Serperior has something to stand up against fellow Grass types with.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 14, 2011)

Stratadrake said:


> And Whimsicotts learn virtually _nothing but_ Hurricane.


Leech Seed/Stun Spore/Substitute/Taunt

GG bro


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 15, 2011)

What?

Anyway, I really should put Emolga back on my active team, Electric+Flying is an _awesome_ type combo.  (Speaking of which, Emolga absolutely ruled Skyla's Gym back in Mistralton...)

Hmm, I think I'll go explore the Dream World with my Riolu ... although I don't particularly like his DW sprite.  I think I'll send Lucario next time, his sprite is much cooler.

Let's see ... Starly, Oddish, Nidoran, Ponyta (with Flame Body!), Taillow, Stantler, Shinx ...

Wait, Shinx?  SHINX!!

Got him!  Yes, that trip was absolutely worth it.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 15, 2011)

first experience with DW yesterday (I tucked in my Cobalion, I never use him anyway  ).  It's kinda fun.  Only ones I met were Poochyena (which I would have been happy about had I not traded for one a couple days ago and THEN encountered in a swarm the day after that >.<, and Rattled is awful), Bidoof (oh, whoopee.  And Moody? Really?), Nidoran(male) (haven't been able to find one in game, so OK, not terrible.  But Hustle is terrible.) and Lickitung (hahahanothx).


----------



## Xenke (Apr 15, 2011)

Tycho said:


> first experience with DW yesterday (I tucked in my Cobalion, I never use him anyway  ).  It's kinda fun.  Only ones I met were Poochyena (which I would have been happy about had I not traded for one a couple days ago and THEN encountered in a swarm the day after that >.<, and Rattled is awful), Bidoof (oh, whoopee.  And Moody? Really?), Nidoran(male) (haven't been able to find one in game, so OK, not terrible.  But Hustle is terrible.) and Lickitung (hahahanothx).


 
Oh come on, Hustle isn't _*so*_ so terrible. It's a pretty good sized boost to attack, and you could easily cut the accuracy loss in half with wide lens.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 15, 2011)

Hustle is the reason I hate those damned Durants in Victory Road.


----------



## Xenke (Apr 15, 2011)

Stratadrake said:


> Hustle is the reason I hate those damned Durants in Victory Road.


 
Fucking bitches. BURN THEM ALLLL


----------



## Tycho (Apr 15, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Fucking bitches. BURN THEM ALLLL


 
Emboar LOVES Durants.  Don't you Emboar? Yes you do, yes you do!


----------



## Xenke (Apr 15, 2011)

Hey PokePunks, I pose a question:

Which do you think would take more time? Training a pokemon from lvl 1 to lvl 100 by battling (i.e. training of the elite four) or setting your pokemon up in a day care and jury rigging your DS to run in circles in the battle subway to get it to 100? (the second method takes about 28-36 hours or something like that, day and a half constant)

I'm debating this at college, the day care method is stupid.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 15, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Hey PokePunks, I pose a question:
> 
> Which do you think would take more time? Training a pokemon from lvl 1 to lvl 100 by battling (i.e. training of the elite four) or setting your pokemon up in a day care and jury rigging your DS to run in circles in the battle subway to get it to 100? (the second method takes about 28-36 hours or something like that, day and a half constant)
> 
> I'm debating this at college, the day care method is stupid.


1 to 100 would be much faster.


Stratadrake said:


> What?


Whimsicott has Prankster, which makes all of its status moves have priority, like Quick Attack. Bring it in on a Pokemon that can't OHKO it, Leech Seed that Pokemon, then set up a Substitute every turn as you recover HP with your Leftovers and Leech Seed. Stun Spore's for any Pokemon that might switch in with a powerful priority move, and Taunt's for any Pokemon that might try to taunt it first. It's basically one of the most annoying Pokemon ever, because it can slowly kill you with Leech Seed as it sets up Substitutes every turn before you can attack.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 15, 2011)

SirRob: It's called "Prankster". Whimsicott looks awesome, from the Serebii analysis anyway.
I still don't have the game and don't know whether I'll get it or not.


----------



## Xenke (Apr 15, 2011)

SirRob said:


> 1 to 100 would be much faster.


 
That's what I thought. Stupid kid at college doesn't believe us.

I mean, honestly, if you're going to take all the love out of pokemon, at least make sure it's more efficient.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 15, 2011)

Xenke said:


> That's what I thought. Stupid kid at college doesn't believe us.
> 
> I mean, honestly, if you're going to take all the love out of pokemon, at least make sure it's more efficient.


Why are you arguing with someone who probably doesn't care at all about the game anyway.


----------



## Xenke (Apr 15, 2011)

SirRob said:


> Why are you arguing with someone who probably doesn't care at all about the game anyway.


 
Because their toting it as the coolest thing to do since the hula hoop.


----------



## Hoagie (Apr 16, 2011)

Yesssssssssssssssss. First Pokemon I get from the Dream World, a perfect IV Tangela with Leech Seed and an Adamant nature. Hooray.


----------



## Xenke (Apr 16, 2011)

Hoagie said:


> Yesssssssssssssssss. First Pokemon I get from the Dream World, a perfect IV Tangela with Leech Seed and an Adamant nature. Hooray.


 
I gots two Shinx (AFAIK, that's the plural for Shinx), a Tangela, and an Igglybuff.

I want a Croagunk eventually though, I have a feeling it will take a while.


----------



## Hoagie (Apr 16, 2011)

Xenke said:


> I gots two Shinx (AFAIK, that's the plural for Shinx), a Tangela, and an Igglybuff.
> 
> I want a Croagunk eventually though, I have a feeling it will take a while.



IIRC, Croagunk is event only in the Dream World. And in Japan it was some stupid magazine promotion, so it probably won't ever reach the states. :/


----------



## Xenke (Apr 16, 2011)

Hoagie said:


> IIRC, Croagunk is event only in the Dream World. And in Japan it was some stupid magazine promotion, so it probably won't ever reach the states. :/


 
They best be adding shit.


----------



## Hoagie (Apr 16, 2011)

Xenke said:


> They best be adding shit.


 Damn straight.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 16, 2011)

Xenke said:


> I gots two Shinx (AFAIK, that's the plural for Shinx), a Tangela, and an Igglybuff.


And Dream World Shinx come with Guts.

Me, I want to breed a Shinx knowing Ice Fang (because every other type that resists Electric is vulnerable to Ice).


----------



## SirRob (Apr 17, 2011)

Poor little Yiff Yiff, only getting seconds of consciousness a day.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 17, 2011)

Yeah, personally I'm thinking about keeping one of my Mons in the DW on a more or less regular basis too.  Probably Lucario, because his DW sprite is just awesome.

Somebody offered their Giratina on the GTS the other day.  Too bad, that's why I picked up Platinum.  Did swap off my Dragonite for a Haxorus though ... I wonder what I can swap it for....


----------



## Xenke (Apr 17, 2011)

I got a Celebi for a Volcorona.

I tried trading for a Durant, but no one wanted it. :<


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 18, 2011)

Xenke said:


> I got a Celebi for a Volcorona.


Lucky you 

Hey, i wonder ... you know the event Mons used to trigger the Zorua/Zoroark events?  (A.k.a. Shiny event Raikou/Entei/Suicune/Celebi)  If you traded those to another game, would they still work?


----------



## Xenke (Apr 18, 2011)

Stratadrake said:


> Lucky you
> 
> Hey, i wonder ... you know the event Mons used to trigger the Zorua/Zoroark events?  (A.k.a. Shiny event Raikou/Entei/Suicune/Celebi)  If you traded those to another game, would they still work?


 
I'm not sure if you can trade them. I tried putting up one of my Jirachis for trade, but it wouldn't let me because of a ribbon (seriously, what the fuck).

So... I guess it depends? Because I know the Celebi I have has a ribbon.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 18, 2011)

... I see Smeargle swarming on Route 5 tonight!  Time to go catch a few while I wait for my Oshawott and Charmander eggs to hatch.

... Hey, my baby Oshawott is a female!  Nice.  But, hmm, I really should go breed some Eevee eggs....


----------



## Digitalpotato (Apr 18, 2011)

Do you have to be able to connect to Wi-fi to use the Dream World? I've not treid it but I'd be a bit annoyed if you do. :/ I have WPA2 and lack the DS hardware.


----------



## Xenke (Apr 18, 2011)

Digitalpotato said:


> Do you have to be able to connect to Wi-fi to use the Dream World? I've not treid it but I'd be a bit annoyed if you do. :/ I have WPA2 and lack the DS hardware.


 
AFAIK, you do.

I've had to jury rig a Wi-fi connection with my laptop.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 18, 2011)

The Dream World is available at www.pokemon-gl.com, but as far as I can tell it asks you to upload ("tuck in") a Pokemon from your game via Wi-fi before you can actually use it.



Xenke said:


> I tried putting up one of my Jirachis for trade, but it wouldn't let me because of a ribbon (seriously, what the fuck).



Hmm ... according to Bulbapedia, "Gift ribbons" attached to event Pokemon specifically prohibit that Pokemon from being traded on the GTS (though you can still trade it with friends over local Wi-Fi).  So the answer would be no, if you miss out on an event Pokemon, you just miss out.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 18, 2011)

Wow, you can only have a few people on your buddy list in the dream world! I have to be selective now!


----------



## Hoagie (Apr 18, 2011)

I swear to god, I must be the only person who plants berries in the Dream World. Every single house I go to has the default furniture, two empty rows in their garden, and nothing on their shelf.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 19, 2011)

I don't have any Pals to visit at this time.  It's kinda lonely, but Berry farming seems to have very high yields (5:1) versus G3/G4.

I'd go check on my Luxray, but apparently PGL is off for maintenance.  Oh well, may as well train my Charmander while Glaceon and Ditto get busy ...

... Or maybe check some GTS.  I traded off my ol' Braviary for a Zoroark, then Zoroark for a Cobalion.  Not that I _need_ a Cobalion (already caught one), but I wonder what I can trade him for.  I don't necessarily want to post him in exchange for a "Reshiram: ANY", but it _is_ kinda tempting....


----------



## SirRob (Apr 19, 2011)

Yeah, most people don't plant berries. You have to keep looking until you find someone that does, then add them.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Apr 19, 2011)

Awwwww. :/ Darn it stupid wi-fi....

course it's not GameFreak or Nintendo's fault there with my wi-fi problems.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 19, 2011)

If you're a small child, get an adult's help.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 19, 2011)

SirRob said:


> If you're a small child, get an adult's help.


 
CHILD: (_frantic_) "Daddy, daddy, I need your help!"
FATHER: "For what?! What's wrong?!" 
CHILD: "What does the word main-ten-ance mean?"
FATHER: "It means I'm going to beat your ass if you scare me like that again for no good reason."

Fucking maintenance.


----------



## Xenke (Apr 19, 2011)

SirRob said:


> If you're a small child, get an adult's help.


 
Please, like small children play pokemon. :V


----------



## Tycho (Apr 19, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Please, like small children play pokemon. :V


 
No, they play Halo and Call of Duty.  And they love using voicechat.


----------



## Xenke (Apr 19, 2011)

Tycho said:


> No, they play Halo and Call of Duty.  And they love using voicechat.


 
They are the reason I can't throw racial slurs around XBL.

I don't wish to corrupt today's youth. :roll:


----------



## Tycho (Apr 19, 2011)

Xenke said:


> They are the reason I can't throw racial slurs around XBL.
> 
> I don't wish to corrupt today's youth. :roll:


 
Because seeing heads exploding like overripe watermelons has an exclusively positive effect on them.  It's enriching.  "What did you learn today, little Billy?" "I learned that a blast of 000 buckshot at near point-blank range turns people's faces into spaghetti sauce!"


----------



## Digitalpotato (Apr 19, 2011)

Tycho said:


> No, they play Halo and Call of Duty.  And they love using voicechat.


 
Yeah, and when they grow up, they'll be screaming and howling at their microphones while playing DOTA.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 19, 2011)

?

DOTA is not an acronym I'm familiar with....


----------



## SirRob (Apr 19, 2011)

Digitalpotato said:


> Yeah, and when they grow up, they'll be screaming and howling at their microphones while playing DOTA.


No... When they grow up, they'll be playing Call of Duty 32.


----------



## Teto (Apr 19, 2011)

I have a real good way of taking fucking ages to beat games. Had White about a week now and I'm at the third gym.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 19, 2011)

9PM EDT and... they changed the maintenance message. THEY CHANGED THE MAITENANCE MESSAGE!!! ARRGHHHHH!!! *Kicks laptop*

Edit: Oh hey, it's up!

Editedit: Yes!! I got a new area in the Dream World! Aaaaand the minigames are the same! Yay... ... ........


----------



## Xenke (Apr 19, 2011)

Chesto berry factory is going, and now I even have my 4th garden row.

But I keep finding crap pokemon. >:[


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 19, 2011)

I've got a third garden row now, though no new areas yet.

Got me another Shinx!  Okay, so it's another male (I've seen like five Shinx, all of them male), but this one comes equipped with Night Slash.

Earlier, I ran into Cynthia in Undella.  Serperior took out her Spiritomb with little trouble, but after that, her Milotic swept my party in Blizzards.  Oops, it seems I have 4 Mons vulnerable to Ice again....

Now it's time to hatch that batch of Eevee eggs I've been building up.  Five cute baby Eevee, four of them inherited Dig, and one of them is a female.  Not bad at all, really.

And apparently wild Audinos are _completely helpless_ against Ghost-types.  Remind me to find one next time I have a low-level Ghost-type, because it's awesome to collect quintuple-digit experience.

... though I'm starting to hate high-level Solrocks/Lunatones.  Because I've never met an Explosion I ever liked.  Volcarona was _really_ lucky to survive it; Eevee, not so much....


----------



## Tycho (Apr 19, 2011)

Yay, first crop of berries is in.  yache, figy and sitrus.

Oh god this is going to be my next Animal Crossing.  Obsession.

And a female Mareep! Yay! <3 Ampharos


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 20, 2011)

I got a Bulbasaur now!  Negotiations trading, that is -- swapped one of my Smeargle for it.  I hear Treecko can learn Leech Seed if the father's of the Bulbasaur family.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 21, 2011)

These berries need to grow faster, argh! Where's that growth mulch?!


----------



## Candy (Apr 21, 2011)

pokemon. <3 I have no one to play it with.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 21, 2011)

Srs nerdism in dis thread. Berry crops, catching pokemon with specific personalities, etc.


----------



## Xenke (Apr 21, 2011)

SirRob said:


> These berries need to grow faster, argh! Where's that growth mulch?!


 
I have Chesto berries out my ass.

But the Sitrus berries, not so much.

Also I got a dream world Butterfree today. woo


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 22, 2011)

I just got a Totodile off of Negotiations.  The best part was that the person on the other side had six of their PC boxes arranged to spell out "THANKS".

I should probably breed some more Lapras.  But they take a really long time to hatch....

In other news, you know what could really improve the normal GTS?  If the search function would automatically ignore any offered Pokemon whose trade condition is something you don't have a Pokedex sighting for.  Over half of the pokemon on the GTS are tied to requests for legendaries/event Mons, so if you haven't even _seen_ something in your Pokedex, there's no way you can _possibly_ make that trade; if the GTS could filter that junk out automatically, it wouldn't take anywhere _near_ as long as it currently does to locate a viable trade.

I guess I'll go play HeartGold for awhile again -- still got to grind my fighters up to about Lv.60 to take down Blue.  Think I'll go fishing (Sceptile eats Krabby for lunch), rematch a few trainers, smash some rocks down by -- SHINY KRABBY!  GET!


----------



## cinar12oto (Apr 22, 2011)

nice song i like it


----------



## SirRob (Apr 22, 2011)

Xenke said:


> I have Chesto berries out my ass.
> 
> But the Sitrus berries, not so much.
> 
> Also I got a dream world Butterfree today. woo


I don't have more than like, 10 of a single berry. But I have tons of different kinds of berries, since I've been swapping them a lot. My Dream Pals have very good connections, ohoho.

I found a user named 'Serebii' in the Dream World. I dunno whether it's Serebii.net's Serebii, but the guy was pretty well off.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 24, 2011)

Still hoping to run into a female Shinx at some point.

In the meantime, my female Luxio just curb-stomped Fantina back in Platinum.  It helped that she had Rivalry on her side, and Charge+Spark dispatched Fantina's Duskull and Haunter in single hits apiece.  One more Charge+Spark paralyzed her Mismagius, Bite finished it off.  Fantina didn't even get to use her Super Potion....

Much, _much_ better turnout than my first battle against her.  Charge's ability to boost Sp.Def was a lifesaver against her Shadow Ball.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 24, 2011)

Yes... Yes she does.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 28, 2011)

Yeah, some species have better DW arts than others.  Lucario and Rufflet, for two, look awesome.

So how do you make Dream Pal requests, anyway?  My home needs connections ... though I finally found a female Shinx.  Took only eight or ten tries.

In other news, I recently acquired a Torchic in GTS Negotiations.  Still filling out some of the eolutions ... if I can just get my hands on a Reshiram and Tornadus somewhere, I might actually have a shot at completing the Unova Pokedex.

(Or for that matter, a Scyther.  Nobody seems to have one yet.  Swap for a Vanilluxe?)

Back in Platinum, I beat Veilstone Gym.  Fighting types, eh?  This is one reason I love Flyers.  But at least the leader had a mix of secondary types (Fighting+Psychic, Fighting+Steel), and I've never actually fought a Lucario before.  Gabite's Dragon Rage took out Meditite rather easily, but went down from one too many Drain Punches. Monferno stomped Lucario (which makes me realize I've never actually fought one before), and with Luxio, took out Machoke with little difficulty.  Didn't have to bring out Staravia and Aerial Ace.  Now you get to Fly already?  Wow, that's one badge sooner than other generations.

And back in HeartGold, I had a bit of difficulty believing that you can catch the opposite-version mascot.  But the trip down Whirl Islands was definitely worth it -- that was one _gorgeous_ waterfall surrounding Lugia's little hangout.  And Lv.70?  Wow ... good thing my Lanturn's a tank though, even at Lv.55 he could eat Aeroblasts all day long.  Took about 30 turns, but I got Lugia.


----------



## Hoagie (Apr 28, 2011)

Finally unlocked the second area in the Dream World. I also tried out Negotiations for the first time, and got TONS of good things. Multiscale Dragonite, shiny Haxorus, and a perfect shiny Ditto among other things.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 28, 2011)

An official remix?! I think I peed my pants a little!

[yt]zzDZcu9eMmE[/yt]


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 29, 2011)

Hoagie said:


> Finally unlocked the second area in the Dream World. I also tried out Negotiations for the first time, and got TONS of good things. Multiscale Dragonite, shiny Haxorus, and a perfect shiny Ditto among other things.


 
Yes, Negotiations is many leagues better than the normal GTS listings.  Once you get used to speaking in emoticons, that is.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 29, 2011)

I've had White for about a week now. Beaten all Gym Leaders and the Elite Four and stuff....
Now I have one hell of a Pokedex to fill, well underway.
My main team:
"Lord Kyubi" (Ninetales M)
"Vas Hatham" (Braviary M)
"Rico" (Lucario M)
"Hsien-Ko" (Mienshao F)
"Pamela" (Floatzel F)
-free slot for training-


----------



## Tycho (Apr 29, 2011)

Aagh, my White Forest is completely barren.  This fucking blows.  I don't even KNOW of any players in my physical proximity, how the fuck am I supposed to boost my WF and grow my Entree?


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 29, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Aagh, my White Forest is completely barren.  This fucking blows.  I don't even KNOW of any players in my physical proximity, how the fuck am I supposed to boost my WF and grow my Entree?


 
I hear you.  Really, I'm in the same sitch myself:  I caught a few Ralts on my first visit, but then the grass dried up ... really sad looking place.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 30, 2011)

Stratadrake said:


> I hear you.  Really, I'm in the same sitch myself:  I caught a few Ralts on my first visit, but then the grass dried up ... really sad looking place.


 
Blargh, I want a Gallade dammit

Wonder if it's possible to encounter people via Entralink without having to do the real-life face time thing? Like, over Wi-Fi? I didn't see anything about that, but...


----------



## Evelon (Apr 30, 2011)

I was so looking forward to this game.  I've had this game since just  after New Years, and I gotta tell ya...I'm really underwhelmed. Not by  the graphics and the new innovations; no! I love that they're going in a  new directions with their visual spacing and mechanics, particularly in  gyms.  

I suppose my grievance is the same as most people's. It's just  getting silly with the new Pokemon and how frequently they come out.  Nintendo should really look into hiring new people for Pokemon ideas and  art. The only step I can think for them to take that would really wow  me would be to move the next games to the Wii; a large console could  save this in the next one. Gale of Darkness rocked...


----------



## Xenke (Apr 30, 2011)

Evelon said:


> It's just  getting silly with the new Pokemon and how frequently they come out.


 
Five generations over 14 years seems pretty reasonable to me.

Or, 649 over 14 years... that's a pokemon every 8 days or so.


----------



## Evelon (Apr 30, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Five generations over 14 years seems pretty reasonable to me.
> 
> Or, 649 over 14 years... that's a pokemon every 8 days or so.



Eh, I suppose. It just feels like the last three have been virtually back-to-back, and it seems like they're running out of species. I loved the first season, liked the second, and was relatively pleased with the third. However, the four and five just didn't cut it for me. Maybe it's just the art change, I dunno. I just wish the next one could be more fan-based and the art rotated back to generations one through three. That's just me, I know.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 30, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Blargh, I want a Gallade dammit
> 
> Wonder if it's possible to encounter people via Entralink without having to do the real-life face time thing? Like, over Wi-Fi? I didn't see anything about that, but...


The thing is... Entralink is kind of useless. You really aren't missing anything. If you want a Ralts, just ask for it on a Pokemon trade forum or something.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 30, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Blargh, I want a Gallade dammit


I can swap ya if you want....


----------



## Stratelier (May 7, 2011)

Anything do anything interesting recently?


Not much over here.  I did manage to swap for a Tyrogue off the GTS listings (and not long before encountering a swarm of them on Route 10).  Also traded off for a second Thundurus (in exchange for a "Lv.20 and up" Metagross -- and I did catch one wild in the Giant Chasm).

Unova PokÃ©dex is filling up now -- Deino finally evolved, so the only holes left are Tornadus/Landorus.  Trying to negotiate a trade for a Tornadus, no luck yet (one person started to offer, but turned it down -- not being able to import my previous generation Mons yet, I couldn't offer much else in trade), though I did get a few more Mons, like a Growlithe that knows *Snarl*.  Awesome -- the Snarl TM is not officially available (it's obtained by importing the "Lock Capsule" from G4, which itself was never distributed), so the only way to acquire it is to Sketch it off of an event encounter (like Zoroark) and breed from there.

Meanwhile, back in Platinum I went through Iron Island (and got the Riolu egg from Riley afterwards), sparred with Galactic Grunts around Lake Valor (poor Magikarp, even Galactic hates you), then progressed towards Snowpoint.  Wow, cold blizzard weather is cold.  Infernape rules it though, and he relearned Close Combat to finish off opponents with.  Snowpoint Gym didn't give me much trouble -- I knew Infernape could melt the Gym Leader all by himself, so I saved him for last ... and didn't even have to bring him out of his Poke Ball.  I wasn't expecting my Staravia to take out one of Candice's Pokemon unassisted (thank you, critical hits)  Riolu later hatched in Snowpoint City.  Must train the lovable little guy.


----------



## Tycho (May 7, 2011)

migrated my SS 'mon over

There was much rejoicing.


----------



## SirRob (May 8, 2011)

Team testing team testing dream world team testing


----------



## Stratelier (May 14, 2011)

Apparently Dream World Hoothoots have "Tinted Lens" as their ability.  That. Is. Awesome.  (Tinted Lens doubles the power of any attack your opponent is resistant to.)  And you can find wild Aerodactyl in the Sky area.

Still hoping somebody will offer a Tornadus in Negotiations ... hasn't happened yet. 

In the meantime, now that I have a female Luxray it's time to breed it off to get a baby Shinx with Ice Fang.  Got a Vespiquen, caught that Lv.70 Volcarona (and it was female!), a male Dunsparce (so I can get Roost onto an Emolga)....

In other news, seems I need to train a good Fighting type in Emerald (and there aren't many to pick from ) to take on the Hoenn Elite Four.  Absol and Sceptile can scrape it through the first two on their own, but it's tough work.  And I miss not having a good Fire-type.

Back in Platinum, Lucario's diverse movepool is amazing.  Screech, Swords Dance, Metal Sound, Nasty Plot, and _all by level-up_.  Then there's the wildcards that are Copycat and Me First....

"Galactic Grunt sent out Croagunk!  Go! Lucario!"

"Lucario used Me First!  Lucario used Mud Bomb!  It's super effective!  The foe's Croagunk fainted!"

Nice.


----------



## TwilightV (May 14, 2011)

So it looks like the Eevee evos will finally become available on the 19th. Also, the password for that Munna C-Gear skin is: PGLDR34M


----------



## Stratelier (May 22, 2011)

^ "PGL Dream"?

Hm, apparently it won't let me access the Eevee promotion.  I've filed a support ticket on the matter, waiting to confirm what happened.  Jolteon's hidden ability is reportedly Quick Feet (translation: paralysis won't slow him down at all).  Kind of a downer compared to Jolteon's normal ability of Volt Absorb, but regardless ...

I also finally have a Shinx with Ice Fang.  In fact, the one I'm raising now has the whole set of Fire/Ice/Thunder Fang and Crunch.  Ground types?  Dragons?  Check.  Steel?  Check.  Quagsire?  ...eh, whoops, need Grass for that one.


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 25, 2011)

Cool, a topic I started got this big. I've beaten the game quite a while ago. I kinda stopped playing, but my 3 main PokÃ©mon are Sigilyph, Volcarona, and Samurott. My Sigilyph is Lv. 71, Volcarona's Lv. 85, and Samurott's Lv. 69. They make a good team.


----------



## BRN (May 25, 2011)

Grand Salamander said:


> Cool, a topic I started got this big. I've beaten the game quite a while ago. I kinda stopped playing, but my 3 main PokÃ©mon are Sigilyph, Volcarona, and Samurott. My Sigilyph is Lv. 71, Volcarona's Lv. 85, and Samurott's Lv. 69. They make a good team.


 
Volcarona is a beast. Levelled mine up from Larvestar; took a while, but when it evolved... those base stats coupled with Quiver Dance spam just make it a total gamebreaker. It's the Garchomp of Gen V, but even better because of its top-class Speed and it doesn't have that pesky Ice weakness.

ED: Oh, yeah, Musharna and Mienshao to back it up.


----------



## Stratelier (May 25, 2011)

Not to mention that Volcarona has Flame Body so it's probably the one you'll want to keep when you're running around breeding Pokemon eggs.  Volcarona can also learn Fly, so you can run halfway around Unova and warp straight back in a heartbeat.  Me though, I'm usually not much of a fan for anything that's vulnerable to Flying, then there's Volcarona's traditional Fire-type weakness to Water and an _extreme_ vulnerability to Rock.  My Mienshao (Acrobatics + Stone Edge), for one, could put a Volcarona down _fast_.


----------



## BRN (May 25, 2011)

Stratadrake said:


> Not to mention that Volcarona has Flame Body so it's probably the one you'll want to keep when you're running around breeding Pokemon eggs.  Volcarona can also learn Fly, so you can run halfway around Unova and warp straight back in a heartbeat.  Me though, I'm usually not much of a fan for anything that's vulnerable to Flying, then there's Volcarona's traditional Fire-type weakness to Water and an _extreme_ vulnerability to Rock.  My Mienshao (Acrobatics + Stone Edge), for one, could put a Volcarona down _fast_.


 
My Meinshao's equipped with Stone Edge aswell, but you'd still have to meet it before it Quiver Dances to god mode. Not to mention with Flame Body and Will o' Wisp, it could easily inflict a Burn - though, not that it would matter with Stone Edge.

Didn't give Volcarona Fly, though. It's a waste of a move slot far more suited to Zekrom.


----------



## Waffles (May 25, 2011)

Minus Volcarona's abundant weaknesses...
Still need to migrate my pokemon fffffff
But planning on training a sceptile :V


----------



## Stratelier (May 26, 2011)

SIX said:


> Didn't give Volcarona Fly, though. It's a waste of a move slot far more suited to Zekrom.


And that's why there are Move Deleters.  Fly's not be a useful battle skill for a Special attacker (other than to buy you an extra turn with), but it's definitely useful on the field.  (Though now that Zweilous has finally evolved to a Hydreigon I gave him Fly.  I should go relearn Volcarona some Silver Wind...)


----------



## BRN (May 26, 2011)

Stratadrake said:


> And that's why there are Move Deleters. Fly's not be a useful battle skill for a Special attacker (other than to buy you an extra turn with), but it's definitely useful on the field. (Though now that Zweilous has finally evolved to a Hydreigon I gave him Fly. I should go relearn Volcarona some Silver Wind...)



What's your Volcarona's ideal moveset? I'm packing Quiver Dance, Bug Buzz, Heat Wave [eventually to be replaced with Fiery Dance], and Will o' Wisp.

Inflicting burns is great for cutting the ATK of an enemy who might otherwise knock you down if you haven't Quiver Danced yet, and Bug Buzz has a higher base power than Silver Wind.


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 26, 2011)

SIX said:


> What's your Volcarona's ideal moveset? I'm packing Quiver Dance, Bug Buzz, Heat Wave [eventually to be replaced with Fiery Dance], and Will o' Wisp.
> 
> Inflicting burns is great for cutting the ATK of an enemy who might otherwise knock you down if you haven't Quiver Danced yet, and Bug Buzz has a higher base power than Silver Wind.


 I use a similar moveset, but instead of Will-o-Wisp, I use Psychic to lower their Special Defense on occasion. I also give it a Rocky Helmet, so anytime he's attacked, the eney will take damage. Also, I evolved mine from the Larvesta. It took a little time, but damn, he's worth it.


----------



## Stratelier (May 26, 2011)

Bug Buzz is the Bug version of Psychic, so Volcarona hits harder with that.  (Except against Fighting, Flying and Poison types, of course.)

As for me, that Lv.70 Volcarona I snagged down in the Desert Ruins turned out to be a female.  Neat!


----------



## SirRob (May 27, 2011)

SIX said:


> It's the Garchomp of Gen V, but even better because of its top-class Speed and it doesn't have that pesky Ice weakness.


Garchomp is the Garchomp of Gen V.

If we're talking about insane stat boosts, well, Shell Smash Cloyster tears Volcarona apart. It's basically two Dragon Dances in one move.


----------



## Waffles (May 27, 2011)

SirRob said:


> Garchomp is the Garchomp of Gen V.
> 
> If we're talking about insane stat boosts, well, Shell Smash Cloyster tears Volcarona apart. It's basically two Dragon Dances in one move.


 And throw a white herb on it to cancel out the loss of def/sp.def.... Shit!


----------



## SirRob (May 27, 2011)

Waffles said:


> And throw a white herb on it to cancel out the loss of def/sp.def.... Shit!


No. You keep a Focus Sash on it so you're guaranteed a Shell Smash. The Defense and Special Defense loss doesn't matter because Cloyster dies from pretty much everything anyway.

Of course like Volcarona, it's a gimmick and only works against teams that are foolish enough to let it survive for more than one turn.


----------



## Stratelier (May 28, 2011)

SirRob said:


> No. You keep a Focus Sash on it so you're guaranteed a Shell Smash. The Defense and Special Defense loss doesn't matter because Cloyster dies from pretty much everything anyway.
> 
> Of course like Volcarona, it's a gimmick and only works against teams that are foolish enough to let it survive for more than one turn.


Right.  Focus Sash won't protect you against multi-hit attacks, for example (not that there are many with decent firepower behind them).


----------



## Waffles (May 28, 2011)

Stratadrake said:


> Right.  Focus Sash won't protect you against multi-hit attacks, for example (not that there are many with decent firepower behind them).


 But get a mienshao with something like double-kick :v


----------



## Stratelier (May 29, 2011)

Waffles said:


> But get a mienshao with something like double-kick :v


 
Mienshao can't learn Double Kick.  But a Blaziken or Infernape, maybe....

PS:  Hey, looks like somebody took me up on my Cobalion/Reshiram offer. Nice, now that only leaves Tornadus....

PPS:  Back in Platinum I conquered Mt. Coronet in one swoop.  Ran fairly low on Revives and Potions in the process though.  Caught me an Absol up out in the hail (not easy, what with it spamming Swords Dance and then Slashing my guys to death while the Hail whittles down its HP)  Then there's the tag-team battles against the final Grunts, and Jupiter+Mars.  Then there's the whole Distortion World thing ... the final battle with Cyrus was fairly tense, and then Giratina....

Whoa.  Always very tense going up against a version mascot legendary.  Shadow Force took me by complete surprise (the Ghost version of Fly, it seems).  Staraptor bought me some time (Intimidate + immune to Ghost moves), Luxray whittled her down with Thunder Fang (too bad for no paralysis), Lucario wasn't fast enough to use "Me First" (because it would've been _awesome_ to see him copy Shadow Force), and -- HEY, what do you MEAN I get to catch Giratina with just one Ultra Ball!?

Well, a catch is a catch.  I almost wanted to go back and face Giratina again, but ... nah, that battle lasted long enough already.


----------



## SirRob (May 30, 2011)

Meow, meow, it's a battle, meow.
(That sounds stupid, doesn't it?)

At this rate it looks like I'll have my team ready in mid-June.


----------



## Stratelier (May 31, 2011)

On HeartGold I now have access to Mt.Silver (used a few more Revives against Blue than I wanted to -- that Pidgeot's Return hits _hard_.  Oh well), including HM08 (Rock Climb) and the GB Sounds option.  I really love those old chiptunes....

I'm considering getting a 3DS at some point, if only so I can trade between Platinum/HG and export some of the legends to White for trading purposes.  And I _really_ want to teach my Smeargle "Me First" ... I wonder if it works on sleeping opponents.

It's going to be awhile before the Riolu show up in Johto Safari Zone though.

Now to check up on my PGL Berry farming....


----------



## SirRob (May 31, 2011)

I can trade you a Riolu if you want. You can also trade to yourself through the GTS(between the two 4th gen games, anyway), that's what I did between Diamond and Heart Gold.



Stratadrake said:


> On And I _really_ want to teach my Smeargle "Me First" ... I wonder if it works on sleeping opponents.


I think Alder's Accelgor uses that move, so you could sketch it from him... Although it wouldn't be very useful on Smeargle, because it lacks the speed and seriously lacks the power to use it effectively.


----------



## Stratelier (May 31, 2011)

SirRob said:


> I think Alder's Accelgor uses that move, so you could sketch it from him... Although it wouldn't be very useful on Smeargle, because it lacks the speed and seriously lacks the power to use it effectively.


Wild Lickitung in Challenger's Cave also have it, much less risk.  Copycat/Mirror Move is probably the better option though (you can even copy _your own_ moves if the opponent couldn't do anything), although it doesn't get the +50% attack boost that Me First does.  Oh well, Spore and Leech Seed make a vicious combo already.



> You can also trade to yourself through the GTS(between the two 4th gen games, anyway), that's what I did between Diamond and Heart Gold.


Hey, now _that_ is an interesting idea.


----------



## SirRob (May 31, 2011)

Wow, you can actually change the color of the Vs. Recorder screen by tapping the very edge of the screen. I guess it does that in Heart Gold too, but I never found out about it. The alternate colors are kinda strange though... You'd think they'd have a rainbow of colors or something.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 1, 2011)

SirRob said:


> I can trade you a Riolu if you want. You can also trade to yourself through the GTS(between the two 4th gen games, anyway), that's what I did between Diamond and Heart Gold.


...On second thought, that won't work for a Riolu because you have to _see_ one before you can trade for it, and unlike Gen V, you don't have a wide variety of trainers sporting breeds from every other region. 

Hey, the GB Sounds even works in places like Route 47-8, Johto Safari Zone and Global Trade Station, places that didn't exist in G2.  It's kinda interesting to hear chiptunes of those musics.


----------



## TwilightV (Jun 1, 2011)

http://www.gonintendo.com/viewstory.php?id=159523

And it's free. :3


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 1, 2011)

I kind of want to buy Pokemon Black... but a lot of the Pokemon are really ugly. :\ Should I buy it?


----------



## SirRob (Jun 1, 2011)

TwilightV said:


> http://www.gonintendo.com/viewstory.php?id=159523
> 
> And it's free. :3


To think, if they waited a year we'd have a 3DS Pokemon Black with 3D models.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 1, 2011)

Man, the pig and lizard starters are fuckin hit


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 1, 2011)

Stat-wise, Tepig has the highest HP and attack power of the starters, but is worst on defense and Speed.  Snivy has the lowest HP and attack power, but best in Defense and Speed. Oshawott is the middle ground.



Clayton said:


> ...but a lot of the Pokemon are really ugly.


Happens every generation.  On the other hand, a number of new Pokemon designs look really _awesome_.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 1, 2011)

Stratadrake said:


> Happens every generation.  On the other hand, a number of new Pokemon designs look really _awesome_.













All other evos of these starters are "eh, OK I guess" at BEST.  Serperior, Pignite and Dewott ALL look REALLY well done. Shame their other evo stages don't measure up.

There are a LOT of good looking 'mon in Gen V, its reputation as "worst gen so far" is undeserved.  I could go down a LONG list of the Gen V Pokemon I think look EXCELLENT (not just "good").

EDIT: I wonder if I could refuse to evo beyond Dewott and Pignite, and still keep them competitive strength wise.  I want THAT look.


----------



## BRN (Jun 1, 2011)

Tycho said:


> EDIT: I wonder if I could refuse to evo beyond Dewott and Pignite, and still keep them competitive strength wise.  I want THAT look.


 
If you stuck with Dewott over Samurott, you're losing over 100 points in base-stat increases. Definitely not going to work... which is very unfortunate, as Samurott is Samur_what_.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 1, 2011)

SIX said:


> If you stuck with Dewott over Samurott, you're losing over 100 points in base-stat increases. Definitely not going to work... which is very unfortunate, as Samurott is Samur_what_.


 
FFFFFFFFFF


F.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 1, 2011)

Siiggh
Should I get Pokemon B/w yes or no
If you don't answer, I will go to jail for slandering the ugly pokemon
if you give me an answer and I purchase a game, I will not go to jail


----------



## Willow (Jun 1, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Siiggh
> Should I get Pokemon B/w yes or no
> If you don't answer, I will go to jail for slandering the ugly pokemon
> if you give me an answer and I purchase a game, I will not go to jail


 Get White because Zekrom > Reshiram.


----------



## Waffles (Jun 1, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Siiggh
> Should I get Pokemon B/w yes or no
> If you don't answer, I will go to jail for slandering the ugly pokemon
> if you give me an answer and I purchase a game, I will not go to jail


 Get it!
And the only 2 starters I will EVER put on my teams are blaziken and meganium! Fuck every other one. :V


----------



## BRN (Jun 1, 2011)

Waffles said:


> Get it!
> And the only 2 starters I will EVER put on my teams are blaziken and meganium! Fuck every other one. :V


 
I am a Quilava and I will burn every one of your feathers.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 1, 2011)

Willow said:


> Get White because Zekrom > Reshiram.


 Ehhh I was thinking of getting Black... I like Zekrom better then Reshiram but the reason why I want Black over White is because of the version-exclusive Pokemon Black has.
Black has Murkrow, Honchkrow, *Houndour* and Houndoom** [as well as others..] and White has Poochyena, Mightyena, Plusle [I like Plusle 'cause he's blue] and Rufflet [as well as others..]

*Houndour, Houndoom, Mightyena and Poochyena are my fave Pokemon but I like the first two more then the latter.



Waffles said:


> Get it!
> And the only 2 starters I will EVER put on my teams are blaziken and meganium! Fuck every other one. :V


Is it any fun? The whole changin' seasons n whatnot seems fun.



SIX said:


> I am a Quilava and I will burn every one of your feathers.


Look at this
http://www.pokemonpapercraft.com/2009/01/quilava.html


----------



## Waffles (Jun 1, 2011)

SIX said:


> I am a Quilava and I will burn every one of your feathers.


 YOU WISH
BLAZIKEN IS THE BETTER FIRE STARTER!


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 1, 2011)

Waffles said:


> YOU WISH
> BLAZIKEN IS THE BETTER FIRE STARTER!


 
Nooo way, Blaziken is hideous.. like some sort of moth + owl + human monstrosity. Typhlosion is the best fire starter IMO.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 1, 2011)

You're bound to get some biased answers when you're asking if you should get Pokemon Black/White in the Pokemon Black/White thread. Do you expect anyone who frequents here to say no?


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 2, 2011)

Tycho said:


> EDIT: I wonder if I could refuse to evo beyond Dewott and Pignite, and still keep them competitive strength wise.  I want THAT look.


Got Eviolite?



Clayton said:


> Ehhh I was thinking of getting Black... I like Zekrom better then Reshiram but the reason why I want Black over White is because of the version-exclusive Pokemon Black has.


I picked White for some of its exclusives, too.  However, White does have an issue where _no_ NPC has a member of the Vullaby/Mandibuzz family you can get a Pokedex sighting from, meaning you can't request one on the GTS listings. (Learn to use "GTS Negotiations" trading.)

Zorua and Zoroark are event-exclusive encounters, but at least an NPC in Castelia will add a free Zorua sighting to your Pokedex, so you can request one on the GTS pretty easily.  (Be prepared to do a double-take the first time you use one in battle.)

After you beat the game, you start running into a lot of trainers whose sole purpose seems to be for showing you all sorts of pokemon from previous gen.  (In my case, this was the first time I saw a Riolu in the main series.  Ever.)

(As for Rufflet/Braviary, there are precisely two trainers with a Braviary in their roster -- you can find them during the postgame, both in Undella Town.)



> The whole changin' seasons n whatnot seems fun.


Icirrus City and Twist Mountain get snowed in during the winter, but that's about the only tangible thing that changes between seasons.  The rest is visual, but it's at least a nice change.


----------



## Waffles (Jun 2, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Nooo way, Blaziken is hideous.. like some sort of moth + owl + human monstrosity. Typhlosion is the best fire starter IMO.


 Minus Typholosion's terrible stats and movepool compared to Blaziken. :>


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 2, 2011)

SirRob said:


> You're bound to get some biased answers when you're asking if you should get Pokemon Black/White in the Pokemon Black/White thread. Do you expect anyone who frequents here to say no?


What?
No what?



Stratadrake said:


> I picked White for some of its exclusives, too.  However, White does have an issue where _no_ NPC has a member of the Vullaby/Mandibuzz family you can get a Pokedex sighting from, meaning you can't request one on the GTS listings. (Learn to use "GTS Negotiations" trading.)


Craaap. It's in Pokemon Black but... is there any other Pokemon with that problem?



Stratadrake said:


> (Be prepared to do a double-take the first time you use one in battle.)


Why?



Waffles said:


> Minus Typholosion's terrible stats and movepool compared to Blaziken. :>


 I pick Pokemon based on their looks B]
Hence why I sometimes have Rattata in my party lol
... and I loooove Raticate's Super Fang.


----------



## BRN (Jun 2, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Hence why I sometimes have Rattata in my party lol


 
Rattata dominates everything.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 2, 2011)

SIX said:


> Rattata dominates everything.


 Rattata is now the best pokemon ever created.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 2, 2011)

Clayton said:


> What?
> No what?


Was there something confusing about what I said?


Clayton said:


> Craaap. It's in Pokemon Black but... is there any other Pokemon with that problem?


If you can use the GTS, you can also trade with people outside of the GTS. Like, say you wanted a Vullaby. You could ask for one here and someone might trade it to you free of charge.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 2, 2011)

SirRob said:


> Was there something confusing about what I said?
> If you can use the GTS, you can also trade with people outside of the GTS. Like, say you wanted a Vullaby. You could ask for one here and someone might trade it to you free of charge.


 "Do you expect anybody to say no"
No to what? :S

& I guess so... buit I have no way of connecting to the GTS


----------



## SirRob (Jun 2, 2011)

Clayton said:


> "Do you expect anybody to say no"
> No to what? :S


No to getting Pokemon Black/White. Anyone who's still here obviously likes the game, so it'd be strange if anyone here didn't recommend it to you.


> & I guess so... buit I have no way of connecting to the GTS


It's not an issue for you then. If you can't use the GTS, then a flaw with the GTS shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 2, 2011)

Waffles said:


> Minus Typholosion's terrible stats and movepool compared to Blaziken. :>


Um, Typhlosion edges out Blaziken in Speed and Defenses and is a close match for HP and Sp.Atk.  Blaziken is a physical fighter, Typhlosion a Special.



> is there any other Pokemon with that problem?


Tornadus/Thundurus are like that too, but they _are_ legendaries....

There are also no trainers with an Accelgor, Escavelier, Deino or Zweilous but that's no big deal since you can easily find/see their evolutionary relatives.

The only real flaw with the regular GTS listings is that 90% of the offered trades are utter crap.  As in, people are _constantly_ still requesting legendaries at either Lv.100 (which almost nobody will want to trade for anyway) or Lv.1 (which is simply impossible to encounter your Legendaries at) .  It's nice when you find something you can easily trade for, but sifting through the crap to find it is really depressing.  GTS Negotiations works more like local trading, so even though you can't really talk much to them (all you have is a set of four emoticons and the ability to show Pokemon from your PC) it's definitely better because you're negotiating with another live player in real time.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 2, 2011)

Stratadrake said:


> There are also no trainers with an Accelgor, Escavelier


I think you're missing someone.

Oh right the champion.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 2, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Nooo way, Blaziken is hideous.. like some sort of moth + owl + human monstrosity. Typhlosion is the best fire starter IMO.


 
He's adorable, like a big fluffy badger-bear who also happens to be able to turn things into little pieces of charcoal sitting in the middle of a smouldering crater in the ground.  Seriously, look at Typhlosion, don't you just want to give him a hug and say "I WUB JOO, DESTROYER OF MY ENEMIES"?


----------



## SirRob (Jun 2, 2011)

Finished with IV breeding. They're not perfect... but heck, Zoroark won't survive a physical attack either way, right?


----------



## BRN (Jun 2, 2011)

Tycho said:


> He's adorable, like a big fluffy badger-bear who also happens to be able to turn things into little pieces of charcoal sitting in the middle of a smouldering crater in the ground.  Seriously, look at Typhlosion, don't you just want to give him a hug and say "I WUB JOO, DESTROYER OF MY ENEMIES"?


 
This Buizel agrees with you. :3


----------



## SirRob (Jun 2, 2011)

SIX said:


> This Buizel agrees with you. :3


Good sir, do you have more of these images in your possession? Are you willing to share?


----------



## BRN (Jun 2, 2011)

SirRob said:


> Good sir, do you have more of these images in your possession? Are you willing to share?


 
Pixiv, my man, is a wonderful place.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 3, 2011)

SirRob said:


> I think you're missing someone.
> 
> Oh right the champion.


Don't know, haven't fought him.  Too busy running around with my favorite Mons.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 4, 2011)

Is anyone willing to help me out? I need to trade two Pokemon back and forth.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 4, 2011)

SirRob said:


> Is anyone willing to help me out? I need to trade two Pokemon back and forth.


 
If you can hold out until Saturday afternoon (tomorrow) I'll happily help.  It would be good to add another code to my Pal Pad, as well.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 4, 2011)

Tycho said:


> If you can hold out until Saturday afternoon (tomorrow) I'll happily help.  It would be good to add another code to my Pal Pad, as well.


That's perfect, since I wasn't actually expecting a response so soon. I won't be ready to trade until about that time. If you want anything in return, just ask.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 4, 2011)

Finally broke in the Pokewalker thing that came bundled with HG.  Took me Sceptile out to work with me.  Over 16,000 steps.  Wow.  (Work is about 1,500 steps per hour.  Yes, I move around a lot.)


----------



## SirRob (Jun 4, 2011)

'Your connection with the other player was lost.'

That was SO satisfying! I knew this team would be good!


----------



## SirRob (Jun 4, 2011)

This guy. This guy on the WiFi Subway. His team is Politoed, Kingdra and Salamence. 

First time I fought him, he put my Jolteon to sleep with Politoed, rendering it useless for the rest of the match. Thankfully I set up Sunny Day so that his Kingdra wouldn't sweep my team. I ended up losing though, since the guy skillfully kept switching out his Pokemon, which is something that a CPU typically doesn't do. I noted that his Salamence had a Choice Scarf and could use Earthquake.

Second time, I used a different team and got swept easily.

Third time, I used the same team as the first time. There was a moment where my Jolteon was up aganst Salamence. I was expecting it to use Earthquake, since it'd be super effective, but it opted to use Outrage, crippling Gyarados, who I just sent out. That decided the match.

Fourth time, I got into the same exact situation. I kept Jolteon in, because if it was stuck to Outrage I could kill it without it being able to switch out. That time it used Earthquake.

CPUs are supposed to be stupid.


----------



## BRN (Jun 4, 2011)

SirRob said:


> This guy. This guy on the WiFi Subway. His team is Politoed, Kingdra and Salamence.
> 
> First time I fought him, he put my Jolteon to sleep with Politoed, rendering it useless for the rest of the match. Thankfully I set up Sunny Day so that his Kingdra wouldn't sweep my team. I ended up losing though, since the guy skillfully kept switching out his Pokemon, which is something that a CPU typically doesn't do. I noted that his Salamence had a Choice Scarf and could use Earthquake.
> 
> ...


 

Play a different train #.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 4, 2011)

SIX said:


> Play a different train #.


Are you kidding?! He BEAT me! You think I'm gonna let him get away with that?! No! I'm gonna keep trying 'til I win!


----------



## Xenke (Jun 4, 2011)

SirRob said:


> Fourth time, I got into the same exact situation. I kept Jolteon in, because if it was stuck to Outrage I could kill it without it being able to switch out. That time it used Earthquake.


 
I knew a guy (a real people) that did this to an extent with Sucker Punch and Focus Punch.

Which one will he use? YOU DON'T KNOW. ARG


----------



## SirRob (Jun 4, 2011)

Xenke said:


> I knew a guy (a real people) that did this to an extent with Sucker Punch and Focus Punch.
> 
> Which one will he use? YOU DON'T KNOW. ARG


It's to be expected in a real match. But CPUs generally are extremely predictable. For the most part, they don't switch out, and they usually don't take into account the other members of your team.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 4, 2011)

Xenke said:


> I knew a guy (a real people) that did this to an extent with Sucker Punch and Focus Punch.


They make a lovely combo, don't they?  Sucker Punch hits hard if you try to strike, and Focus punch hits hard_er_ if you don't.

I just realized that if youre opponent is faster than you are, Payback becomes one of the strongest Dark-type moves (base power doubles to 100) .

There's also absolutely _nothing_ that can resist a combo of Dragon and Fire elements without assistance (like Rain Dance) -- mainly because only Steel resists Dragon.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 4, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHA!!! TAKE THAT! VICTORYYYYYYY!!!!!


----------



## SirRob (Jun 5, 2011)

According to Serebii's Hidden Power calculator, my Jolteon's Hidden Power is Ice with 70 Base Power. I had no intention of putting Hidden Power on any of my Pokemon since it's extremely difficult to get a good one, but this one's flawless. So long, Shadow Ball.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 6, 2011)

Ice is a good match for an Electric-type.  I rematched Brock Saturday night in HG, and Luxray dispatched his Onix single-handedly.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 6, 2011)

I was expecting SIX to use a Quilava or Sandslash or something.

NOPE GARCHOMP


----------



## Redregon (Jun 6, 2011)

Stratadrake said:


> I just realized that if youre opponent is faster than you are, Payback becomes one of the strongest Dark-type moves (base power doubles to 100) .


 
hmm, maybe combo that up with Trick-room and curse (non-ghost type?)


----------



## SirRob (Jun 6, 2011)

Redregon said:


> hmm, maybe combo that up with Trick-room and curse (non-ghost type?)


Curse, yes. Not Trick Room. It's not about speed, it's just whether you go last.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 6, 2011)

Trick Room reverses the effect of Speed, of course... but non-ghost Curse comes with the free Attack+Defense boost (and like most Dark-type moves, Payback is physical) .

Sableye, on the other hand, can't use Curse but its "Stall" ability means it _always_ gets to use the 2x version of Payback, and with STAB to boot.


----------



## Xenke (Jun 6, 2011)

Stratadrake said:


> Trick Room reverses the effect of Speed, of course... but non-ghost Curse comes with the free Attack+Defense boost (and like most Dark-type moves, Payback is physical) .
> 
> Sableye, on the other hand, can't use Curse but its "Stall" ability means it _always_ gets to use the 2x version of Payback, and with STAB to boot.


 
BUT.

Sableye is horrible. I love ghosts, and I love Sableye, but... just why? Why did they make it so horrible? :C


----------



## BRN (Jun 6, 2011)

Xenke said:


> BUT.
> 
> Sableye is horrible. I love ghosts, and I love Sableye, but... just why? Why did they make it so horrible? :C



I love Fire-types, and I love Flareons, but... :c


----------



## SirRob (Jun 6, 2011)

Xenke said:


> BUT.
> 
> Sableye is horrible. I love ghosts, and I love Sableye, but... just why? Why did they make it so horrible? :C


Obviously you have not gone up against a Prankster Sableye.


----------



## Xenke (Jun 6, 2011)

SirRob said:


> Obviously you have not gone up against a Prankster Sableye.


 
You mean Sableye can be good!?

TELL ME YOUR SECRETS! D:


----------



## SirRob (Jun 6, 2011)

Xenke said:


> You mean Sableye can be good!?
> 
> TELL ME YOUR SECRETS! D:


Prankster gives moves in the Other category +1 priority. With tons of status afflicting moves, Taunt, and Recover, it can cause some serious problems. Unfortunately, it's not available yet, but when it is, it'll definitely be something to watch out for.


----------



## Redregon (Jun 7, 2011)

SirRob said:


> Curse, yes. Not Trick Room. It's not about speed, it's just whether you go last.


 
wouldn't having the slowest speed stat make them go last though?


----------



## SirRob (Jun 7, 2011)

Redregon said:


> wouldn't having the slowest speed stat make them go last though?


Uh, not in Trick Room.


----------



## Ariosto (Jun 7, 2011)

My dad got me Black for my birthday (because I prefer Reshiram)... he still has not given it to me as an offcial gift though. 
At any rate, I'm finally going to try it today... and when I beat the league, the first thing I'm going to do is to catch a Milotic or a Feebas.

EDIT: By the by, what are sleep's supposed new mechanics?


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 7, 2011)

Guys, I found a guy selling Pokemon Black for $45 & I got him down a bit but he's sticking at $35
Do I take it?

EDIT: Oh and im playing Soul Silver right now and I took down Rival's Pokemon ALL IN ONE HIT EACH and then I took down the first Elite four one hit each and then the second one I got hit twice and then took them down and then the third elite four guy I got hit once and took him down B]

My Pokemon are Vaporeon, Togetic, Typhlosion, Ampharos, Lugia and Dragonair, all lvl 50

oh and I caught Lugia with an Ultra Ball B) Raticate + Super Fang = the best thing ever


----------



## Redregon (Jun 7, 2011)

SirRob said:


> Uh, not in Trick Room.


 
whoops... sorry, derp moment... 



Clayton said:


> Guys, I found a guy selling Pokemon Black for $45 & I got him down a bit but he's sticking at $35
> Do I take it?
> 
> EDIT: Oh and im playing Soul Silver right now and I took down Rival's Pokemon ALL IN ONE HIT EACH and then I took down the first Elite four one hit each and then the second one I got hit twice and then took them down and then the third elite four guy I got hit once and took him down B]
> ...


 
if it's a legit copy, that's not a bad price for it. if it's not legit, though, you're going to have a little bit of an issue using all the features (the dream world AFAIK will do bad things to your card if it's a fake.)


----------



## SirRob (Jun 7, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> EDIT: By the by, what are sleep's supposed new mechanics?


I know that the sleep counter resets when you switch out. For example, if you use Rest, wait a turn, then switch out, you'll still have to wait two more turns after you switch in to wake up. I -think- the amount of turns it takes to wake up in general has lessened, as well.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 7, 2011)

Redregon said:


> if it's a legit copy, that's not a bad price for it. if it's not legit, though, you're going to have a little bit of an issue using all the features (the dream world AFAIK will do bad things to your card if it's a fake.)


 
Hmmm Ill ask him if it's legit

p.s I just beat the dragon guy
heheee S.S Aqua


----------



## BRN (Jun 7, 2011)

SirRob said:


> I know that the sleep counter resets when you switch out. For example, if you use Rest, wait a turn, then switch out, you'll still have to wait two more turns after you switch in to wake up. I -think- the amount of turns it takes to wake up in general has lessened, as well.



Pretty much this. It's reverted to how it was in Gen I - 1-5 turns of sleeping, rather than 2-5.


----------



## Redregon (Jun 7, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Hmmm Ill ask him if it's legit
> 
> p.s I just beat the dragon guy
> heheee S.S Aqua


 
... is this an online thing? because i can say that i'm actually a talking cat in real life FOR REALZ YO!!!... but that would be a lie. 

i'd suggest, if you can, to actually take a look at the cart itself before committing to the purchase. there are ways you can tell if the card you have is a fake (http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20071127094700AAHHPgx) 

that being said, a legit, fresh copy can be yours for a couple bucks more from places like gamestop or wherever... so, yeah, you're getting a good deal, but if it smells fishy it's not that hard to go and get a new one. hell, it's been a couple months since release so there is the (slight) possability that you could find a used copy at your local game shop... though, what with the features and the game itself being a huge improvement over previous generations, i can't see many people wanting to get a dollar in store credit by trading it in. (seriously, it's kinda insulting how little those trade-in places will give you for a game they're going to mark up more than 1000%)

if it helps, the serial number of my Pokemon Black cart is (on the shiny print on the back of the card on the main body NTR-031 (this is not printed text, more like the text is buffed to be shiny whereas the surrounding plastic is matte) and the label should have that gold seal and the code below it (my cart has TWL-IRBO-USA)

hope this helps.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 7, 2011)

I just found out that you can carry more than $999999.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 7, 2011)

SirRob said:


> I just found out that you can carry more than $999999.


 
coulda told you that, 24 hours ago my balance was in excess of $1.5 million

went and blew a lot of it on vitamins.  fucking waste.


----------



## BRN (Jun 7, 2011)

We discovered the Undersea Temple, did we? :v

I kitted myself out for the Elite Four with it and spent a few hundred thousand on vitamins.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 7, 2011)

SIX said:


> We discovered the Undersea Temple, did we? :v
> 
> I kitted myself out for the Elite Four with it and spent a few hundred thousand on vitamins.


No, I actually didn't sell any of those items. That crown's MINE! I'm not selling it for anything! I'm the king, hahahahahah!!! And I've spent well over 999999 on Heart Scales, healing items and vitamins.


----------



## BRN (Jun 7, 2011)

SirRob said:


> No, I actually didn't sell any of those items. And I've spent well over 999999 on Heart Scales, healing items and vitamins.


 
You can purchase Heart Scales? Damn, details?


----------



## Tycho (Jun 7, 2011)

SIX said:


> We discovered the Undersea Temple, did we? :v
> 
> I kitted myself out for the Elite Four with it and spent a few hundred thousand on vitamins.


 
DAMN that place is a bonanza.  Holy damn, thought I'd died and gone to Pokedollar heaven.

Also, hitting Cynthia and the Nimbasa stadiums repeatedly + the treasure hunter who gives you random goodies = steady income.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 7, 2011)

SIX said:


> You can purchase Heart Scales? Damn, details?


Black City. I finished the game quick enough to have all 10 people there, and I was lucky enough for one to have Heart Scales. I have over 100.


----------



## BRN (Jun 7, 2011)

SirRob said:


> Black City. I finished the game quick enough to have all 10 people there, and I was lucky enough for one to have Heart Scales. I have over 100.


 
I have White Forest.

Which is perpetually useless.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 8, 2011)

Redregon said:


> ... is this an online thing? because i can say that i'm actually a talking cat in real life FOR REALZ YO!!!... but that would be a lie.
> 
> i'd suggest, if you can, to actually take a look at the cart itself before committing to the purchase. there are ways you can tell if the card you have is a fake (http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20071127094700AAHHPgx)
> 
> ...


 
Mmm well it's Online/IRL. Meaning, I talk to him online and then meet him in person and hand over the cash. I will definitely be checking for Nintendo gold stamp things on it.

& thank you very much for the help  I will check it all out for those numbers.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 8, 2011)

Why did Night Daze miss 2 out of 4 times in that match

Thank you for screwing up my second rating match, now I'm at 0 wins and 2 losses

Edit: 3 losses now, I've won some but everyone disconnects when they're about to lose so the matches don't count. In Random WiFi, you can only lose matches.

Edit: 4 losses, Choice Scarves ruin me, especially when they're on Haxorus. Outspeeds and OHKOs everything I have. I'm pretty shocked, since people always say that Haxorus is worse than dirt.

I need a Ferrothorn or something. But it's like, ugly...


----------



## BRN (Jun 8, 2011)

Stick Me First on your Accelgor. Should knock a Haxorus out if it's bombing Outrage.


----------



## Ariosto (Jun 8, 2011)

Mmmmmm... I'm becoming more and more interested in competitive battles (although I don't have the time or experience to do that, but a little more strategy never hurts).

Aheem, so, I'm becoming more interested in competitive battling and I just discovered that catching Pokemon while also taking their natures into account can be an incredibly frustrating thing. I was looking for an adamant Lillipup and did not get one in the whole morning... then I realized my Oshawott had a MILD nature -_- ... I think I'll just start a new game.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 8, 2011)

Have a Pokemon with Synchronize ability lead the party, and this increases the chance of encountering a wild Pokemon with the same Nature.

As for me, it's about time to send that crop of EV berries I've been farming in the DW back to the game....



SIX said:


> Stick Me First on your Accelgor. Should knock a Haxorus out if it's bombing Outrage.


That is why I love Me First.



SirRob said:


> Edit: 3 losses now, I've won some but everyone disconnects when they're about to lose so the matches don't count. In Random WiFi, you can only lose matches.


Disconnects are the Sturgeon's Law of multiplayer.  At least they give an automatic loss for the disconnector .... (depending on the game; sometimes it counts more than a loss, some games track it as a separate stat)


----------



## SirRob (Jun 8, 2011)

SIX said:


> Stick Me First on your Accelgor. Should knock a Haxorus out if it's bombing Outrage.


Hahahaha. First of all, Accelgor has terrible attack and would not be able to kill Haxorus even with a powered up Outrage. Second of all, Accelgor has terrible coverage and would not be useful in a 3 vs 3 setting. Third, Me First is an extremely situational move and I'd have to sacrifice one of Accelgor's other, more useful moves. Fourth, Accelgor is a lead, and few people would dare lead with Haxorus.


Stratadrake said:


> Disconnects are the Sturgeon's Law of multiplayer.  At least they give an automatic loss for the disconnector .... (depending on the game; sometimes it counts more than a loss, some games track it as a separate stat)


There is no penalty for disconnecting in Pokemon. That's why everybody does it.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 8, 2011)

I was stalling with Substitute, hoping that my opponent would miss a Stone Edge or Aqua Tail, since they have 80 and 90 accuracy, respectfully. After 5 broken Substitutes, I attacked with Night Daze (95 accuracy) once and missed. FML

Edit: I got into a stallfest with my Gyarados Vs. her Jellicent. I was assured victory because Rest allows me to save PP while she has to waste hers. Did I win? No. I got disconnected.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 8, 2011)

why do people act like little bitches and DC instead of taking the loss


----------



## BRN (Jun 8, 2011)

Tycho said:


> People who take rank srsly act like little bitches and DC instead of taking the loss


 
FTFY


----------



## Tycho (Jun 8, 2011)

SIX said:


> FTFY


 
it should become common practice to call out other people for DCing via websites so they get flagged as douchebags and then no one will play with them

except random

can they do that?


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 8, 2011)

I have a guy coming w/ b&W in 20 mins. This had better be a good game you sluts or youre all getting slapped


----------



## SirRob (Jun 8, 2011)

Clayton said:


> I have a guy coming w/ b&W in 20 mins. This had better be a good game you sluts or youre all getting slapped


Even if you hate it, it's still a good game.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 8, 2011)

SirRob said:


> Even if you hate it, it's still a good game.


 i will sell it to you if I hate it
50$


----------



## SirRob (Jun 8, 2011)

Clayton said:


> i will sell it to you if I hate it
> 50$


I bought it at Gamestop for less.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 9, 2011)

SirRob said:


> Choice Scarves ruin me, especially when they're on Haxorus. Outspeeds and OHKOs everything I have. I'm pretty shocked, since people always say that Haxorus is worse than dirt.


You can counter Choice items with Torment or Disable.  Then the opponent can only use Struggle (losing 25% of their HP in the process) or switch out (giving you a free turn).

BTW, Haxorus actually isn't that bad.  In terms of overall base stats it's on par with starters, and it's got the highest physical Attack score of any (non legendary) Dragon-type.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 9, 2011)

Stratadrake said:


> You can counter Choice items with Torment or Disable.  Then the opponent can only use Struggle (losing 25% of their HP in the process) or switch out (giving you a free turn).
> 
> BTW, Haxorus actually isn't that bad.  In terms of overall base stats it's on par with starters, and it's got the highest physical Attack score of any (non legendary) Dragon-type.


People always say it's worse than Garchomp and Salamence, which automatically makes it trash. Thing is, Haxorus gives me more problems than both. Also, if I'm faster than my opponent, I'd be able to kill it easily. Problem is, I'm not. None of my Pokemon carry choice scarves because I hate being locked into a move.


----------



## Ariosto (Jun 9, 2011)

SirRob said:


> People always say it's worse than Garchomp and Salamence, which automatically makes it trash. Thing is, Haxorus gives me more problems than both. Also, if I'm faster than my opponent, I'd be able to kill it easily. Problem is, I'm not. None of my Pokemon carry choice scarves because I hate being locked into a move.


 
Just a piece of trivia: a knowledgeable person in Seerebi's forums said that choice banded variants of Haxorus 2HKO physically defensive Skarmories with OUTRAGE. I think.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 9, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Just a piece of trivia: a knowledgeable person in Seerebi's forums said that choice banded variants of Haxorus 2HKO physically defensive Skarmories with OUTRAGE. I think.


"It's too slow to sweep." No one in the right mind would put a choice band on that thing, because then it would be extremely vulnerable.


----------



## Ariosto (Jun 9, 2011)

SirRob said:


> "It's too slow to sweep." No one in the right mind would put a choice band on that thing, because then it would be extremely vulnerable.


 
It was just trivia, though. Base 97 speed definetely sucks when Lati@s, Garchomp and Salamance exist. Mind you, even Hydreigon is faster (Base 98 ).


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 9, 2011)

Okay so I've been playing it [brand new, never been opened, legit game btw] and what I think is...

Okay it's a pretty cool, fun game so far. One thing is that I was surprised of was that it doesn't *feel* like a Pokemon game...y'know? Maybe it's the different battle thing but idk. I like it anyways.
I like the change in story instead of THIS IS UR RIVAL, HIS NAME IS ____, HE WILL FIGHT YOU CONSTANTLY WHEN YOUR POKEMON ARE DYING AND WHEN YOU LEAST EXPECT IT. OH AND TEAM ROCKET WANTS TO KILL YOU.

N is a freak who likes hearing animals in pain and Team Plasma = PeTA.

That is all.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 9, 2011)

SirRob said:


> People always say it's worse than Garchomp and Salamence, which automatically makes it trash. Thing is, Haxorus gives me more problems than both. Also, if I'm faster than my opponent, I'd be able to kill it easily. Problem is, I'm not. None of my Pokemon carry choice scarves because I hate being locked into a move.


 
Garchomp and Salamence are 18% stronger in the stats department, true enough -- But they're more likely to get Iced, too.



Clayton said:


> N is a freak who likes hearing animals in pain and Team Plasma = PeTA.


or PITA?  Team Plasma's battle music is awesome though.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 9, 2011)

Stratadrake said:


> or PITA?  Team Plasma's battle music is awesome though.


 I haven't battled tyem yet. But the "KEEPING POKEMON IS HORRIBLE AND THEY NEED TO BE EQUAL" reminds me of PeTA and their "pets = slavery" BS


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 10, 2011)

It seems easier imo.  Maybe it's just because I level grind.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 10, 2011)

I like Team Plasma's music and opening. One thing I'm not pleased with is how all the Pokemon's cries this generation [that I've encountered so far]sound like noises a whale or dolphin would make.

Save for Blitzle or Zebstrika which sound like a horse snorting with a chainsaw running in the background.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 11, 2011)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> It seems easier imo.  Maybe it's just because I level grind.


 
I try to beat Gym Leaders before my Mons surpass theirs in level.

Now  I currently put my Charizard in the Dream World to do some Berry farming (and, hopefully, find a female Hoothoot, because their "Tinted Lens" is one awesome ability) .

Back in Heartgold, I finally got a Lucky Egg!  Thank heavens you can encounter wild Chansey in normal battles in Gold/Silver.  I've been grinding my Pickup Linoone (he's starting to find some Rare Candies already).  First Chansey I encountered on Kanto Route 15, and I Coveted the Lucky Egg right off it.

In the meantime, since my Smeargle has Spore and Leech Seed, maybe I should also teach him Mean Look and Nightmare.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 11, 2011)

Clayton said:


> One thing I'm not pleased with is how all the Pokemon's cries this generation [that I've encountered so far]sound like noises a whale or dolphin would make.


At least they're not so obnoxious that it becomes a distraction.

DELELELEELELEELELLELEWOOOOOOOOOP


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 11, 2011)

SirRob said:


> At least they're not so obnoxious that it becomes a distraction.
> 
> DELELELEELELEELELLELEWOOOOOOOOOP


 Hahahah I loved Kricketune's cry

But cmon man. LISTEN TO THIS
DOES THIS NOT SOUND LIKE SOMETHING OFF "WHALE SOUNDS" CD.
http://pokemon.marriland.com/black_white/pokedex/Garbador/

Trubbish's sound is kind of weird too; it sounds like a dog barking in the background. Stoutland's cry is kind of scary


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 11, 2011)

The only fifth-generation Pokemon cry that rubs me wrong is Pignite.  Pignite's cry sounds ... rather flatulent, really.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 11, 2011)

Stratadrake said:


> The only fifth-generation Pokemon cry that rubs me wrong is Pignite.  Pignite's cry sounds ... rather flatulent, really.


 Yeah I agree. And Trubbish's

EDIT: omfg Pignite's cry soundslike someone lighting a fart on fire


----------



## SirRob (Jun 11, 2011)

Stratadrake said:


> The only fifth-generation Pokemon cry that rubs me wrong is Pignite.  Pignite's cry sounds ... rather flatulent, really.


Deino.


----------



## BRN (Jun 12, 2011)

So, yeah, I got three members of my competitive team ready and I'm looking to test 'em out. Anyone up for a battle?


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 12, 2011)

idk how to conect w/ people. idk what i need


----------



## SirRob (Jun 12, 2011)

SIX said:


> So, yeah, I got three members of my competitive team ready and I'm looking to test 'em out. Anyone up for a battle?


Just three? Well, that's fine. I'll give it a shot.


----------



## BRN (Jun 12, 2011)

SirRob said:


> Just three? Well, that's fine. I'll give it a shot.


 
See ya there!


----------



## SirRob (Jun 12, 2011)

Your team lacks balance.


----------



## BRN (Jun 12, 2011)

Good game, good game. That Jollteon's power's a pretty smooth move.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 12, 2011)

You nerds, what do I need to get to trade n whatnot? Some sorta Nintendo Wi-FI usb shit or somethin?


----------



## Kibu (Jun 12, 2011)

uhmmm I just love pokemon Black <3333 and I have already a team of 6 in lvl 100, but I don't have my ds here... mind if I write my FC here?


----------



## BRN (Jun 12, 2011)

Oof, that one could not have gone worse. I need to work on this. o.e


----------



## SirRob (Jun 12, 2011)

That was bad luck, you probably would've won if that 90 accuracy move connected. 

Then again, I suppose it's karma for using a 30 accuracy move.


----------



## BRN (Jun 12, 2011)

SirRob said:


> Then again, I suppose it's karma for using a 30 accuracy move.


 
You already had me in a really tough place by then. That was just a desperation move that prolonged what was already going to be a decisive victory.

ED: I'mma stick Gallade back in my team. He was a good lead.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 12, 2011)

SIX said:


> You already had me in a really tough place by then. That was just a desperation move that prolonged what was already going to be a decisive victory.


That's not true. If that Rock Slide didn't miss, I would not have been able to kill your Haxorus in one hit. I would not have been able to OHKO it with Jolteon, but it would have certainly been able to OHKO me.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 12, 2011)

Clayton said:


> You nerds, what do I need to get to trade n whatnot? Some sorta Nintendo Wi-FI usb shit or somethin?


Wireless router.





Kibu said:


> uhmmm I just love pokemon Black <3333 and I have already a team of 6 in lvl 100, but I don't have my ds here... mind if I write my FC here?


Nothing's stopping you, but what's the point of writing your FC here?


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 12, 2011)

Yeah I have wireless internet


----------



## SirRob (Jun 12, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Yeah I have wireless internet


Shouldn't be too hard to figure out things from there. Just go to the Wi-Fi settings on the game menu or C Gear and search for a connection. It might ask for a password so make sure you know what it is.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 12, 2011)

ok i connected my NDS to my wireless internet

now what do i do, i want to see people and bother them


----------



## SirRob (Jun 12, 2011)

Clayton said:


> ok i connected my NDS to my wireless internet
> 
> now what do i do, i want to see people and bother them


Top floor of the Pokemon Center.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 12, 2011)

SirRob said:


> Top floor of the Pokemon Center.


 Well duh, and then the middle bitch

but then what


----------



## SirRob (Jun 12, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Well duh, and then the middle bitch
> 
> but then what


The one to the right is the one you go to if you want to do things with people without swapping friend codes.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 12, 2011)

SirRob said:


> The one to the right is the one you go to if you want to do things with people without swapping friend codes.


 
Do I get to see their lil person and bother them??


----------



## SirRob (Jun 12, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Do I get to see their lil person and bother them??


If you're talking about the Entralink, then no. You can only do that using the wireless, meaning you have to be in the same room with the other person.

Online you can battle, trade, view battle replays and view musical performances.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 12, 2011)

sigh  well there goes my dreams out the window...


----------



## SirRob (Jun 12, 2011)

Clayton said:


> sigh  well there goes my dreams out the window...


Right, you can also access the Dream World to get berries you'll never use and Pokemon you don't want.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 12, 2011)

SirRob said:


> Right, you can also access the Dream World to get berries you'll never use and Pokemon you don't want.


 
......
what
where


----------



## SirRob (Jun 12, 2011)

Clayton said:


> ......
> what
> where


C Gear -> Online -> Game Sync


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 12, 2011)

SirRob said:


> C Gear -> Online -> Game Sync


 
THANKS FRIEND


----------



## SirRob (Jun 12, 2011)

Clayton said:


> THANKS FRIEND


Sorry, I'll shut up.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 12, 2011)

SirRob said:


> Sorry, I'll shut up.


 
...why? No i seriously meant thanks, this is my first time ever using wireless on NDS.. I'v never figured out how to do it before


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 13, 2011)

Pokemon Dream World isn't entirely useless ... Berries are pretty damn hard to come by in the Unova region.  If you keep a Pokemon in the Dream World long enough doing Berry farming and playing the various minigames, they can level-up by one when you return them to your game.  You can also find different breeds of Pokemon in the Dream World than you can in Unova (if there's one in particular you're looking for, like in my case, Shinx and Hoothoot) .

GTS is available on the righthand counter of Poke centers, so that's where you can browse the trade listings (90% of which are crap) or connect to another live player to negotiate a trade (which is the better method, but takes awhile to get the hang of).


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 13, 2011)

Pk so I put a Pokemon in the bed and it showed me my Game Sync ID but I didn't write it down and now I don't knwo waht it is :\

Wen I go back to connect to DW again it says hurrr it has to cahrge


----------



## Ariosto (Jun 13, 2011)

Sooooo... I've been playing and...

Trying to do a competitive without having completed the game at least once is a bad thing. Regardless, I'm still tring to pull some basic EV's, nature and abilities stuff; even if I'm quite far from doing it as efficiently as I could.
Currently, my team consists of bold Whimsicott with prankster (imagine if this thing had access to Sleep Powder), adamant Samurott (kind of a waste) and modest Litwick (in training), I'm also trying to catch a jolly mienfoo with regenerator. Seeing as I already have a grass, ghost and water pokemon on this team, the new generation's main defensive threats (Ferrothorn and Jellicent) are denied to me. Any words on what I could use?


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 13, 2011)

why do the natures matter?


----------



## Waffles (Jun 13, 2011)

Clayton said:


> why do the natures matter?


 They alter the stats. 10% boost to one and 10% subtraction for another.
For example: Jolly nature -> 10% boost to speed, -10% to Sp. Att. Aka, good for high Att, speedy attackers


----------



## Ariosto (Jun 13, 2011)

Clayton said:


> why do the natures matter?


 
The either promote or hinder a certain stat by 10%.

Let's say you want to have a really resistant Ferrothorn. Its highest stat is its defense (131), so you want to promote its special defense (116) because it already has plenty of the other. You want a nature that promotes that stat and hinders one where it doesn't exceed, such as its speed (20). Therefore, you choose a Sassy nature, which promotes its special defense and lowers its speed.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 13, 2011)

ooooo
i got
Mild Pansear w/ Gluttony
Adamant Dewott w/ Torrent
Hardy Tranquill w/ Super Luck
Calm Archen w/ Defeatist [uugghh shitty]
Serious Zebstika w/ Lightningrod
Quirky Herdier w/ Sand Rush


----------



## Ariosto (Jun 13, 2011)

Clayton: as a matter of fact, you want to avoid natures that hinder the defenses or do nothing, or just are not beneficial for a Pokemon's purpose. Of some of those you may want to get rid.

See here: http://www.serebii.net/games/natures.shtml

EDIT: Actually, most of those have bad natures for their purposes. The only decent one is adamant Dewott (which gets swords dance, aqua tail, megahorn, x-scissors and encore in case you fid a good opportunity to set it up).


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 13, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Clayton: as a matter of fact, you want to avoid natures that hinder the defenses or do nothing, or just are not beneficial for a Pokemon's purpose. Of some of those you may want to get rid.
> 
> See here: http://www.serebii.net/games/natures.shtml


Yeah I know, but I like keep pokemon on my team cause I think they're cool looking lol

EDIT: My Soul Silver team is as follows..
Lax Dragonair w/ Shed Skin
Hasty Lugia w/ Pressure
Naive Togetic w/ Hustle
Lonely Vaporeon w/ Water Absorb
Bold Ampharos w/ Static
Quirky Typhlosion w/ Blaze


----------



## SirRob (Jun 13, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Trying to do a competitive without having completed the game at least once is a bad thing. Regardless, I'm still tring to pull some basic EV's, nature and abilities stuff; even if I'm quite far from doing it as efficiently as I could.
> Currently, my team consists of bold Whimsicott with prankster (imagine if this thing had access to Sleep Powder), adamant Samurott (kind of a waste) and modest Litwick (in training), I'm also trying to catch a jolly mienfoo with regenerator. Seeing as I already have a grass, ghost and water pokemon on this team, the new generation's main defensive threats (Ferrothorn and Jellicent) are denied to me. Any words on what I could use?


Mienshao likes to Fake Out and U-Turn. However, it can't really take a hit so you want to make sure it can switch into a wall. I think Blissey would be a good addition to your team because it can take any special attacks aimed at Mienshao, and you have Chandelure to absorb fighting attacks that would be aimed at Blissey. Chandelure and Whimsicott make a good combination, I think, since Chandelure can absorb fire attacks as well, and takes half damage from ice attacks. You're left with an overall weakness to flying types though, but I think that issue can be solved with Rotom-W. It can shrug off ice and flying attacks, and its only weakness is grass, which Whimsicott and Chandelure can switch in on. I think if you swtched Samurott with Rotom-W, your team would be pretty good. It also leaves a slot for something that can take care of Dragons. I think Ferrothorn could do a good job of this, since Dragons like to use Outrage and it can take it pretty well. It can also use Stealth Rock, which is pretty invaluable to any team. Although it seems you don't like the thought of having two grass types, Ferrothorn and Whimsicott do two different things, plus you have Chandelure which compliments both of them. You might also consider something with good Ice attacks, but none really counter dragons too well. I'm probably missing a lot, so you're probably better off asking a forum dedicated to Pokemon or using an online simulator. But I recommend Ferrothorn, Chandelure, Whimsicott, Mienshao, Blissey, and Rotom-W.


----------



## Ariosto (Jun 13, 2011)

SirRob said:


> Mienshao likes to Fake Out and U-Turn. However, it can't really take a hit so you want to make sure it can switch into a wall. I think Blissey would be a good addition to your team because it can take any special attacks aimed at Mienshao, and you have Chandelure to absorb fighting attacks that would be aimed at Blissey. Chandelure and Whimsicott make a good combination, I think, since Chandelure can absorb fire attacks as well, and takes half damage from ice attacks. You're left with an overall weakness to flying types though, but I think that issue can be solved with Rotom-W. It can shrug off ice and flying attacks, and its only weakness is grass, which Whimsicott and Chandelure can switch in on. I think if you swtched Samurott with Rotom-W, your team would be pretty good. It also leaves a slot for something that can take care of Dragons. I think Ferrothorn could do a good job of this, since Dragons like to use Outrage and it can take it pretty well. It can also use Stealth Rock, which is pretty invaluable to any team. Although it seems you don't like the thought of having two grass types, Ferrothorn and Whimsicott do two different things, plus you have Chandelure which compliments both of them. You might also consider something with good Ice attacks, but none really counter dragons too well. I'm probably missing a lot, so you're probably better off asking a forum dedicated to Pokemon or using an online simulator. But I recommend Ferrothorn, Chandelure, Whimsicott, Mienshao, Blissey, and Rotom-W.


 
I just thought that having two grass types would be a bad thing, but it seems like it is not.

Many thanks SirRob. Heh, here, I had kind of forgotten Blissey existed. Ahhh, and if only Samurott was as good as it looks. 
Small rant: I finally got a Jolly Mienshao... but it had Inner Focus -_-

Argghh, why must ice types be so crappy? The bugs have got Genosect, Volcarona, Venomoth with baton pass and quiver dance and something else I'm forgetting. The ice types have Cloyster, Weavile, Lapras and Froslass, and Lapras is only good in the rain.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 13, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> I just thought that having two grass types would be a bad thing, but it seems like it is not.
> 
> Many thanks SirRob. Heh, here, I had kind of forgotten Blissey existed. Ahhh, and if only Samurott was as good as it looks.
> Small rant: I finally got a Jolly Mienshao... but it had Inner Focus -_-


Just because Garchomp and Excadrill are both Ground types, doesn't mean they don't make a deadly combination. I'm not sure if Ferrothorn and Whimsicott work well together, but Ferrothorn's the best thing I can think of to cover what you'd be lacking. I've seen Samurott used in teams before, but it's not really that good. It has great moves and coverage, but it lacks the stats to utilize them. I'm sure it could work with enough thought, but it'd be much easier just to ditch it considering your other three Pokemon are pretty good. I noticed you were only using Unova Pokemon, so it's understandable why you weren't thinking about earlier Pokemon.

Put an Everstone on that Mienshao and put it in the Daycare, you'll easily get a Jolly Mienshao with Regenerator.


----------



## Ariosto (Jun 13, 2011)

SirRob said:


> Put an Everstone on that Mienshao and put it in the Daycare, you'll easily get a Jolly Mienshao with Regenerator.



Ehhh, sorry I meant Mienfoo... but that piece of advice is really, really, really good! I appreciate your input, SirRob


----------



## SirRob (Jun 13, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Ehhh, sorry I meant Mienfoo... but that piece of advice is really, really, really good! I appreciate your input, SirRob


I'm bored and arrogant, so it was fun. Really though, I don't make the best teams so I'd really consider consulting more people.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 13, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Pk so I put a Pokemon in the bed and it showed me my Game Sync ID but I didn't write it down and now I don't knwo waht it is :\
> 
> Wen I go back to connect to DW again it says hurrr it has to cahrge


You can only put a Pokemon to sleep once every 24 hours.  Same goes for actually visiting the Dream World (pokemon-gl.com) .  As for your Game Sync ID, you should be able to find it using the options from the frontend menu, but I forget where so check your manual.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 13, 2011)

Stratadrake said:


> You can only put a Pokemon to sleep once every 24 hours.  Same goes for actually visiting the Dream World (pokemon-gl.com) .  As for your Game Sync ID, you should be able to find it using the options from the frontend menu, but I forget where so check your manual.


 
So do you think itll tell me the code tomorrow?
& why is it a big deal that I can't change it?

EDIT: nvm Im reading my manual and it says ican find it again

But why is it a big deal i cant change it?


----------



## SirRob (Jun 13, 2011)

Clayton said:


> So do you think itll tell me the code tomorrow?
> & why is it a big deal that I can't change it?


You can access your code on the menu screen when you start up the game. It's not a big deal that you can't change it, so don't worry about it.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 13, 2011)

OK I REGISTERED THE CODE


----------



## Tycho (Jun 13, 2011)

Alright, I'm creating a Super Luck Absol as a "sweeper" and I am trying to figure out how and when to use vitamins/wings.  Do I just use as many as possible as early as possible? Do I space them out and use only a few between every level? How do I make good use of the damn things?

Also, in matches, how do you buy time to get a Swords Dance off without getting your clock cleaned?


----------



## SirRob (Jun 13, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Alright, I'm creating a Super Luck Absol as a "sweeper" and I am trying to figure out how and when to use vitamins/wings.  Do I just use as many as possible as early as possible? Do I space them out and use only a few between every level? How do I make good use of the damn things?


Wings are cumbersome, don't use them. Vitamins should be used at the beginning of EV training, so they can be kept track of easily. Serebii has an excellent EV guide.

Also, I have Pokerus, so if you need it, I'll trade you an infected Pokemon. Makes things so much easier.


----------



## Willow (Jun 13, 2011)

Okay so guys, I've been messing around with White since I beat it, and I decided to create a new team to play with for awhile. 

Current team:
Lv.51 Riolu (Naughty)
Lv.53 Charizard (Brave)
Lv.61 Chandelure (Serious)
Lv.48 Zorua (Lonely)
Lv.37 Gardevoir (Lax)
Lv.54 Staryu (Quiet)

Does this sound like a good enough team once I level them a little more? That's all I'm asking right now. kthxbai


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 13, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Alright, I'm creating a Super Luck Absol as a "sweeper" and I am trying to figure out how and when to use vitamins/wings.


 "Sweeper"?
"Wings"??

What is dis


----------



## SirRob (Jun 13, 2011)

"Anything works in game."

If you're never gonna have a serious battle, then your team is good. This goes for everyone.


Clayton said:


> "Sweeper"?
> "Wings"??
> 
> What is dis


A sweeper is a broom. Wings are wings.


----------



## Ariosto (Jun 13, 2011)

Clayton said:


> "Sweeper"?
> "Wings"??
> 
> What is dis


 
Sweeper: 1. _Pok_. A pokÃ©mon with great speed and attacking stats. Sweepers are used to destroy threats from the opposing team, e.g. Garchomp, Latios, Excadrill, Chandelure, Mienshao, Mewtwo, Alakazam, Volcarona, Kingdra (mainly under the rain), some Jirachi variants, etc.

Wings: 1. See here: http://www.serebii.net/games/evs.shtml.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 13, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Sweeper: 1. _Pok_. A pokÃ©mon with great speed and attacking stats. Sweepers are used to destroy threats from the opposing team, e.g. Garchomp, Latios, Excadrill, Chandelure, Mienshao, Mewtwo, Alakazam, Volcarona, Kingdra (mainly under the rain), some Jirachi variants, etc.
> 
> Wings: 1. See here: http://www.serebii.net/games/evs.shtml.


Veerrry interesting. Thank you!!

I think my Ampharos would be one, he's really, really strong and fast


----------



## Ariosto (Jun 13, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Veerrry interesting. Thank you!!
> 
> I think my Ampharos would be one, he's really, really strong and fast


 
Base 115 Spa. Attk.? Check.
Base 55 Speed stat? NO!

It is not a sweeper unless with support from Tailwind, paralysis or Trick Room.

EDIT: A lot of deadly things will outrun it. Among them, all of the pokemon I listed above.

EDIT #2: More to the point, its nature does no favors to its sweeping capabilities (since it does not touch either stat).

EDIT #3: He's sorta kinda nice... just outclassed by a lot of pokemon and for a number of factors.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 13, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Base 115 Spa. Attk.? Check.
> Base 55 Speed stat? NO!
> 
> It is not a sweeper unless with support from Tailwind, paralysis or Trick Room.
> ...


 
Ampharos is wonderfully powerful in HG/SS and B/W for the purposes of the single-player aspect.  Ampharos with Thunder Wave and Discharge got me through a LOT of the game in SS.  If it flies, it fries.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 14, 2011)

I hate: Choice Scarf Haxorus, Rotom-W, Marvel Scale Dragonite, Drizzle Politoed, and so much more. But the one thing I hate the most is a good prediction.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 14, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Base 115 Spa. Attk.? Check.
> Base 55 Speed stat? NO!
> 
> It is not a sweeper unless with support from Tailwind, paralysis or Trick Room.
> ...


 
I have no idea what my Ampharos's stats are


Tycho said:


> Ampharos is wonderfully powerful in HG/SS and B/W for the purposes of the single-player aspect.  Ampharos with Thunder Wave and Discharge got me through a LOT of the game in SS.  If it flies, it fries.


 Oh yeah. Charge + Discharge beat the elite four.


----------



## Ariosto (Jun 14, 2011)

SirRob said:


> I hate: Choice Scarf Haxorus, Rotom-W, Marvel Scale Dragonite, *Drizzle Politoed*, and so much more. But the one thing I hate the most is a good prediction.


 
When I first heard about that thing, I knew it was going to be awesome. Just how annoying is it?

EDIT: I finally got a Jolly Mienfoo with Regenerator.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 14, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> When I first heard about that thing, I knew it was going to be awesome. Just how annoying is it?
> 
> EDIT: I finally got a Jolly Mienfoo with Regenerator.


By itself, it's nothing. On a team that utilizes Drizzle, it's hax.


----------



## Ariosto (Jun 14, 2011)

SirRob said:


> By itself, it's nothing. On a team that utilizes Drizzle, it's hax.


 
And I speak in the context of a team. Surely, twice as powerful water attacks, 100% accuracy thunder, and 50% less powerful fire attacks is really awesome. But what else is there to him?

EDIT: Oh yeah, pokÃ©mon with Rain Dish, Hydration (a good ability if there's one) and Dry Skin; all good abilities. Not to mention Solarbeam being suicide.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 14, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> And I speak in the context of a team. Surely, twice as powerful water attacks, 100% accuracy thunder, and 50% less powerful fire attacks is really awesome. But what else is there to him?
> 
> EDIT: Oh yeah, pokÃ©mon with Rain Dish, Hydration (a good ability if there's one) and Dry Skin; all good abilities. Not to mention Solarbeam being suicide.


Swift. Swim.


----------



## Ariosto (Jun 14, 2011)

SirRob said:


> Swift. Swim.


 
Yeah, that's devastating. I guess that explains why it was banned in Smogon.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 14, 2011)

How did Speed Boost Blaziken get past the legality checker in Random WiFi? If it CAN go through the legality checker, why aren't more people using it? I've had over a hundred battles and this is the first time I've encountered it over random.

Edit: Okay, it's legal. Given out through a Japanese Pokemon Black & White guide.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 14, 2011)

Okay, so even without Sand Rush, Excadrill is still faster than my Gyarados. Stupid stupid stupid Rob! You are the worst player ever! You give up easy wins time and time again! You had that! And you had so many more! Why am I so awful at this game??

Edit: Black City's finally gone. Glad I've stocked up on Heart Scales(100) and Leaf Stones(30). I highly doubt they'll all be used before the next game arrives.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 14, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> And I speak in the context of a team. Surely, twice as powerful water attacks, 100% accuracy thunder, and 50% less powerful fire attacks is really awesome.


You mean 1.5x Water, not 2x.  But yeah, if there's one weather condition I absolutely despise, it's rain.  Damn Basculin and their Aqua Tails....


----------



## Tycho (Jun 14, 2011)

SirRob said:


> You are the worst player ever!


 
Hi, I'm Tycho and I'd beg to differ on that.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 14, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Hi, I'm Tycho and I'd beg to differ on that.


The worst player is the one that tries their hardest, has compete knowledge of the game and a team built upon that knowledge, yet still fails miserably. You are not a bad player, because you have not put your 100% into the game.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 14, 2011)

SirRob said:


> The worst player is the one that tries their hardest, has compete knowledge of the game and a team built upon that knowledge, yet still fails miserably. You are not a bad player, because you have not put your 100% into the game.


 
Oh, ok then.

Yes, you are terrible.  Horrible.  Horterrible.  Not very effective.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 14, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Oh, ok then.
> 
> Yes, you are terrible.  Horrible.  Horterrible.  Not very effective.


I am only 0.25x effective. *Hangs head in shame*


----------



## Waffles (Jun 15, 2011)

SirRob said:


> I am only 0.25x effective. *Hangs head in shame*


 No, you're normal attacks on a ghost type <3


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 15, 2011)

Waffles said:


> No, you're normal attacks on a ghost type <3


 
...and without using Foresight/Odor Sleuth first.  If someone's using a Sableye or Spiritomb, do that first and then you can OHKO them with a Fighting move.


----------



## Ariosto (Jun 15, 2011)

Stratadrake said:


> ...and without using Foresight/Odor Sleuth first.  If someone's using a Sableye or Spiritomb, do that first and then you can OHKO them with a Fighting move.


 
Or without the ability "Scrappy".


----------



## SirRob (Jun 15, 2011)

Stratadrake said:


> If someone's using a Sableye or Spiritomb, do that first and then you can OHKO them with a Fighting move.


Or, you know, just OHKO them with any other move without having to use those moves first.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 15, 2011)

I really should beat the Elite Four.  ._.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 15, 2011)

I can't believe a lost 3-0 to a Blissey, Togekiss and Slowbro. That's embarrassing.

That said, I should really stop using Gyarados whenever I see a Latias/Latios or Rotom.


----------



## Waffles (Jun 15, 2011)

SirRob said:


> I can't believe a lost 3-0 to a Blissey, Togekiss and Slowbro. That's embarrassing.
> 
> That said, I should really stop using Gyarados whenever I see a Latias/Latios or Rotom.


 
Gyrados really isn't that good to begin with :[


----------



## SirRob (Jun 15, 2011)

Waffles said:


> Gyrados really isn't that good to begin with :[


If you're able to use Wi-Fi, I'll prove you wrong right here and now if you'd like.


----------



## Waffles (Jun 15, 2011)

SirRob said:


> If you're able to use Wi-Fi, I'll prove you wrong right here and now if you'd like.


 Pffff. You wish. My Wifi isn't working, anyways. I'm trying to fix it but fucking thing won't workkkk


----------



## SirRob (Jun 15, 2011)

Waffles said:


> Pffff. You wish. My Wifi isn't working, anyways. I'm trying to fix it but fucking thing won't workkkk


I win by default then~ See? Told you Gyarados was good.


----------



## Waffles (Jun 15, 2011)

SirRob said:


> I win by default then~ See? Told you Gyarados was good.


 
PFfffffffff. Any of my team could kill gyarados with ease >8I


----------



## SirRob (Jun 15, 2011)

Waffles said:


> PFfffffffff. Any of my team could kill gyarados with ease >8I


What do you have against Gyarados? He's a flying type, which pretty much means he's a bird. And you like birds, don't you?


----------



## Waffles (Jun 15, 2011)

SirRob said:


> What do you have against Gyarados? He's a flying type, which pretty much means he's a bird. And you like birds, don't you?


 
He's water first though. AND calling him anything like a bird is an insult >:I


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 15, 2011)

Your Gyarados is a joke compared to Ampharos


----------



## SirRob (Jun 15, 2011)

Waffles said:


> He's water first though. AND calling him anything like a bird is an insult >:I


Wingull is a water type first too. But is he a fish? NOOOO. He's a bird! So Gyarados is also a bird.

Although I'll agree with you, calling Gyarados a bird is an insult. He's a _hawk._


Clayton said:


> Your Gyarados is a joke compared to Ampharos


Your Ampharos is a joke compared to Stunfisk.

SEE I CAN DO IT TOO


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 15, 2011)

SirRob said:


> Wingull is a water type first too. But is he a fish? NOOOO. He's a bird! So Gyarados is also a bird.
> 
> Although I'll agree with you, calling Gyarados a bird is an insult. He's a _hawk._
> Your Ampharos is a joke compared to Stunfisk.
> ...


 
That.


IS..

WHAT.


----------



## Waffles (Jun 15, 2011)

SirRob said:


> Wingull is a water type first too. But is he a fish? NOOOO. He's a bird! So Gyarados is also a bird.
> 
> Although I'll agree with you, calling Gyarados a bird is an insult. He's a _hawk._


 .....all of my hate 
ALL OF IT
It's a dumb snake


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 16, 2011)

SirRob said:


> What do you have against Gyarados? He's a flying type, which pretty much means he's a bird. And you like birds, don't you?


 
Don't forget about Gligar/Gliscor, Emolga, and every Bug/Flying type out there.  Not to mention, a Charizard will reduce you to cinders if you call it a "bird".


----------



## Ariosto (Jun 16, 2011)

Random thought: I just passed through the Badge Check gates and... I'm impressed. It's the first in a PokÃ©mon game that I actually felt someone was putting an effort in making it look epic. And it worked marvelously.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 16, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Random thought: I just passed through the Badge Check gates and... I'm impressed. It's the first in a PokÃ©mon game that I actually felt someone was putting an effort in making it look epic. And it worked marvelously.


I think the first time I was truly stunned by a cutscene in Pokemon was when the kimono girls summoned Ho-oh.


----------



## Waffles (Jun 16, 2011)

If you have a dream-world Vulpix:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5945977/
You can thank me later.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 16, 2011)

Waffles said:


> If you have a dream-world Vulpix:
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5945977/
> You can thank me later.


I've encountered some, but no females. Females are the only ones that can pass down Dream World abilities, so I don't keep any that aren't female. Unfortunately, my Yiff Yiff usually dreams about males. Mm. Must be gay.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 17, 2011)

SirRob said:


> I've encountered some, but no females. Females are the only ones that can pass down Dream World abilities, so I don't keep any that aren't female. Unfortunately, my Yiff Yiff usually dreams about males. Mm. Must be gay.


Everything in the Dream World seems to have a 3:1 (if not 7:1) male/female ratio.  I had to find about 7 Shinx before locating a female, and about 5 Hoothoot.  Which are rare enough encounters to begin with....


----------



## SirRob (Jun 17, 2011)

I made a knight-themed team in Pokemon Online. Considering I based my entire team off their looks, it does pretty well.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 17, 2011)

SirRob said:


> I've encountered some, but no females. Females are the only ones that can pass down Dream World abilities, so I don't keep any that aren't female. Unfortunately, my Yiff Yiff usually dreams about males. Mm. Must be gay.


 
My Unown suffers from the same dilemma.  Which is weird because it's, you know, genderless.  :V


----------



## Waffles (Jun 17, 2011)

Tycho said:


> My Unown suffers from the same dilemma.  Which is weird because it's, you know, genderless.  :V


 http://hugefrigginarms.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/Unowns.jpg
Look at some of the forms and imagine where they might go.
Think about it.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 17, 2011)

Dat Conkeldurr. OHKOed my entire team with Mach Punch. And my knight squad is mostly defense oriented.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 17, 2011)

Dream World continues to annoy me.  I still have not gained access to the third area.  The types of Pokemon available for befriending in the areas I currently use are not exactly as widely varied as one would hope.  I have yet to see more useful 'mon like Vulpix, at ALL.

Also, I like how it says "OK, here's this big list of Pokemon you befriended.  Now you can only wish for ONE and transfer ONE at a time, and when you do the wish list will be completely erased.  Tee hee."


----------



## SirRob (Jun 17, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Dream World continues to annoy me.  I still have not gained access to the third area.  The types of Pokemon available for befriending in the areas I currently use are not exactly as widely varied as one would hope.  I have yet to see more useful 'mon like Vulpix, at ALL.
> 
> Also, I like how it says "OK, here's this big list of Pokemon you befriended.  Now you can only wish for ONE and transfer ONE at a time, and when you do the wish list will be completely erased.  Tee hee."


If you don't have the third area, then you don't have enough points for Vulpix, either. Adding friends that have other friends and watering everyone's berries will get you lots of points really fast.


----------



## Azure (Jun 17, 2011)

Oh look, a thread about another lackluster faux rpg with cute animals.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 17, 2011)

Azure said:


> Oh look, a thread about another lackluster faux rpg with cute animals.


 
Pokemon has grandfather clause rights over kid-friendly RPGs featuring cute collectible animals.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 18, 2011)

So. I tried out online triple battles for the first time today. I came up against a Whimsicott, Terrakion, and Togekiss. I never got to see the other three.

First turn. Togekiss (equipped with a Choice Scarf) used Follow-Me, so all my attacks were directed at it. Whimsicott used Beat-Up on Terrakion, which increased its attack six times. Beat-Up is a multi-hit attack; the number of hits depends on the amount of Pokemon that haven't fainted. Terrakion has Justified, which increases its attack every time it's hit with a Dark-type attack. Terrakion proceded to wipe out half my team in one turn with a Rock Slide. Next turn, Terrakion uses Protect and Whimsicott uses Tailwind, increasing the speed of everyone on my opponent's side. Then, Terrakion wipes out the other half of my team.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 18, 2011)

SirRob said:


> So. I tried out online triple battles for the first time today. I came up against a Whimsicott, Terrakion, and Togekiss. I never got to see the other three.
> 
> First turn. Togekiss (equipped with a Choice Scarf) used Follow-Me, so all my attacks were directed at it. Whimsicott used Beat-Up on Terrakion, which increased its attack six times. Beat-Up is a multi-hit attack; the number of hits depends on the amount of Pokemon that haven't fainted. Terrakion has Justified, which increases its attack every time it's hit with a Dark-type attack. Terrakion proceded to wipe out half my team in one turn with a Rock Slide. Next turn, Terrakion uses Protect and Whimsicott uses Tailwind, increasing the speed of everyone on my opponent's side. Then, Terrakion wipes out the other half of my team.


 
This kind of crazy shit (beating up your own 'mon to turn it into a steamroller and then running your 'mon down, za warudo) is stuff I normally would never think of


----------



## Waffles (Jun 18, 2011)

Tycho said:


> This kind of crazy shit (beating up your own 'mon to turn it into a steamroller and then running your 'mon down, za warudo) is stuff I normally would never think of


 aka why I don't do competetive


----------



## BRN (Jun 18, 2011)

Waffles said:


> aka why I don't do competetive


 
The first competitive I ever did, I got FEAR'd like a boss. My face.


----------



## Waffles (Jun 18, 2011)

SIX said:


> The first competitive I ever did, I got FEAR'd like a boss. My face.


 Always better to play with friends.
ALSO WHY ARE YOU UP
IT'S LIKE 3 AM FOR YOU


----------



## Ariosto (Jun 18, 2011)

SirRob said:


> So. I tried out online triple battles for the first time today. I came up against a Whimsicott, Terrakion, and Togekiss. I never got to see the other three.
> 
> First turn. Togekiss (equipped with a Choice Scarf) used Follow-Me, so all my attacks were directed at it. Whimsicott used Beat-Up on Terrakion, which increased its attack six times. Beat-Up is a multi-hit attack; the number of hits depends on the amount of Pokemon that haven't fainted. Terrakion has Justified, which increases its attack every time it's hit with a Dark-type attack. Terrakion proceded to wipe out half my team in one turn with a Rock Slide. Next turn, Terrakion uses Protect and Whimsicott uses Tailwind, increasing the speed of everyone on my opponent's side. Then, Terrakion wipes out the other half of my team.




Makes total sense (and it's curious in its use of justified). 
Out of curiosity, what's your team?


----------



## SirRob (Jun 18, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Makes total sense (and it's curious in its use of justified).
> Out of curiosity, what's your team?


http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5465958/


----------



## Ariosto (Jun 18, 2011)

SirRob said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5465958/


 
Well... you don't have a feasible Whimsicott counter, that much is true (that is, it'll set up regardless).

EDIT: Unless you've got something with Taunt to stop it for a while.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 18, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Well... you don't have a feasible Whimsicott counter, that much is true (that is, it'll set up regardless).


Actually, in singles(what my team is supposed to be used for) I can usually take care of Whimsicott with relative ease. That wasn't the problem. The problem was that I wasn't aiming for it, and even if I was it outsped the first three Pokemon I sent out. Not that it'd matter because there'd be no way I could kill it in one shot- few Pokemon could do that.


----------



## Ariosto (Jun 18, 2011)

SirRob said:


> Actually, in singles(what my team is supposed to be used for) I can usually take care of Whimsicott with relative ease.



Interesting, just shows how different the strategies are between one mode and the other (yes, I have nothing else to say).

EDIT: Still, it's a nice team. Then why do you lose so miserably (from what you say, at least)?


----------



## SirRob (Jun 18, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Interesting, just shows how different the strategies are between one mode and the other (yes, I have nothing else to say).


Singles is a lot more popular than Doubles and Triples, and therefore more developed. I was actually pretty excited to see someone use an effective Triples team. With moves dedicated for double/triples, you're right. It's a whole different game.


AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> EDIT: Still, it's a nice team. Then why do you usually lose so miserably?


I exaggerate, this team does pretty well for itself. When I lose, it's either a matter of bad predictions, an underused Pokemon that I have little knowledge of, or bad match-ups, which my team has quite a few of.


----------



## BRN (Jun 19, 2011)

Waffles said:


> Always better to play with friends.
> ALSO WHY ARE YOU UP
> IT'S LIKE 3 AM FOR YOU


 
DON'T JUDGE ME I WAS DRINKING

On topic, it's a real shame Route 10 is so short, when it has the best Route music of any game in the series.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 19, 2011)

SIX said:


> DON'T JUDGE ME I WAS DRINKING
> 
> On topic, it's a real shame Route 10 is so short, when it has the best Route music of any game in the series.


For me that title goes to Route 216. Route 10's pretty good though, it gives a feeling that you're nearing the end, which no other route does, I think.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 19, 2011)

SirRob said:


> For me that title goes to Route 216. Route 10's pretty good though, it gives a feeling that you're nearing the end, which no other route does, I think.


 
I liked Route 47(? that or 45 or 46, I forget - it's the route leading right up to the Safari Zone gate) from HG/SS best.  A LOT of the stuff in B/W is really quite nice though (if Marvelous Bridge's music track wasn't so short and consequently repetitive sounding I would like it).


----------



## Ballsofsteel (Jun 19, 2011)

>Level 100 Fan rotom

>Right at the Elite 4

It's time to kick bubblegum and chew ass.

and i'm all out of ass.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 19, 2011)

I only started last week and I have a shiny Pidove! YAY.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 19, 2011)

Harebelle said:


> I only started last week and I have a shiny Pidove! YAY.


 
D:<  So lucky.  :C

Also the Elite Four is pretty damn easy.  :/


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 19, 2011)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Also the Elite Four is pretty damn easy.  :/


They're all the same levels as each other (to accommodate fighting them in any order), plus they only have 4 Mons apiece instead of 5.

But let's hear you say that in the postgame.  Four full teams of 6 Mons each, all Lv.75-80 range.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 19, 2011)

Stratadrake said:


> They're all the same levels as each other (to accommodate fighting them in any order), plus they only have 4 Mons apiece instead of 5.
> 
> But let's hear you say that in the postgame.  Four full teams of 6 Mons each, all Lv.75-80 range.


 
That's what I mean.

Granted, I did only have two Pokemon left after the Champion.  >_>


----------



## Ariosto (Jun 22, 2011)

I just beat N, the league and Ghetsis. 

What have I got to say? The *PokÃ©mon* franchise has reached its peak *enthusiastic clapping*.


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm actually playing through the Elite 4 for the third time to get exp RIGHT now. Seriously. Multitasking!


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm still grinding my Mons in HG so I can take down Red.  It's nice to see my Lv.60 Linoone picking up Rare Candies on a regular basis now.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 26, 2011)

Today I went to the Dream World to get a new Pokemon. I got 18 males in a row before they stopped spawning. Fantastic.

It's bad enough you can only play an hour.It's bad enough you can only get one a day. It's bad enough they stop spawning. It's bad enough that you have to do the same four mini games over and over and over. It's bad enough that more than half the time you're encountering Pokemon you've already gotten. But why must you make the male-female ratios so crazy? It's like they try their hardest to punish players that try to take the game seriously.

Of course, I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 27, 2011)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> That's what I mean.
> 
> Granted, I did only have two Pokemon left after the Champion.  >_>



Totally retracting this.  They're pretty difficult when you screw up.



Stratadrake said:


> I'm still grinding my Mons in HG so I can take down Red.  It's nice to see my Lv.60 Linoone picking up Rare Candies on a regular basis now.


 
Oh god, Red.  Probably the hardest trainer so far.  Having to use HMs just to get to him is a disadvantage by itself.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 27, 2011)

8 more males today, no females. This must be some sort of record.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 27, 2011)

Did a rematch with Sabrina last night -- Lv.77 Typhlosion swept 5 of her 6 Mons with Eruption alone.  By comparison, Luxray is at Lv.75 and with his Ice Fang should be able to nail a few of Lance and Claire's Mons in that tag battle.

And ... awesome, Riolu finally started appearing in the Johto Safari Zone!  My male Lopunny's Cute Charm worked just fine, first Riolu encountered was a female, caught it very quickly (first Ball, even).


----------



## SirRob (Jun 27, 2011)

Stratadrake said:


> By comparison, Luxray is at Lv.75 and with his Ice Fang should be able to nail a few of Lance and Claire's Mons in that tag battle.


In that tag battle, my strategy was to pray that Silver's Feraligatr would kill all of their Pokemon while I kept spamming Revives.

It worked.


----------



## Ballsofsteel (Jun 28, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> What have I got to say? The  *PokÃ©mon* franchise has reached its peak *enthusiastic  clapping*.


 
I feel that they peaked at Platinum, which took a long while to beat,  was challenging, you HAD to make different strategies every few gyms,  and it was endlessly hard and fun at the Elite 4 there (AHAHAHA THE  GROUND TYPE ELITIST AHAHAHA I FUCKING HATED THAT.)

HG/SS was...Too short, and GF said they'd release downloadable events,  but what was there? A chance to get latios/latias, the Spike-eared  Pichu, and...Another damn TRU Arceus? The TRU one, on the major upside,  had a purpose; to  finally be able to trade with the idiots who think  that if they ask for a level 1 Dialga/Palkia/Giratina, they'll get it.  But then nothing else, no other events, they just let it die IMMEDIATELY  after those 3 events (I think).

With Pokemon Rangers: Guardian signs...just...it had more pokemon trading value than HG/SS. And then it died after...Janurary?. (I also forgot the amass of downloadable events for Platinum.)

And then Black/White comes out; Almost as good as Platinum, but a few problems;

1. I beat it in a week, Platinum took me months to beat.

2. You could just pick Oshawott and blaze through everything except the 3'rd and 4'th gyms, no real strategizing

2.1: Better yet, if you have a friend, evolve a Timburr, trade the Gurdurr to your friend, get a Conkeldurr. Game over, for the most part, it's like getting the Real Mega Buster in Dead Rising; You just gotta grind for a few hours, get an ending, and then you get the most broken thing that WILL burn out after a long, long while.

3. The NPC's are...a little more bland, than they were in Platinum.

Still fun, but...a little dissapointing.

EDIT: From the Challenger's Cave page on Bulbapedia

"According to Ace Trainer Beverly, there is a story that states  that a legendary PokÃ©mon is said to live in this cave. This legendary  PokÃ©mon was training its student PokÃ©mon.

However, there is no known legendary PokÃ©mon to be found in Challenger's Cave."

I think I smell a downloadable event in the making.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 28, 2011)

Ballsofsteel said:


> I feel that they peaked at Platinum, which took a long while to beat,  was challenging, you HAD to make different strategies every few gyms,  and it was endlessly hard and fun at the Elite 4 there (AHAHAHA THE  GROUND TYPE ELITIST AHAHAHA I FUCKING HATED THAT.)


Wat. Pokemon is only as challenging as you want it to be, because of the Pokemon you choose and because there's always the option of grinding. That said, Heart Gold was much more challenging for me.


Ballsofsteel said:


> HG/SS was...Too short, and GF said they'd release downloadable events,  but what was there? A chance to get latios/latias, the Spike-eared  Pichu, and...Another damn TRU Arceus? The TRU one, on the major upside,  had a purpose; to  finally be able to trade with the idiots who think  that if they ask for a level 1 Dialga/Palkia/Giratina, they'll get it.  But then nothing else, no other events, they just let it die IMMEDIATELY  after those 3 events (I think).


HG/SS has two regions. It has more content than Platinum. And GF obviously was true to their word if you're able to list the events. Also, Japan gets more events than other regions.


Ballsofsteel said:


> And then Black/White comes out; Almost as good as Platinum, but a few problems;
> 
> 1. I beat it in a week, Platinum took me months to beat.


Platinum took you months to beat? Uhh..?
It could be that you're more experienced.
You're also comparing a 3rd version to a 1st version. 3rd versions always contain more content than 1st versions.


Ballsofsteel said:


> 2. You could just pick Oshawott and blaze through everything except the 3'rd and 4'th gyms, no real strategizing


Wat. Oshawott is good against Clay. That's literally all Water is super-effective against amongst the Gym Leaders and the Elite Four. Also, once again here comes the 'challenging as you want it to be' aspect of Pokemon.


Ballsofsteel said:


> 2.1: Better yet, if you have a friend, evolve a Timburr, trade the Gurdurr to your friend, get a Conkeldurr. Game over, for the most part, it's like getting the Real Mega Buster in Dead Rising; You just gotta grind for a few hours, get an ending, and then you get the most broken thing that WILL burn out after a long, long while.


Grind for a few hours? Anything is good after you grind for a few hours. Also, there are powerful Pokemon in every game. Hello, Garchomp.


Ballsofsteel said:


> 3. The NPC's are...a little more bland, than they were in Platinum.


Even though the Gym Leaders play a bigger role than any other game?


Ballsofsteel said:


> "According to Ace Trainer Beverly, there is a story that states  that a legendary PokÃ©mon is said to live in this cave. This legendary  PokÃ©mon was training its student PokÃ©mon.
> 
> However, there is no known legendary PokÃ©mon to be found in Challenger's Cave."
> 
> I think I smell a downloadable event in the making.


Maybe in the 3rd version. Same thing happened with Gen 4's event Pokemon.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 29, 2011)

And the record continues with four pages of males in the Tree of Dreams.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 29, 2011)

SirRob said:


> In that tag battle, my strategy was to pray that Silver's Feraligatr would kill all of their Pokemon while I kept spamming Revives.
> 
> It worked.



Heaven help you if Lance decides to attack Silver instead of you, especially if Gyarados is able to do a few Dragon Dances first.  Gyarados having Intimidate doesn't help much, and neither does both of them using Thunder Wave on turn 1.  I did have to Revive my Luxray midbattle, though by that point only Claire's Kingdra was left and if any of my Focus Blasts had actually connected it would've been over on the spot.  (Remind me to put a Zoom Lens on Typhlosion....)

I rematched Morty last night, Lv.64 Noctowl completely swept his team with Air Slash.  Gotta love being part Normal when you're up against Ghosts -- only serious threat was Driflblim with its Destiny Bond (its Thunderbolt was very survivable with Roost in tow) and Dusknoir's Pressure.  And even if Noctowl went down, Luxray/Absol (with Crunch and Bite, respectively) would've easily cleaned up the rest.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 29, 2011)

Stratadrake said:


> Heaven help you if Lance decides to attack Silver instead of you, especially if Gyarados is able to do a few Dragon Dances first.  Gyarados having Intimidate doesn't help much, and neither does both of them using Thunder Wave on turn 1.  I did have to Revive my Luxray midbattle, though by that point only Claire's Kingdra was left and if any of my Focus Blasts had actually connected it would've been over on the spot.  (Remind me to put a Zoom Lens on Typhlosion....)


I don't think Feraligatr was ever attacked, because my Pokemon were extremely underleveled compared to everyone else's in that battle- my Pokemon were pretty much just bait. I probably had Gyarados taken care of, since I don't remember it being a threat. It's just that 70+ Dragonite that I really remember.


----------



## Night-san (Jun 29, 2011)

Ballsofsteel said:


> I feel that they peaked at Platinum, which took a long while to beat,  was challenging, you HAD to make different strategies every few gyms,  and it was endlessly hard and fun at the Elite 4 there (AHAHAHA THE  GROUND TYPE ELITIST AHAHAHA I FUCKING HATED THAT.)


Platinum only took me a long time to beat because it bored me to death. DPPt is my least favorite gen for whatever reason; playing a third game with few additions didn't amuse me. I plowed through Black in a few days because it was so much fun.

HG/SS was...Too short, and GF said they'd release downloadable events,  but what was there? A chance to get latios/latias, the Spike-eared  Pichu, and...Another damn TRU Arceus? The TRU one, on the major upside,  had a purpose; to  finally be able to trade with the idiots who think  that if they ask for a level 1 Dialga/Palkia/Giratina, they'll get it.  But then nothing else, no other events, they just let it die IMMEDIATELY  after those 3 events (I think).



> With Pokemon Rangers: Guardian signs...just...it had more pokemon trading value than HG/SS. And then it died after...Janurary?. (I also forgot the amass of downloadable events for Platinum.)


Never played Guardian Signs, I only own the first two Rangers. Is GS any good?



> And then Black/White comes out; Almost as good as Platinum, but a few problems;
> 
> 1. I beat it in a week, Platinum took me months to beat.


See above.



> 2. You could just pick Oshawott and blaze through everything except the 3'rd and 4'th gyms, no real strategizing


And Pokemon's been difficult since when? That's why self-imposed challenges exist.



> 2.1: Better yet, if you have a friend, evolve a Timburr, trade the Gurdurr to your friend, get a Conkeldurr. Game over, for the most part, it's like getting the Real Mega Buster in Dead Rising; You just gotta grind for a few hours, get an ending, and then you get the most broken thing that WILL burn out after a long, long while.


Play any other Pokemon game and have a friend trade you -insert broken thing here-, or do what my friend did in her HG and trade all of her level 100s over to beat the game quickly. Same thing.



> 3. The NPC's are...a little more bland, than they were in Platinum.


Matter of opinion. I personally felt like Team Plasma was far more interesting than Team Galactic. Team Galactic was continuing the "take over the world by harnessing so-and-so" power creep. At least Team Plasma had seemingly interesting moral issues, and you could find parallels with groups today (like PETA). I thought N and Ghetsis were good characters, if nothing else.



> Still fun, but...a little dissapointing.
> 
> EDIT: From the Challenger's Cave page on Bulbapedia
> 
> ...


There's nothing in there, and no events programmed in, so I doubt it. It'd be interesting if there was, though.

/restating what SirRob posted


----------



## SirRob (Jun 30, 2011)

Suddenly, females. Everywhere.

Why do I get all the good females in one day? (Moody Remoraid, Regenerator Tangela) It's so lame because I can only take one with me.

But I think I'll take... Swift Swim Poliwag!


----------



## Tycho (Jun 30, 2011)

SirRob said:


> Suddenly, females. Everywhere.
> 
> Why do I get all the good females in one day? (Moody Remoraid, Regenerator Tangela) It's so lame because I can only take one with me.
> 
> But I think I'll take... Swift Swim Poliwag!


 
Drizzle Politoed lol


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 30, 2011)

SirRob said:


> Suddenly, females. Everywhere.
> 
> Why do I get all the good females in one day? (Moody Remoraid, Regenerator Tangela) It's so lame because I can only take one with me.
> 
> But I think I'll take... Swift Swim Poliwag!


Random Number God changed its mind?


----------



## BRN (Aug 7, 2011)

Finally, Winter came back around and gave me the chance to face Kyurem.

   One has to wonder why Game Freak gave him such a shitty default moveset. Arceus's was a much better battle - Restore and Refresh with Hyper Beam were a pretty critical mix with such a powerful Pokemon. Yet Kyurem had nothing but a poor choice of generic moves and _Endeavour_, which could have worked - if Kyurem had a higher Speed.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 7, 2011)

SIX said:


> Finally, Winter came back around and gave me the chance to face Kyurem.
> 
> One has to wonder why Game Freak gave him such a shitty default moveset. Arceus's was a much better battle - Restore and Refresh with Hyper Beam were a pretty critical mix with such a powerful Pokemon. Yet Kyurem had nothing but a poor choice of generic moves and _Endeavour_, which could have worked - if Kyurem had a higher Speed.


You know you can get it during any season, right..?

Also, naturally Arceus would be tougher... I mean it's Arceus.

And it's probable that Kyurem will reveal its true form in the 3rd game, where it'll be vastly improved.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 7, 2011)

If Kyurem's "true form" isn't revealed by now then it might not even have one, considering how Meloetta's two forms are both known despite that _it isn't even officially revealed yet_ and thus can only be seen/obtained by genuine hacking.

As for me, I finally got 7500 pts. on PDW, so now I can start meeting some of the really cool DW pokemons.  

Back on HG I'm using the Pokewalker to level-up my female Lucario (the first one I caught in Johto Safari Zone, male Lopunny's Cute Charm worked nicely) so that she'll round out the main trio I'm going to use against Red.  Typhlosion and Serperior are now officially my highest-levelled Mons of all time (both at Lv.82) .


----------



## SirRob (Aug 7, 2011)

Stratadrake said:


> If Kyurem's "true form" isn't revealed by now then it might not even have one, considering how Meloetta's two forms are both known despite that _it isn't even officially revealed yet_ and thus can only be seen/obtained by genuine hacking.


On the contrary, because Meloetta hasn't even been officially revealed yet, it's way too soon to say that.

Remember, Giratina, Shaymin and Rotom all had forms exclusive to Platinum and after.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 8, 2011)

Right, so if you battled Platinum against D/P, did they appear in their alternate forms?  (Especially important for Shaymin who not only changes forms, but elemental types too.)

I'm not alleging whether people found out about Shaymin/Giratina's alternate forms early via hacking, but...


----------



## SirRob (Aug 8, 2011)

Stratadrake said:


> Right, so if you battled Platinum against D/P, did they appear in their alternate forms?  (Especially important for Shaymin who not only changes forms, but elemental types too.)
> 
> I'm not alleging whether people found out about Shaymin/Giratina's alternate forms early via hacking, but...


No, they were not programmed in the game.

"Giratina is catchable in both games and as such, its form will change easily when you trade between Diamond & Pearl and Platinum. However, when you go over WiFi into the WiFi Club or into the Trade Centre, the Griseous Orb will return automatically to your bag and Giratina will revert into its Altered Forme. Over local wireless however, you have the ability to battle with Giratina in its Origin Forme. PtHGSS to PtHGSS will have the sprite showing that it is under its Origin Forme so you know exactly what you're up against. If you have a battle of PtHGSS VS Diamond/Pearl, then on the Diamond & Pearl games, Giratina will appear in its Altered Forme. It will keep the stats for its Origin Forme and the boosts of the Griseous Orb, but the Diamond & Pearl players do not notice it."


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 8, 2011)

I see, interesting.  Does it say anything similar about Shaymin's Sky Forme?


----------



## SirRob (Aug 9, 2011)

Stratadrake said:


> I see, interesting.  Does it say anything similar about Shaymin's Sky Forme?


It's the same. It will appear as its Land form, but it has all the attributes of its Sky form, including type.


----------

